# [[OPEN]] From Butterflies to Babies (5! bfps, 1 angel)



## x-ginge-x

Well it appears I have had another chemical :cry: so counting today as CD1, is there anyone around the same time who would like to chit chat? Nice to be able to chat with someone who is TTC! 

About me: I am 23 (soon to be 24) and I have PCOS, I got married :happydance: on the 26th July and had been NTNP for a few months as to avoid being a heavily pregnant bride. I am now TTC #2 as I have a 20month old son who is starting nursery next week!! Have purchased ovulation strips for this month and I am charting!

Current &#400;&#521;&#1047; ladies:

x-ginge-x - Waiting to O
Maggs - Waiting to O
LeaLion - :bfp:
Savasanna
babifever - taking a break
TTTTina - waiting to ovulate
HopefulPony - :bfp:
castana :bfp:
Mrsgoodhart - :angel: :bfp: praying for her x 
CoralInGold - 
xxmyheartxx -


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just me then :cry:


----------



## TTTTina

I am on CD5 if that's not too far off for you. I am TTC #2 as well. I don't have pcos, I dunno if you were looking for someone who has that too


----------



## x-ginge-x

No I am happy even if you don't have pcos and I am on CD2 so I am pretty close to you :)


----------



## TTTTina

I always enjoy chatting with people who are ttc and even happier when I find someone who is close me to in their cycle!


----------



## HopefulPony

Me me meeee! I'm on CD1 today :( was really hoping we had caught but sadly not. :( 

I'm sorry about your chemical hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I happens, I have had 2 chemicals in the last two cycles! :hmph: are you ladies temping or using OPKs or anything? x


----------



## LeaLion

Hi ladies!!! :)

I'm Lea. I'm 26 and have been married since 07/30/2011

I'm CD2 today TTC#1... I stocked on OPK and HPTs this month and keeping my fingers crossed for the miracle... I have been diagnosed with PCOS in 2010 and my cycles are messed up... We have been TTC since March 2014... I will also be charting this month...

Let's compare symptoms and send baby dust all over the place :) I am happy I found company on my journey this month...

Let's hope for some BFPs on this thread!!!:bfp::flow:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:dust: to you Lea :) welcome :D


----------



## babifever

CD5 here


----------



## steph.

Cd4 and onto 3rd cycle ttc#3. First cycle I completely missed my ovulation window, second cycle I got a +ve opk and really thought i could be preggo, and now have to start all over again! My cycles are quite long so waiting for anything to happen takes ages.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Welcome ladies! and even if we do everything exactly right and timed perfect we still only have a 20-25% chance of conception! Having an odd cycle this month but I am used to it now with having PCOS!!


----------



## Maggs

CD5 for me too. Second month TTC no. 2 for us. I temp so fingers crossed!


----------



## babifever

So when is everyone's test date? September 16 here if AF doesn't come.


----------



## TTTTina

I am not temping of using opks. AF has stopped do I'm waiting no time and we dtd yesterday and will continue to. lol. We Need A BFP on here soon! Lol


----------



## Maggs

My next AF is due around the 12/13 of Sept


----------



## x-ginge-x

I will see when/if I ovulate but if I go by my son's cycle then I would test around cd25 which is 8th September for me! Fingers crossed to us all :)


----------



## steph.

Mine isn't due until the 18th of September but knowing my lack of self-control I'll probably start testing around the 12th. I've already bought 30 cheapies on ebay!


----------



## LeaLion

I bought some cheapies too!! I also have lack of self control and am a POAS addict. lol 
I'm planning to start testing at 10 DPO whenever it will be. :)
Last day of menses today. I feel positive and shall try to relax and stay away from stress this month. Easier said than done. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

I cant wait to start peeing on ov sticks :haha: and my son has his first taster session at nursery today, he starts his afternoons on thursday!!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies, room for another? I'm cd5 today. Second cycle after miscarriage. I've lost count of how many cycles total.
We're trying soy isoflavones this month to try and bring ovulation forward as the one month I ovulated early was the month we conceived our angel. 
Hoping this will be a lucky a thread for us all  I usually don't test until the day AF is due and have fairly long cycles, so you'll probably all be BFP'ed up before me if we all catch this month
Waiting for my ov sticks to arrive in the mail


----------



## x-ginge-x

Always room for more x :hugs: for your loss hun x x and when do you start using ov strips? Im curious as to when people use them from what day and time etc :)


----------



## laurac1988

I usually start from about day ten, one a day and usually late morning. Then once they darken I start doing two a day. I don't normally ov until cd26 though so I do test for a while...


----------



## babifever

laurac1988 said:


> Hey ladies, room for another? I'm cd5 today. Second cycle after miscarriage. I've lost count of how many cycles total.
> We're trying soy isoflavones this month to try and bring ovulation forward as the one month I ovulated early was the month we conceived our angel.
> Hoping this will be a lucky a thread for us all  I usually don't test until the day AF is due and have fairly long cycles, so you'll probably all be BFP'ed up before me if we all catch this month
> Waiting for my ov sticks to arrive in the mail

Welcome luv


----------



## TTTTina

laurac1988 said:


> Hey ladies, room for another? I'm cd5 today. Second cycle after miscarriage. I've lost count of how many cycles total.
> We're trying soy isoflavones this month to try and bring ovulation forward as the one month I ovulated early was the month we conceived our angel.
> Hoping this will be a lucky a thread for us all  I usually don't test until the day AF is due and have fairly long cycles, so you'll probably all be BFP'ed up before me if we all catch this month
> Waiting for my ov sticks to arrive in the mail

Welcome and baby dust to us all!


----------



## castana

Im cd6 2nd month ttc 1st. Worried as did everything by the book last month stupidly thought it was gonna be easy and along came AF . Fingers crossed this month x


----------



## x-ginge-x

We can do everything in our power to enhance our chances but only fate can decide if it is to be :) This AF is weird usually (TMI) but its gone brown by now but its still a pinky colour :/ bah, go away already, stupid chemical messing me up :(


----------



## laurac1988

Indeed. Apparently a couple with no problems only has about a 20% chance of conceiving each cycle. 

Just have to keep chugging along with it  I used to really stress over TTC but then I realised how little control we actually have. So, as long as we do our best all we can do is go with it


----------



## steph.

I think at the end of the day we'll all have the babies that were meant to be here. I lost a bean at 8 weeks before dd1 and was completely devastated. Cried for a month...then realised my period was late and got my sticky bfp. We had even used condoms that cycle because we decided we weren't ready to try again :wacko: She is the most amazing little girl, I am so glad everything happened so that she could be here.


----------



## Maggs

Good morning everyone! Hope we all have good luck this month!!


----------



## TTTTina

With not even ttc our first at all and it being the first month me and dh had ever dtd, I never realized how much it took to conceive and how it's not as easy. I was hoping it would be just as easy this time. I hope we all get our bfp this cycle!


----------



## x-ginge-x

My AF is very odd, its gone back heavier when usually today is my final day! Think I am going to start using the ov strips on CD10 as thats when FF makes my days green!! new thermometer arrived today as the buttons split on my other one! Fingers crossed for us this month!!


----------



## LeaLion

Hello ladies! :) AF waved goodbye 2day so I'm feeling pretty happy! Waiting for a lot of BFPs in the group this cycle! Good luck and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## babifever

Does anyone know if we ovulate on the same cycle day, each cycle. For example, I'm quite sure I ovulated on CD24 last month. From my understanding ovulation is a period of time...? Well I had a extremely sharp, quick, lower pain, along with tender breasts that day - tender breast days prior. So will I also ovulate on CD24 this time? Ovulation calculators predicts I'm fertile/ovulating Saturday, August 30, 2014 to Thursday, September 4, 2014. So that's CD19-CD24. Now that I'm typing this, seems pretty accurate.


----------



## babifever

Also, are you guys DTD everyday or every other day? Just curious.


----------



## Maggs

Do you temp or use opk? I temp and never ovulate the same day each month. It's usually CD 14-17. And my cycle length varied by about 29-32 days. I wouldn't go by pain as an indicator. I always did but I was told this could happen the day of, or before or after.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't know if I am ovulating AT ALL never mind the same time each month, only just gone back to charting as we were NTNP before, so I have ovulation strips and my new thermometer ready, and some people will ovulate the same time every month but others won't I think it all depends on your body!


----------



## laurac1988

I use OPKs and my ovulation date changes. It is usually around cd26 but has been as early as cd20 and as late as cd28.

As for DTD, we use a sperm donor so we inseminate once on the day of +opk. I got pregnant that way and hope to again. It's all about quality not necessarily quantity


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, done a hpt and an opk today to make sure all the hcg has dissipated and aside from a shadow line on the hpt they were both neg, so I am all set for another month :D


----------



## TTTTina

I have no idea if I ovulate the same time each month. We just dtd so we don't miss the day. I will start using opk next cycle if I haven't gotten a BFP by then


----------



## x-ginge-x

Blah, my bleeding is still heavy and im CD5, just go away already :grr: then I can get on with next cycle!! :(


----------



## LeaLion

I started using OPK previous cycle and realized I ovulated earlier than my period calendar predicted. Like a week earlier. The only prob was that I started temping mid cycle, so I don't really have sth to compare with this cycle. Plus I rarely have EWCM and started using pre seed the previous month. So basically I was fed up of TTC based on luck and decided to try everything all together to boost my chances. After learning that his twin brother is going to be a dad my DH got crazy and wants a baby right away!!! Note: I started driving him crazy about having a baby in 2011 after we got married and he got mad whenever I mentioned it, because he thought it was too early. I tried every method to convince him and told him many stories to scare him, but without success. Then, when he turned 30 this year he came to me in March and said he wanted to start TTC. You can't imagine how happy I got. And now I feel that he wants it even more than I do. Lol. I really wish we succeed this month. :)


----------



## castana

Im cd8 and missed last month even though i followed ovulation strips and dtd before and 3 days after. Im going to dtd everyday just to make sure I dont miss it. Iv read up on if you should dtd everyday or every other and more say everyday 9 days after AF. I did think of buying a sperm test online my hubby wanted me to get one so i think i will just for extra checking. Good luck everyone


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well Cd6 and im still bleeding, longest I have bled since having my son, and i know its a chemical/miscarriage because (TMI) the smell is like my postpartum bleeding, clinical smelling its weird .. bleh!! I start OV strips on sunday the day after im 24 :D cos its my birthday on saturday! :D


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Well Cd6 and im still bleeding, longest I have bled since having my son, and i know its a chemical/miscarriage because (TMI) the smell is like my postpartum bleeding, clinical smelling its weird .. bleh!! I start OV strips on sunday the day after im 24 :D cos its my birthday on saturday! :D

sorry to hear


----------



## TTTTina

Happy early birthday!! =) Hope everything goes better for you next cycle!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Done an ovulation strip this evening with the weakest wee ever and it has a faint line on so negative, TMI but my cervix is still high and soft :wacko: weird!


----------



## TTTTina

I cant figure out my cervix. Maybe im just not reaching high enough in? Lol i don't know. I've never tried to feel my cervix before so im not exactly sure what im doing lol


----------



## Maggs

x-ginge-x said:


> Well Cd6 and im still bleeding, longest I have bled since having my son, and i know its a chemical/miscarriage because (TMI) the smell is like my postpartum bleeding, clinical smelling its weird .. bleh!! I start OV strips on sunday the day after im 24 :D cos its my birthday on saturday! :D

I hope the bleeding stops soon! :hugs:


----------



## LeaLion

x-ginge-x said:


> Well Cd6 and im still bleeding, longest I have bled since having my son, and i know its a chemical/miscarriage because (TMI) the smell is like my postpartum bleeding, clinical smelling its weird .. bleh!! I start OV strips on sunday the day after im 24 :D cos its my birthday on saturday! :D

:hugs: I hope the bleeding stops soon and you get your BFP this cycle!!! :) Make a wish on your birthday. Birthday wishes are the best!!! :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, my bleeding has stopped and my temp dropped massively this morning! so now its a case of using ovulation strips, started using them early incase chemical has messed things up, would you guys like to see pictures of my strips as i do them?


----------



## LeaLion

Cool! I shall join you :) POAS Partyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Todays 

Yesterdays

My ovulation strips yesterday at around 9pm and today's was 2pm


----------



## Excited2See

Hello ladies! I am CD 17 ttc#1 with PCOS. How are you guys doing?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I thought bleeding had stopped but still getting brown when I wipe hoping today is final day and have recorded this on my notes at the doctors, testing daily with ovulation strips until lines get darker then will test twice daily until surge is over!! Fxd ladies!!


----------



## LeaLion

Helloooo!!! :) CD8 today and the OPK is negative, but has a second line... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test306771

We still BD, just in case and for fun... I only test once a day in the morning (until the next batch of tests arrives... lol) So keeping my fingers crossed and trying to be super relaxed...

Girls, I have a question... Do you think that position matters while TTC? I read in various sources that it doesn't, but I still have doubts... (TMI) DH loves D.Style... :shy: and I fell like every time I try to turn around most of the :spermy: leak out... Opinions?


----------



## laurac1988

Nope makes no difference. Sperm that is going to swim up the cervix will do it almost immediately following ejaculation. What's leaking our is just semen and old sperm that would t fertilise anything anyway. They say if there's a sperm count or motility issue then missionary is best but aside from that anything goes really!


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm back ladies, chemical is over :cry: but straight on to new cycle :) cd6 today, ordered me some new strips :thumbup:


----------



## steph.

I read that position makes no difference but that staying lying down for 15 minutes afterwards does. They did a study where the women who stayed lying down had a 50% greater chance of conceiving. https://www.babycenter.com/0_how-to-get-pregnant-fast_10337115.bc


----------



## x-ginge-x

For ovulation strips you aren't supposed to use Morning urine, and typically they always have a second line, its when the second test line is as dark, or darker than the control line that you are ovulating! Will test again this afternoon, usually I ov around CD16 so will be interesting to watch progression! Sorry about your chemical hopefulpony, I know how you feel I just had one too but I would have been 5 weeks if going my LMP :( x


----------



## LeaLion

Sorry about your chemical hopefullpony... I wish you all the best this cycle and hopefully u'll get the BFP soon! :hugs:

Thanks for the replies ladies... It really helped, because DH claims he hates missionary :sex:

ginge, Lol! Even the "dark" line on my cheapies is not as dark as it is supposed to be :D I know you aren't supposed to use morning urine, but I can't use OPK at work and am afraid to use them only in the evening, in case I miss something...  So morning urine it is! 
I randomly get negatives with 2 lines throughout the cycle, but I know for sure when it is positive...


----------



## 55comet555

I'm on to cycle day one today!


----------



## castana

For ovulation strips they say test afternoon


----------



## LeaLion

castana said:


> For ovulation strips they say test afternoon

Really??? How about if the urine is diluted? Won't it show a fainter line? I drink about 3L water per day, that's one reason I am scared to test at other times besides morning... My morning sample with the afternoon sample have a huge difference in color and consistency...


----------



## Excited2See

LeaLion said:


> castana said:
> 
> 
> For ovulation strips they say test afternoon
> 
> Really??? How about if the urine is diluted? Won't it show a fainter line? I drink about 3L water per day, that's one reason I am scared to test at other times besides morning... My morning sample with the afternoon sample have a huge difference in color and consistency...Click to expand...

I was able to pick up my LH surge even with me drinking a ton of water.
However, I test at work :shrug: since our bathroom is more like a private stall.

And I test at night too to make sure I have missed it. In my fertile week I test three times per day. 10 am(ish) 3pm(ish) and 10pm(ish)


----------



## Excited2See

LeaLion said:


> I started using OPK previous cycle and realized I ovulated earlier than my period calendar predicted. Like a week earlier. The only prob was that I started temping mid cycle, so I don't really have sth to compare with this cycle. Plus I rarely have EWCM and started using pre seed the previous month. So basically I was fed up of TTC based on luck and decided to try everything all together to boost my chances. After learning that his twin brother is going to be a dad my DH got crazy and wants a baby right away!!! Note: I started driving him crazy about having a baby in 2011 after we got married and he got mad whenever I mentioned it, because he thought it was too early. I tried every method to convince him and told him many stories to scare him, but without success. Then, when he turned 30 this year he came to me in March and said he wanted to start TTC. You can't imagine how happy I got. And now I feel that he wants it even more than I do. Lol. I really wish we succeed this month. :)

Those apps are basing everything on a 28 day cycle with a day 14 ovulation. You could have a 28 day cycle but ovulate CD11-13 and so those apps will have you missing your fertile days.

try fertility friend.

Hope you get you :bfp: soon.


----------



## LeaLion

Hmmmm... Good to know! When my next batch of OPKs arrives I shall test on different hours and see how that goes :) Expecting to O any time next week...

I started using Fertility Friend about a month ago... It's so exiting to wake up and grab that thermometer!!! :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

I temped with my son, and conceived the very same cycle! His chart is on my homepage, and yeah your supposed to test afternoon, they say 2-2.30 is the best time apparently, mines still very negative today, but I dont expect to O till CD16 I just like peeing! on sticks


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks for the invite x-ginge!

Hi ladies! I'm CD8 today and am planning to start opks tomorrow morning. I'm going for an iui this month and my doctor weirdly specifically instructed me to use fmu. I know this is a normal no-no from an opk standpoint but.. we figured our methods clearly haven't been working so we'll give her method a try. 

I'm temping also, but my temps have been erratic, I think because of the clomid. Not sure though - this is my first month with that as well. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I could probably ask for clomid but as it stands I don't think I need it right now so will attempt a few cycles before requesting any help from docs, and no problem savasanna might as well be a group of us chatting away, and I know if you use the clearblue fertility monitor that requests FMU!! So it is possible :)


----------



## Savasanna

I'm really interested in this clomid and, like everyone women who's ever take it, hope that it's my magic pill that does the trick. We'll see! 

Also, I think I have a ton of LH in my system. I'll get BLARING positive opks for like 4-5 days. I've heard that you don't want to use fmu for opks because the lh hasn't built up in your system yet. Where I have so much of it, I"m hoping that will help me pinpoint when my ACTUAL surge is. 

So much interpretation! :wacko:


----------



## Excited2See

LeaLion said:


> Hmmmm... Good to know! When my next batch of OPKs arrives I shall test on different hours and see how that goes :) Expecting to O any time next week...
> 
> I started using Fertility Friend about a month ago... It's so exiting to wake up and grab that thermometer!!! :D




Savasanna said:


> Thanks for the invite x-ginge!
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm CD8 today and am planning to start opks tomorrow morning. I'm going for an iui this month and my doctor weirdly specifically instructed me to use fmu. I know this is a normal no-no from an opk standpoint but.. we figured our methods clearly haven't been working so we'll give her method a try.
> 
> I'm temping also, but my temps have been erratic,* I think because of the clomid*. Not sure though - this is my first month with that as well.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Clomid and temping can't be done the same cycle. It can throw your temps off. Your RE should be monitoring you to know when you ovulated.



x-ginge-x said:


> I could probably ask for clomid but as it stands I don't think I need it right now so will attempt a few cycles before requesting any help from docs, and no problem savasanna might as well be a group of us chatting away, and I know if you use the clearblue fertility monitor that requests FMU!! So it is possible :)

and


Savasanna said:


> I'm really interested in this clomid and, like everyone women who's ever take it, hope that it's my magic pill that does the trick. We'll see!
> 
> Also, I think I have a ton of LH in my system. I'll get BLARING positive opks for like 4-5 days. I've heard that you don't want to use fmu for opks because the *lh hasn't built up in your system yet*. Where I have so much of it, I"m hoping that will help me pinpoint when my ACTUAL surge is.
> 
> So much interpretation! :wacko:

An RE is a reproductive Endocrinologist. They are the only one that should be giving you Clomid. Ask for a referral to a RE. OB's have not received the training needed for Clomid. *Clomid can leave you unable to have children if the right measures aren't taken.*

Very few women have th 27- 28 day cycle we learn about in school and cycle lengths can change at anytime. That is why I always recommend temping because not every women can turn an OPK positive. And depending on your luteal phase length (stage after egg has been released you could be testing too early.)

For example you have a 35 day cycle with a 12 day luteal phase, that means you ovulate on CD 23. That means you are using your OPK's early. 

Let's say you have a 28 days cycle with a 16 day luteal but you're testing CD14, you will miss your window because you are testing too late. 

The best way to know your luteal phase is to temp. OPK detects surges. Sometimes your body gears up to ovulate but it is delayed for reasons beyond your control. And then your body ovulates later. 

Here is a link to my chart. As you can see I have a 33-35 day cycle. A luteal phase ranging from 10-12. 

My Ovulation Chart


I am not anti- CLomid! I am only making others aware of what Clomid can do if not monitored. 
Here is a warning from the drug manufacturer:
Clinical Considerations

To avoid inadvertent CLOMID administration during early pregnancy, appropriate tests should be utilized during each treatment cycle to determine whether ovulation and/or pregnancy occurs. Patients should be evaluated carefully to exclude ovarian enlargement or ovarian cyst formation between each treatment cycle. The next course of CLOMID therapy should be delayed until these conditions have been excluded.
and
Prolonged use of clomiphene citrate tablets USP may increase the risk of a borderline or invasive ovarian tumor (see ADVERSE REACTIONS).
There are other drugs like Femara that you can use besides Clomid. If we have more 8 cycles of :BFN: I am heading to my RE. I already have the referral just giving ourselves time because I know a healthy couple with no known issues have a 20% chance of conceiving each month with perfect timing.


It's the opposite; that it has built up and will result in a false positive.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Never heard of re before but I'm in the UK so maybe its just me?? And I'm pretty sure the ladies on clomid haven't popped to the local shop for it and are fully aware of the side effects and just because it can throw temps doesn't mean you can't temp anyway


----------



## x-ginge-x

Forgot here's my stick from today taken around 4:45pm


----------



## Maggs

I bought some opk's today. I do temp but I'm starting to feel like O is just about to start and I'm not due for a few days yet so I got paranoid and bought some. Quite a dark line but still fainter than the control line.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooh sounds good maggs keep testing!!


----------



## LeaLion

https://s9.postimg.org/5j0l13rjz/photo_2.jpg

Here's my OPK... I took it at 11:00 today :) Still negative, about a week to go...


----------



## Savasanna

Right, I'm aware what an RE is, however my obgyn is performing my IUI for me. Perhaps it's geographical but that's how it's done where I live. Also, I've spoken with plenty of ladies who temp whole taking clomid. Clomid can cause your temp to be higher than average, and therefore isn't the best when comparing month to month charts, but it will still show the thermal shift that detects ovation. 

I appreciate that your message likely came from a place of concern, but I'd hope you're aware that in this world of TTC, there is little that is black and white right or wrong. Telling people they should stop trusting their doctors because clomid was given to them irresponsibly and will leave them barren isn't necessary. I'm glad you're waiting until month 8 to take further steps, my partner and I waited until month 11. Now I'm taking clomid and I feel really good about it. 

But anyway - morning, ladies! Negative on the opk this morning!
This is good because I started getting a little crazy in my head that I'm ovulating early this cycle. Oh the things we can convince ourselves of! Haha. 

Question though - does anyone use clearblue digi opks? (Not the advanced one with the flashing smiley) I'm using both clearblues this month (I know - I've lost it) but got an error on the non advanced one. I'm wondering if they're SUPER sensitive to the amount of urine they can hold. I definitely only peed on it for like 5-7 seconds but I'm wondering if I should be dipping them instead :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I always dip any tests ovulation or otherwise just because I KNOW they have absorbed enough then! Especially with clearblues as they are so pricey!! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Today's ovulation strip!


----------



## Maggs

Just did today's. About the sane as yesterday and my temp dropped this morning so at least I know O is a few days away yet. At work on a 24 sleepover so was worried I'd O when I was away from DH :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy birthday to mee!! :cake: 24 today :D going to have a lovely evening with the hubby as my mum has taken my son as he's going to seaside with them tomorrow!


----------



## Savasanna

Happy birthday Ginge!


----------



## Maggs

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HopefulPony

Happy birthday!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well used a different ov strip going to use my usual one at about 2.30 :)


----------



## castana

Did my ov tests got faint then pos then faint so looks like its all go. Dtd every other day leading up 2 it then 2 days in a row missed a day and then one more time .. tested ov again today and still got faint line how long do you need to keep at it im knackerd lol sorry TMI


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well lines have to match to be positive so I would say you are in the 2ww xx


----------



## LeaLion

Happy belated birthday wishes ginge!!! :) I wish you happiness and BFP this cycle! 

My yesterday's OPK dis not have a second line at all. I started noticing changes in my CM, so I hope it is a good sign and I'll O soon. :)


----------



## Savasanna

Well, put this in the confusion basket: so yesterday my clearblue advanced digi came back with a solid smiley, which is the reading for "peak fertility". However, my other clearblue came back negative. AND the clearblue advanced is supposed to go from negative --> high --> peak. This one totally skipped past high and jumped right to peak. ??? And on cd10! Which is WAAY early for me to be ovulating. (Like, I've never ovulated that early.. Ever)

So what should I do, ladies? Discard the advanced and just wait for the other one to come back positive? Our donor isn't even here yet (he isn't local and wasn't planning to get here until tomorrow) so there really isn't much I CAN do.. 

Man.. This was supposed to be the easy cycle!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I would say keep testing and discard the other for now! as you may just be having a surge before your ovulation!! and as the other hasn't given you a peak i wouldn't trust the other, i saw some threads saying people got peaks on the advances for 4 days in a row!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks. I think my only choice is to stick with the one that was negative and wait for it to turn positive (hoping that it will). This is so frustrating. 

I'm going to start another thread too to see if any other ladies have any thoughts.


----------



## Maggs

Okay just did an opk. It seems lighter than the last 3 days. They've all been negative but would have thought the lines would have gotten slightly darker, not lighter, the closer I get to ovulation. Or is a negative a negative, regardless of how dark the line is. I know I definitely haven't ovulated yet as I've not had any temperature rise. Is this normal? Maybe just a late O this month. Last month I ovulated on CD 14 which is tomorrow for me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lines have to be as dark as control to be positive, anything otherwise is classed as a negative but obviously should progress as you get closer to ovulating, which reminds me I need to do one! x


----------



## Savasanna

I've had days where the line is a little lighter than the previous day's test though. Probably something to do with the dillution of your urine. I wouldn't worry about it - just check what tomorrow's is. It's likely to be darker then.


----------



## Maggs

Thank you both. First month using these so very much a newbie!


----------



## Savasanna

opks can be so frustrating. They're great - but man if they're not ALWAYS some form of a headache. 

Also, because this is your first month it might be hard for you to figure out exactly what "your positive" will be. When I was using fr opks, I didn't count it as positive until the control line was darker than the test, because I would always get those at some point. However, other women would never get those results, so to them a positive would be when the control line was equal to the test. 

My best recommendation for you is to learn what your positive is, and then to stick with the same brand from month to month..

Of course, maybe you won't need more than one month!


----------



## Maggs

Good to know! I'm glad I temp too then, seeing as how neither are an exact science.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Getting darker woo :) progress is good!!


----------



## Maggs

Awesome! My last 4 all look identical. Boo!


----------



## wantingagirl

cycle day 5ish. Ive had erratic bleeding since my daughter was born 14 months ago


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wave: hello, welcome, this is my first post that has ever got past 2 pages :lol: I think we need a name for ourselves... hmmm


----------



## wantingagirl

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: hello, welcome, this is my first post that has ever got past 2 pages :lol: I think we need a name for ourselves... hmmm

haha! I remember when I first started ttc sometimes I never got a response sometimes I got loads. Thank you.


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> :wave: hello, welcome, this is my first post that has ever got past 2 pages :lol: I think we need a name for ourselves... hmmm

lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm Butterflies to Babies ??


----------



## atleastthree

CD 3 today, can I join?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Of course you can :D all are welcome :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Butterflies to babies!!!


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm Butterflies to Babies ??

come again?


----------



## 55comet555

HopefulPony said:


> Butterflies to babies!!!

I like this name!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Ooh can I join too? 
CD13, got a negative OPK yesterday. It's my second cycle after stopping the pill and my first with OPKs. We were just married August 7- I have a 6 year old boy from a previous relationship and my hubby and I are looking to have a couple (or few!) babies here in the next few years- I just turned 30 and he'll be 33 this fall so I don't want to wait forever. 
I didn't have any trouble the first time and god willing won't this time, either, but 7 years ago seems so very long ago now. I really like the idea of enjoying this journey with some friends, especially ones so close in their cycles :)


----------



## Maggs

My test today is getting darker finally! Think I might O on Thurs, cd16 for me. Usually O on 14 or 16.


----------



## x-ginge-x

from butterflies to babies it is :haha: i need to do an opk today as i have been out shopping, :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

still negative and lighter than yesterday as i did it at a different time!


----------



## 55comet555

I'm only on cd5 so I still have a while before its o time :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm using ovulation strips this time and i started them early as i had a chemical last cycle x


----------



## Savasanna

Whew! Hi everyone! Yesterday was an absolute rubbish day at work so I didnt' get a chance to hop on here. 

I decided to stick with the opk that was negative Sunday so I'm still waiting for that positive. Aaaaaannyy day now. The bonus is that at least our donor is coming to town today so we're going to start at home inseminations today while we wait for that +. Woohoo! 

I'm a little confused by the name too. Not that I don't like it - but where did the "from butterflies" come from?


----------



## TTTTina

Cd15. Should be Oing today or tomorrow. I don't opk or temp tho so I'm not completely sure


----------



## x-ginge-x

I chose from butterflies because of the feeling you get while your watching the dye spread across a HPT, feels like butterflies no?


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x how do you change the title of the thread?


----------



## Savasanna

Of course! That totally makes sense! 

Tina - I don't know how you don't temp or use opk! I would go INSANE!


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, and it's pretty impressive this thread already has 12 pages BEFORE the tww even begins!


----------



## x-ginge-x

To change the title you have to edit first post and click advanced, then you can change it :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:D I know were doing well :lol: nice to have someone to chat with though I don't have many friends I can discuss CM with LOL


----------



## Savasanna

Right?! I have a few friends who just started trying for their second a month or so ago so I now have someone to slightly chat ttc business with.. but we don't go so far as comparing our cm. And sometimes.. you just wanna chat cm. haha. 

And I've always wondered how you change the title of a thread too - thanks!


----------



## babifever

Savasanna said:


> Of course! That totally makes sense!
> 
> Tina - I don't know how you don't temp or use opk! I would go INSANE!

I dont either &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> from butterflies to babies it is :haha: i need to do an opk today as i have been out shopping, :)

I like! You should add participants on page 1...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good point :D I will do that :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

All ladies added who have 3 or more posts in the thread currently! x


----------



## Savasanna

x-ginge-x said:


> All ladies added who have 3 or more posts in the thread currently! x

Woot woot! That's me!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Certainly is, I wish my nausea and this headache would do one :(


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> All ladies added who have 3 or more posts in the thread currently! x

sounds good to me


----------



## TTTTina

Savasanna said:


> Of course! That totally makes sense!
> 
> Tina - I don't know how you don't temp or use opk! I would go INSANE!

Lol I am kinda going insane. So I'll probably start next month doing both those things if I'm not lucky this month. I did some reading on the blood pressure meds my dh is on and I've read it can lower sperm count....anyone know about that? I think I'll start a new thread asking if anyone else knows.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

OPK with a light line today, still negative but cervix is still nice and high and soft and open.....lol maybe I'll start testing twice a day. Thoughts?


----------



## Maggs

I'm glad I started opk's this month. I keep worrying I'm going to either O late or I've somehow already missed out, even though I temp too. My new batch should be here today. I took my last yesterday so at least now I can start testing twice daily maybe. What are good times if I start testing more than once? Getting more fertile cm today too! And it's a relief if I'm due to O tomorrow.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm going to start testing twice today as I typically ov on cd16 I think so going to do one around 11 and then 2.30 ish!!


----------



## Maggs

Ok. Thanks! Hopefully the mail will be here before lunch. I work this evening so I'll try to get at least 2 tests in.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bah more negative than ever this morning haha my opks don't like mornings a little like me! :lol:


----------



## Maggs

Hope your next test is better! Postman just been and still no tests! Grr!! Paid the extra to have them sent 1st class too. Going to have to buy more in town this afternoon note and won't be able to test till the evening. Disappointed!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I bought some ovulation strips from poundland you get 5 in the box too!


----------



## Savasanna

+opk today!!


----------



## Maggs

I got these last bunch at Sainsbury's so I'll go there again.


----------



## Maggs

Savasanna said:


> +opk today!!

Yay!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

urine was diluted :( but still a line Def not positive though bah!


----------



## x-ginge-x

And yay sava can we see pics?


----------



## Savasanna

Ginge - I used the clearblue digital this cycle so the pic would just be of a smiley face. But you know I took one anyway because yaaay! :haha:

Called my doc and my iui is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 10am! Fxxxxx!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Excellent :) fingers crossed for you


----------



## Maggs

Lots of luck to you!!!


----------



## 55comet555

Savasanna said:


> Ginge - I used the clearblue digital this cycle so the pic would just be of a smiley face. But you know I took one anyway because yaaay! :haha:
> 
> Called my doc and my iui is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 10am! Fxxxxx!!

Yay!!!!!!! :D 

I'm finally done with AF! I'm actually getting nervous for this cycle now. :l


----------



## LeaLion

Brace yourselves for a totally random post! heheheh

1) I've been away for a while! Missed you guys!!! :)

2) I love the new name of the group!

3) I run out of OPks and have not tested for 2 days!!! I hope I haven't missed anything, since I shall collect my new batch from the post tomorrow... Fingers crossed...

4) I am actually freaking out... We BD a while ago and when I went to clean up I saw pinkish blood on TP... and a little more after that... Is that normal???? First time this happens...

5) Good luck to all the ladies entering TWW!!! Let the HPT POAS party begin! :D 

xxx


----------



## Savasanna

Spotting during/after bd is definitely not something to worry about. You may have been a little rougher than usual, or maybe it was ovulation spotting and your timing was perfect!


----------



## just.wishing

hey im ashley im 24 soon to be married im from the uk and have 3 angel babies, i also have pcos and starting my road to a rainbow xx


----------



## Maggs

Just tested tonight, opk is a blazing positive! :)


----------



## Savasanna

Yay mags! Bring on that tww!

Welcome just.wishing!


----------



## TTTTina

If we don't get a bfp this cycle I'm actually kind of excited to start using opks lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

woo, welcome just.wishing and yayyy for +opks! woop!


----------



## just.wishing

thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Savasanna

Tina - honestly, I think opks are a curse and a blessing. They give some great information, but lord knows I've spent plenty of time ripping my hair out trying to interpret them as well. 

The clearblues were a nice change this month. It was hard to let go of the ability to see the lines every day, but it was nice to have a definitive yes/no answer every day. They are super pricey though. The only reason we sprung for them is because we figured it'd be worth the little extra money if it means timing the iui (which is MUCH more expensive) will be better. 

All that waits to be seen!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed for us all !! I'm going to test about 2.30 again tomorrow as that seems to be my optimum time! Still tempting though!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I agree with OPKs being a blessing and a curse. Negative OPK x2 today and yet I want to pee on another because I feel twinges in my abdomen and am just convinced it's an ovary getting itself ready to pop out an egg! Haha....so I know I'm going to go home and jam my fingers up there and poke around at my cervix and hope for something resembling egg white, and.....yeah I'm sure I'll POAS again too ;-)


----------



## TTTTina

I'll probably start out with the more pricey ones. I like the smiley face ones lol. I do hope that the pregnancy test I take this cycle will be the last time I poas for a while tho!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Blah. OPK #2 was negative too. Debating temping next cycle if I don't get a BFP at some point....but I work nights and wonder if that will make things difficult. Thoughts?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Sooooo.....is there TMI here? Just wondering if anyone else gets slight ovary pain after orgasm around O time? Not sure, but it should (FX!) be happening soon and after we did the deed I felt slight twinges on the right which is where it was a little sore earlier. Or am I reading too far into it?


----------



## LeaLion

I got so used to question any little twinge/cramp/"symptom", I can't really tell them apart anymore. I cramp after BD, I heard it may be related to sperm entering uterus (because it has a hormone or sth which u also have during your period). I just blame everything on that and don't fret about it anymore, because honestly it stresses me out and decided to take everything as it comes and hope for the best. (unless it is sth very very weird as in case of my bleeding after BD yesterday)


----------



## x-ginge-x

My 10.30 ov stick looking good!! Another at 2.30 I think!


----------



## Maggs

I took another opk this morning, still positive, I guess that's normal is it. My tests arrived this morning too. Will take another layer to try them out.


----------



## Savasanna

I have to laugh a little when people give tmi warnings on these boards. I don't know, maybe it's just me but there is literally nothing I can think of ghat would be tmi at this point. 

I agree with pp that I get pinches and pulls all the time, likely because I'm paying so close attention to my body and EVERYTHING that I'm feeling. 

That said, ovarian twinges after sex can't be a bad thing! Fx for you!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Savasanna said:


> I have to laugh a little when people give tmi warnings on these boards. I don't know, maybe it's just me but there is literally nothing I can think of ghat would be tmi at this point.
> 
> I agree with pp that I get pinches and pulls all the time, likely because I'm paying so close attention to my body and EVERYTHING that I'm feeling.
> 
> That said, ovarian twinges after sex can't be a bad thing! Fx for you!

Lol! I kind if think the same thing, that's why I asked if there even IS such a thing as TMI here....I mean the whole point if this board is sex and cramming fingers up the hoo-ha to check out our cervix, etc., lol.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lol I don't believe the is such a think as tmi no haha with all the talk of cm and cervical position etc haha one sec nd I will post this afternoons


----------



## LeaLion

I guess TMI just warns people: "I'm going to tell some disgusting things my body does" Other than that I believe there is no TMI... I know there are women who never check their CM or cervix position, there are even women who are disgusted by the feel of sperm in them... I don't think these women spend much time browsing forums with TMI... I like sharing my experiences and prove to myself I am not crazy and that other women go through what I do... :) It makes me feel I'm not alone... :hugs:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

LeaLion said:


> I guess TMI just warns people: "I'm going to tell some disgusting things my body does" Other than that I believe there is no TMI... I know there are women who never check their CM or cervix position, there are even women who are disgusted by the feel of sperm in them... I don't think these women spend much time browsing forums with TMI... I like sharing my experiences and prove to myself I am not crazy and that other women go through what I do... :) It makes me feel I'm not alone... :hugs:

Totally not alone! It's nice to know that I'm not the only one :)


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - I guess I just view this process as my body working as the machine it is. Everything has a reason and nothing is abnormal. EWCM is there to help guide the sperm through the cervix, ya know? Nothing gross about it - that's how the body works! I get especially confused with posters who post tmi warnings while talking about spotting. Like.. whaa? 

Anyway - I also appreciate that other people do get queasy and that's fine too. I guess bodily functions are just not one of those things that gets to me. 

Vomit and spiders, however. shudder.


----------



## x-ginge-x

With you on that one sava especially the vomit part :( I'm having a panic attack at the moment due to feeling sick, crying, shaking and having a pounding heart is not how imagined spending my evening :cry:


----------



## Savasanna

Oh no Ginge! Panic attacks are awful - I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better quickly. Deep breathing and quiet spaces help me when I get panicy.. Just focusing on the moment and my breath going in and out..


----------



## TTTTina

Panic attacks are the worst. I'm sorry you're having one


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Hate hate hate panic attacks. Haven't had one in months and I'm so sorry you are :(


----------



## LeaLion

:( So sorry to hear you had panic attack ginge. I hope you feel better now. 

I can totally relate, as I had them the previous month. The worst thing ever!!!

Here's my OPK from today... Getting there...

https://s10.postimg.org/oksy23j0p/photo.jpg


----------



## Maggs

^^ Looks good! 

Sorry about your panic attack ginge! Hope you're feeling better today. 

Officially in the 2ww, ovulated yesterday on cd16. We dtd on cd12, 13, 15 & 16 so I hope we're covered!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well my panic attack got worse as my husband was sick and I went into total meltdown, but slept from about 9pm till 7.30 this morning have woken feeling ill so I'm petrified now praying it's not a bug..but my son hasn't been sick so here's hoping!! FF says I ovd on cd9 yeah right lol I think I'll get a spike tomorrow unless all this stress delays me ..boo!


----------



## babifever

Its not the tmi information that bothers me, but sometimes the "pad" pictures can be kinda gross. Ijs


----------



## Savasanna

Pictures I totally get. Again, they don't really get to me personally.. but I totally understand someone being bothered by those. 

Anyway.. no temp spike for me yet. I'm a little bummed, but not worrying yet. I hope hope hope I have one tomorrow. 

Ginge - I'm really sorry you had a bad night. I hope today is better for you. I saw that ff gave you crosshairs on cd9 - that does seem pretty early! Maybe it'll update if you have a spike tomorrow? 

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## x-ginge-x

heres hoping, going to do an OPK shortly...bet its a neg again though, :( bah!


----------



## Savasanna

How many opks do you do a day?


----------



## x-ginge-x

i was doing 2, didnt test this morning and its a deffo negative no second line at all


----------



## Savasanna

So strange and frustrating! Maybe you got a bad batch of opks?


----------



## x-ginge-x

No idea, just gonna keep testing anyway haha


----------



## babifever

Ginge keep your head up hunni


----------



## x-ginge-x

this was 5.30 s test and I feel rubbish praying that husband vomming wasnt a bug :( petrified!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Gahhhh I'm so frustrated, I think it's time for the 2ww and I can't get the pictures to upload correctly......hopefully this will work? I'll try something else if not. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152614665291421&l=9d7afe7b25
This was today, AM

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152614665226421&l=724b3bc0dc
Here is today, number 3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152614665241421&l=38583d23be
And here is all of them, from CD 12 on. Started doing 3 a day on CD14.
Is it as positive as I feel like it is?? If so I better wake up in the AM when DH gets home...he just left for work :-/


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I think I got it? We'll see, I'm trying it mobile. This is the first one this morning. 


And this is today, number 3 


Here is everything, from CD12 to today (CD16). I started testing 3x a day on CD14 as it is my first cycle with OPKs and I wasn't sure when my best time to test might be. 

Thoughts??? Is it 2ww time or am I crazy?


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Egads, I give up. hopefully the fb links work.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Ha! Let's try this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x-ginge-x

that looks good to me if I get a line like that ill be happy


----------



## 55comet555

Today I have been cramping and spotting. Did have a blood clot earlier also. Its strange fore BC AF stopped on cd5, and I never have cramps not even on AF. Anyone experience this before or know what might be going on?


----------



## LeaLion

Now I am worried! My CM has become creamy again. I only had one day of EWCM (that was the day I spotted after BD) I took 2 more OPKs yesterday, the first had no second line whatsoever and the second had the faintest line ever. My chart doesn't help at all, I am at CD 16 and am worried that this may be an anovulatory month. :( I'll do an OPK later and shall post it here. Any ideas about what might be going on?


----------



## LeaLion

So, as I said above, here is my picture. The above 2 are the ones from yesterday (2:30 pm and 7:30 pm) and the one below is from today 11:30 am. The result appeared 3 mins after I took the test. 

Any comment appreciated. 

https://s29.postimg.org/miwykuzc7/image.jpg


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Today's looks pretty darn dark. I wouldn't be too discouraged. I'm not an expert on OPKs by a long shot, but mine looked kinda like....nothing nothing nothing then a decent line like that then BAM! (On CD 16, at that). So maybe keep testing, and do you have enough for 3/day? Maybe it's a short surge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

How interesting the blue handled strip is a firstvue from poundland and the Green handles is from fertility plan the other image is my saliva microscope showing partial ferning

And lea I think you may be having a dodgy surge to get dodgy lines as today's looks fab!


----------



## LeaLion

I'll keep testing and see what comes up. The testing this cycle confuses me a lot. The previous cycle was pretty obvious like yours mrsgoodhart and was shorter too. I also changed my thermometer. I used to use the digital one for the babies (the one u put on your finger) and now I use a digital orally. So temping may not be so accurate. Plus it is too hot where I live and sometimes we sleep with aircon on. So this also does not help charting accurately. I guess I'll have to be patient, wait and see.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I struggled with temps when I was using the fan in my room at night was making my temps lower! And comet I am unsure what could be causing the spotting cervical irritation maybe?


----------



## Savasanna

Lion - to me it looks like you ovulated on cd14. No worries - that would be great timing with your bding!

So guys: do you think you ALWAYS show a temp spike right after ovulation? I really thought I ovulated yesterday: I felt sharp pinches and my cervix felt closed for the first time in days last night. But no temp spike today :shrug: It actually even dipped a little? I'm nervous if I haven't ovulated yet then Thursday's IUI will be too long. Someone tell me I'm ok!

To make things worse, my donor got pissed and leaved out yesterday morning, even though he was supposed to visit until today as we were going to do at home tries yesterday and today.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think if you are using clomid, your temps won't really make sense as it is known for messing with your temps anyway, so I would say just take it as you go but don't pin too much hope on your temps, FF has stolen my crosshairs and I have some funky ferning, a darker ovulation test ( I am so buying more poundland ones) and my temp has taken a dive this morning, I am hoping for a spike and pos opk very soon! FX'd for us all :dust:


----------



## LeaLion

Savasanna, at first I thought so too, but then again, why is there such relatively high concentration of LH? The two days I run out of sticks really made it a puzzle for me! As I told earlier I'll keep testing and see what comes up. :)

Why did the donor got pissed? I hope everything works out for the best. :hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

(That was supposed to be peaced out, not leaved out)

I just took another opk (two actually, because I'm crazy) and they came back negative.. So I'm calming down a little. I wish I could just put the thermometer down, it seems to be more trouble than it's worth. But alas, it's the only sense of "control" I can trick myself into feeling I have. Deep breathes, Sav. Don't go nutty yet - there's still a loooong tww ahead of you.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

You're not crazy! Or maybe you are...this baby-making thing seems to do it to us, no?? Even if you are, you're not alone in it ;-) FX for you!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Goodhart! Your post made me smile!


----------



## babifever

Mrsgoodhart said:


> You're not crazy! Or maybe you are...this baby-making thing seems to do it to us, no?? Even if you are, you're not alone in it ;-) FX for you!

baby making definitely makes you coo coo


----------



## TTTTina

babifever said:


> Mrsgoodhart said:
> 
> 
> You're not crazy! Or maybe you are...this baby-making thing seems to do it to us, no?? Even if you are, you're not alone in it ;-) FX for you!
> 
> baby making definitely makes you coo cooClick to expand...

Lol it really does cuz you are noticing so much more than you were when you weren't ttc. Now you look at every little thing and worry more if something don't seem right, like no ewcm (I'm my case lol)


----------



## HopefulPony

Guess I'm back with the butterflies, definitely a chemical last cycle and any baby there was is gone. Onto this month rather quickly as I'm due to ovulate in a few days, but don't want to miss a chance. I won't be testing this time, unless AF is late. If I have another chemical I would rather not know, these last few weeks have been utter torture and I've gone a little insane!


----------



## Savasanna

I had zero cm this cycle too! I know it's from the clomid but you know that didn't stop me from thinking "what if that means I'm not really ovulating?!?"


----------



## Savasanna

Hopefulpony, I just saw your post - I'm so sorry for all that you've been through, I hope this cycle brings you the baby you're yearning for.


----------



## babifever

Savasanna said:


> I had zero cm this cycle too! I know it's from the clomid but you know that didn't stop me from thinking "what if that means I'm not really ovulating?!?"

I'm starting to think cm is not the only indication of ovulation, dont think it counts you out at all. Lets think positive!


----------



## Maggs

Pony...:hugs: I'm sorry to hear this. I hope this cycle is better for you. 

Sav...I sometimes have cycles with loads of cm at ov time, and others with already any. Think it's pretty normal.


----------



## HopefulPony

Thanks mamas :) 

I read somewhere to not worry if you don't get EWCM around ovulation as plenty of women conceive when they don't have it :)


----------



## LeaLion

Hopefullpony, I'm so sorry you had to go through this. I hope you get a sticky bean this cycle. :hugs:

So as I suspected, there is no second line whatsoever on my OPK today and FF put crosshairs on CD 14. 

https://s24.postimg.org/4dpzchqad/image.jpg

I'll test a few more times, just in case and if no second line comes up, this shall officially place me in TWW.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks everyone! This thread is awesome :) 

So I finally for that temp spike this morning - woohoo!! However, I'm still like 98% sure I ovulated on Friday. So you know what I did? I adjusted my recorded temp for yesterday so when ff gives me crosshairs it'll match up with what I think. :haha: I know it's SO silly but I hate it when ff doesn't match what I think! In any event - cheers to the tww!

I'm also eating pineapple core this cycle. Anyone else?


----------



## Maggs

Oh I can't stand pineapple. What's it supposed to do?


----------



## HopefulPony

Ooh I bet your mouth hurts after pineapple core!!! 

What do we think of this afternoons OPK? Close to positive?

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-75.jpg

Lea it looks like you're in the 2ww! :) :)

Savasanna i do adjusting like that too - I adjust the length of my cycle to put my LP to the right length :)


----------



## Savasanna

My mouth DOES feel weird after eating the core! I've always kind of wondered why..

Mags - the story is that if you split a pineapple in five sections (including the core) and eat it from 1-5 dpo it'll aide in implantation. Basically an old wives take with just enough of a scientific explanation behind it to make me say "ehh.. What the hell. Can't hurt"


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I didn't know about the core! I totally would have done it. Hmmm I guess techhhhhnically I'm probably 1DPO now if my positive OPK was a couple days ago?? Wth does the CORE of a pineapple taste like??


----------



## LeaLion

Mrsgoodhart said:


> I didn't know about the core! I totally would have done it. Hmmm I guess techhhhhnically I'm probably 1DPO now if my positive OPK was a couple days ago?? Wth does the CORE of a pineapple taste like??

It tastes like pineapple, only that it's hard and makes your mouth feel weird. It stings my tongue really bad! If I knew it earlier I may have tried it! :) But according to ff I'm 3 DPO (although I still don't trust it) too late for pineapple thing. 

Second starch white OPK today. It remains a puzzle for me. Good thing we BD a day before possible O.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well no real spike this morning, still testing for O but lines look no different, just gonna keep going with the testing! And ooooh a TWwaiter


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

So who all is tww-ing right now? Me, sava, Lea, anyone else?


----------



## TTTTina

Mrsgoodhart said:


> So who all is tww-ing right now? Me, sava, Lea, anyone else?

I am too! I'm impatient. Lol


----------



## LeaLion

We should update the original post with our statuses WTO (waiting to ovulate) and TWW. :) Then we could also update for all the ladies who get BFP. What do you think?


----------



## HopefulPony

Good plan :)


----------



## Maggs

I am. 3dpo today.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm if I play with my temps I get crosshairs on cd13 but if I leave alone I get none, odd, will wait a few days before fiddling with my temp I would be 4dpo though if I change it lol!! Will see what tomorrow's temps/opks say hehe


----------



## HopefulPony

Currently waiting to ovulate :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

LeaLion said:


> We should update the original post with our statuses WTO (waiting to ovulate) and TWW. :) Then we could also update for all the ladies who get BFP. What do you think?

That's a pretty great idea :)


----------



## 55comet555

HopefulPony said:


> Currently waiting to ovulate :)

Me too! But I'm having a weird cycle. Have been spotting and having cramps since AF ended. But I have been sick so that might be messing up my cycle. :/ I don't think I'm close to ovulation at all. Took a test today and it was a little bit darker than yesterdays but still very very faint. Sigh. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## babifever

Waiting to ovulate over here


----------



## Savasanna

Morning everyone! I can't sleep - hate when that happens on a day off!!


----------



## Maggs

That's crap. Will be a day of TV and relaxing then huh.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ugh I feel like death! Temp dipped again so I have no idea what's going on but I have a terrible sore throat!
today's 11.30 strips


----------



## x-ginge-x

2.30 ovulation and plain blue handle is a pregnancy test...


----------



## LeaLion

My OPKs from yesterday are not even worth posting. They're starch white. 

I'll try to hold off till 12 DPO to start testing with HPT. 

Although I don't promise anything. Lol! :)


----------



## Maggs

I'll never be able to hold out either. I'm already thinking of starting on 9 or 10dpo :haha:


----------



## CoralInGold

I see a faint line on your test ginge...

Mind if I join the chat? I'm currently CD11, should be ovulating this week some time. Wishing you all lots of luck! :dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Welcome coral :) I have seen a lot of your posts and I have no idea if I have even ovulated I think this sore throat may be affecting my temps tmi but I did a vaginal temp and got 36.53 and oral was only 36.24!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm maybe I haven't ovulate yet... What a line!!


----------



## Savasanna

Ginge - does it normally take you this long to ovulate or is this a rogue cycle?


----------



## Savasanna

(Just to be clear - Not that 19dpo is late.. It's on the later side but not at all abnormal.)


----------



## x-ginge-x

To be honest I don't know, first time I have properly charted since my son was born and he is 2 in december, so I have no idea when/if I have been ovulating, I did used to ovulate on CD16/17 so it could be a rogue cycle haha :)


----------



## Maggs

Looking better! Hopefully you'll get a darker test on the next couple of days.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Would anyone like a butterfly member blingee?? :lol:


----------



## x-ginge-x

This afternoons tests... Hmm possible + tomorrow maybe


----------



## CoralInGold

x-ginge-x said:


> Welcome coral :) I have seen a lot of your posts and I have no idea if I have even ovulated I think this sore throat may be affecting my temps tmi but I did a vaginal temp and got 36.53 and oral was only 36.24!

Ooh sorry hun, I thought the bottom was a pregnancy test? I'm guessing the afternoon tests from today are OPKs too? 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## x-ginge-x

the plain blue handled test was a pregnancy test x and yes opks this afternoon


----------



## babifever

Maggs said:


> I'll never be able to hold out either. I'm already thinking of starting on 9 or 10dpo :haha:

I plan on starting at DPO8


----------



## Savasanna

You guys are brave! BFNs give me mental break downs so we try to hold out as long as possible. The past two cycles we didn't even test at all.. just waited for AF, who unfortunately (but obviously) showed. Not sure about this cycle though, as both of us are so excited with the increased liklihood of success. I'd like to say I'll hold out until I'm late.. but if my wife says we should test I'll probably break down. DEFINITELY not before 10dpo though. 

ugghhh - seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## Maggs

babifever said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> I'll never be able to hold out either. I'm already thinking of starting on 9 or 10dpo :haha:
> 
> I plan on starting at DPO8Click to expand...

I'll be at work the morning of the 9 and 10... Maybe a test on 8 wouldn't be a bad idea! 

Actually I'm having cramping and pressure ever since O so I'm hoping to get an answer one way or another in case I need to go see a doc about it. Never had pain after O before.


----------



## TTTTina

I plan on testing in 8 days if af don't show! I'm 6dpo right now


----------



## TTTTina

x-ginge-x said:


> Would anyone like a butterfly member blingee?? :lol:

I'd like one!


----------



## Savasanna

I regularly have slight cramping/pressure after o. Honestly, if I weren't paying attention I probably wouldn't notice, but because I am it feels super obvious. I read once that it could be a sign either way (of course) as the cramping/pressure is likely your uterine lining plumping up to prepare for a baby.. and that it happens every month between o and af.


----------



## CoralInGold

My last cycle was evil! I was a week late & I've never been late, even with PCOS. Obviously I was late with my daughter but I really was certain I was pregnant this time. I wasn't, of course, but the BFN's & two faint lines on an IC leading up to my late AF were heartbreaking & frustrating, I got myself really upset.

Having an ultrasound in a couple of weeks to see if my PCOS is playing up.

So I'll definitely be holding out until AF arrives, in hope she doesn't!

Definetly trying my hardest that is! :haha:


----------



## LeaLion

I don't have ANY symptoms I usually (imagine) I have after O, I'm almost positive this isn't my month. I'll just have to wait and see. 
Kinda bums me out. But, as many say, nothing is over until AF shows her ugly face. So FX and hoping these next 2 loooong weeks won't be too hard.


----------



## babifever

Savasanna said:


> You guys are brave! BFNs give me mental break downs so we try to hold out as long as possible. The past two cycles we didn't even test at all.. just waited for AF, who unfortunately (but obviously) showed. Not sure about this cycle though, as both of us are so excited with the increased liklihood of success. I'd like to say I'll hold out until I'm late.. but if my wife says we should test I'll probably break down. DEFINITELY not before 10dpo though.
> 
> ugghhh - seems like a lifetime away!

this is my first and last for while ttc. I will be moving to the ntnp team. The whole ordeal is time consuming, overwhelming, mechanical and stressful for me, lol.


----------



## Savasanna

Lea! It's too early - don't lose hope yet! 

You likely wouldn't have even implanted yet so signs and symptoms would mostly be psychosomatic anyway. Fx for us!


----------



## x-ginge-x

[ url=https://blingee.com/blingee/view/134645080-Butterfly-member][ img=https://image.blingee.com/images19/content/output/000/000/000/806/826101759_943731.gif[/ img][/ url] (ladies remove the spaces from before the url and img at the beginning and end, paste into your signature box :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Ginge I hope you ovulate soon! 

As far as testing goes I too will be waiting til AF is late - I can't go through another cycle like the last one, I've been so emotional with it all!!! I've not ordered any ICs and I'm not allowing myself to! 

Here are my OPKs from lunchtime and about half an hour ago:

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-76.jpg

They're teasing me! So close!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooher so close, I need more tests and i'm buying them from £land in future!! i only wanted to see if I am ovulating and I am glad I am using them otherwise I would be totally out of whack with the :sex:


----------



## HopefulPony

Urgh lighter this morning - what's going on with my stupid body?!?! 

I need some more too, I only have one left and I'll use that later when I get home from work - I ordered some more but they haven't arrived. The £1land ones, are they worth it? How many are in a pack?


----------



## LeaLion

Is it possible to miss the surge and go from almost positive to light??? I am confused with my cycle too. My temps are dropping, I have no idea when and if I ovulated. My chart is a mess and gives me no clue. So frustrating. Although I'm prepared for a BFN this month, I still need a ray of hope to keep me going.


----------



## HopefulPony

It might be, what was the time difference between your tests?


----------



## LeaLion

The thing is I did not test for 3 days (ran out of OPKs), then got a pretty dark line, then the line was almost gone... You can have a look at my chart (in signature) and tell me what you think. The dark line was on day 15 of my cycle...


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Makes me wonder if you ovulated one of those days you were without a test??


----------



## Savasanna

Lea - it can be possible to miss your surge if you're one of those people who has a really short one. It is confusing that you received a +opk on CD15 when your temps were starting to rise. Is there a reason you recoreded CD15 as a -opk? 

As for me - I. Cannot. BELIEVE it's only 5dpo. I'm not going to make it.. I swear.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, and just by looking at your chart - I would've also guessed CD14 for O day.


----------



## LeaLion

Thank you for your replies ladies. 

Sava, I tested on the 28th (CD 15) and the result was negative. I actually posted a pic of it somewhere in this thread... The line just wasn't dark enough to confirm a positive... I thought that I may have had a surge on CD 13, missed it, then my levels were going up and down for 2 days??? If that is anyhow possible... Because since the test on CD 15 the lines faded away! It is so confusing, I know...


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Well it appears I have had another chemical :cry: so counting today as CD1, is there anyone around the same time who would like to chit chat? Nice to be able to chat with someone who is TTC!
> 
> About me: I am 23 (soon to be 24) and I have PCOS, I got married :happydance: on the 26th July and had been NTNP for a few months as to avoid being a heavily pregnant bride. I am now TTC #2 as I have a 20month old son who is starting nursery next week!! Have purchased ovulation strips for this month and I am charting!
> 
> Current &#400;&#521;&#1047; ladies:
> 
> x-ginge-x currently no idea lol
> Maggs - two week wait
> LeaLion - two week wait
> Savasanna - two week wait
> babifever - waiting to ovulate
> TTTTina - two week wait
> laurac1988
> steph.
> HopefulPony - waiting to ovulate
> Excited2See
> castana
> 55comet555 - waiting to ovulate
> Mrsgoodhart - two week wait

I'm technically already in the 2ww because the witch is 13 days away. Damn 35 day cycle!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Sava- 5DPO may just kill us both. I have two cheapies I got at save-a-lot, three FRERs, and a blue dye from Walgreens. And they are ALL mocking me from the bathroom cabinet, because there's no point in testing till at least Saturday. Grr!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Savasanna

oh my goodness MrsGoodHart, look at you! Your post made me laugh out loud! Look at all those pregnancy tests! I seriously love how crazy this process makes us! 

I only have two frer at home right now. Back when we just started trying I used to test allll the time. I work right next to a Target so it was just so easy for me to pop over and pick up some more tests. Buuut - after one too many break downs I decided it's best for me to wait. Plus my wife told me that she feels really detached from the process and wants to be with me when I test. I found that to be such a sweet request that I just can't test without her now. I mean really, how do you say no to that?


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm really worried I've missed ovulation - I've now only got extremely faint lines on OPKs :( :(


----------



## Savasanna

I can't remember - what CD are you Hopeful Pony? If you did ovulate - were you able to get any tries in this month?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well the single test is 11am and this evenings is the bottom of the two together with this mornings dried!!! You get 5 tests in the poundland ones and I certainly rate them I have some from eBay too and the poundland ones are far far better!!!


----------



## LeaLion

Lol goodhart!!! :) I totally relate... Got around 30 cheapies in my bathroom cabinet... This drives my hubby mad!!! He goes: Do you really need to test a hundred times a day??? Of course I do... 

Savasanna: That is soooo sweet! :) I wish you good luck and a lot of happy screams when you finally get a BFP.

HopefullPony - I hope you at least got the chance to BD before or right after possible O. I know it is hard not knowing when exactly you ovulated... So FX there were some swimmers around and u get a sticky bean :)

Ginge: FX for you too! The sticks look good, so keep testing and BDing! I hope you ovulate soon... :)


----------



## LeaLion

Temp question: How can my temp be 36.5 in the morning and then 37.4 in the afternoon??? Confused...


----------



## x-ginge-x

37.5 is the typical body temperature, basal temperature is your resting temp :) hence always lower in the morning :) x


----------



## LeaLion

x-ginge-x said:


> 37.5 is the typical body temperature, basal temperature is your resting temp :) hence always lower in the morning :) x

Stupid question again... Will the aircon lower my BBT? I mean, does our body temperature depend on the atmosphere factors? I believe they do, then if so, how can we chart accurately?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, I found that having the fan on in the bedroom, reduced my temperature dramatically, but I am guessing that if you have the aircon on throughout your cycle it shouldn't make too much difference as you should still see a clear shift? If its just on odd days maybe make a note on FF


----------



## HopefulPony

Savasanna said:


> I can't remember - what CD are you Hopeful Pony? If you did ovulate - were you able to get any tries in this month?

I'm on CD18 - no tries yet this month :( donor lives 70 miles away so we kind of have to be really sure it's the right time :( I thought it was a good idea to just use OPKs this month and not use digis - how wrong was I?! It is still fairly early for me but the fact the lines have blanked out is not good. Currently stuffing chocolate and feeling bummed :(


----------



## LeaLion

Good idea! I didn't think of that... DH randomly turns it on and off on some days, so I am going to pay attention to that :)


----------



## HopefulPony

LeaLion said:


> Lol goodhart!!! :) I totally relate... Got around 30 cheapies in my bathroom cabinet... This drives my hubby mad!!! He goes: Do you really need to test a hundred times a day??? Of course I do...
> 
> Savasanna: That is soooo sweet! :) I wish you good luck and a lot of happy screams when you finally get a BFP.
> 
> HopefullPony - I hope you at least got the chance to BD before or right after possible O. I know it is hard not knowing when exactly you ovulated... So FX there were some swimmers around and u get a sticky bean :)
> 
> Ginge: FX for you too! The sticks look good, so keep testing and BDing! I hope you ovulate soon... :)

We do artificial insemination so sadly no swimmers present :( which means if I've missed it I'm out :(


----------



## Savasanna

Lea - I've wondered that as well.. I was really hoping my temps would be higher yesterday and this morning.. but then realized those are the two days it's been really hot where I live so we've had the air conditioner running. I might make us sleep in the humidity tonight as I want to see high temps!!

Hopeful - :hugs: I'm so sorry! I TOTALLY understand how frustrating that is! Our donor is also not local so we're stuck with guessing as well. Usually we just ask him to visit CD13-17 and hope hope hope that I ovulate within that time frame. But, I don't ovulate on the same day every cycle, and we all have those rogue cycles, so we've missed the mark before as well. So frustrating. Fx you haven't ovulated yet and maybe the lines are getting lighter because your body was preparing to surge, but got delayed and your REAL surge is yet to come!


----------



## HopefulPony

It's so frustrating isn't it - if it was just sex we could just do it and hope for the best! If it wasn't for our son we would have probably gone down anyway and got a donation, but it's not fair to drag him out after nursery when he should be in bed, if we aren't certain and might have to do it again. I do normally have a small surge, I call it my fake ovulation :) around day 14, but I've had that already - maybe I'm having 2 this cycle! It might be different because of the chemical last month I guess. I would go and buy a digi but we just got hit with a fine (wife went down a bus lane!) so can't afford one :(


----------



## Savasanna

Right?! We are always saying that we wish we could just bd and make a baby! It's so annoying to have to deal with someone else's schedules and timing and yadda yadda yadda. Don't get me wrong, I'm SO grateful to have a donor - but man is it a pain sometimes! 

There's a thread here "lesbians in the TWW".. although it goes in an out of being super active. Right now it's not really.. but I still check it whenever someone posts something. It's a good place if you ever need to vent about these things! I'll go post in it so it'll bring it back to the first page for you!


----------



## HopefulPony

Ah yeah I think we were part of that first time round! Having to deal with someone else as part of this process is really annoying, ours have said to us if it's next week can we come after their kids are in bed as their daughter starts school next week and they don't want her overstimulated, it's fair enough but they're 70 miles away from us! Which means we have to drag our toddler out in the evening, and get back really late :( it's not fair on him, and we don't have a babysitter.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Green and blue 10pm tests and then the 4 from top to bottom 11am, 7pm then bottom 2 10pm!!


----------



## Savasanna

Funny! I had no idea that thread had been around for so long! Anyway, I hear you.. It's totally in their right, but I hate how donors can come across a little.. Powerful, I guess? Like they know we need them and they know how important this is to us so they kind of take a little advantage of our emotions. Maybe that's just mine, though. Haha. In any event, like I said - I'm SO grateful to our donor, I just CANT WAIT until he's not so regularly part of our lives and we can go back to holidays and family weekend visits.


----------



## TTTTina

x-ginge-x said:


> [ url=https://blingee.com/blingee/view/134645080-Butterfly-member][ img=https://image.blingee.com/images19/content/output/000/000/000/806/826101759_943731.gif[/ img][/ url] (ladies remove the spaces from before the url and img at the beginning and end, paste into your signature box :)

When i tried to paste this it said it was too long


----------



## x-ginge-x

Odd Tina, as Lea has managed it? make sure you remove the spaces x


----------



## HopefulPony

Savasanna said:


> Funny! I had no idea that thread had been around for so long! Anyway, I hear you.. It's totally in their right, but I hate how donors can come across a little.. Powerful, I guess? Like they know we need them and they know how important this is to us so they kind of take a little advantage of our emotions. Maybe that's just mine, though. Haha. In any event, like I said - I'm SO grateful to our donor, I just CANT WAIT until he's not so regularly part of our lives and we can go back to holidays and family weekend visits.

I hear ya! I feel bad because it's a big week for our toddler too, it's his first week in the toddler room in nursery and he's shattered bless him :( I might see if there's someone who can stay with him at home while we drive to Norwich.


----------



## SarahLou372

I have Pcos too we are ttc our first :cry:


----------



## LeaLion

x-ginge-x said:


> Odd Tina, as Lea has managed it? make sure you remove the spaces x

I went to the page you created the blingee and copied the code from there. 
It didn't work for me either at first. :)


----------



## Maggs

Ginge-That top yesterday looked good! 

Sav & Pony-I hope things go to plan for both of you. I didn't realise we had two ladies in here relying on donors.


----------



## CoralInGold

SarahLou372 said:


> I have Pcos too we are ttc our first :cry:

I have PCOS & my daughter was conceived on the 5th cycle, good luck & hang on In there xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

this mornings tests...


----------



## castana

Yippeeee ginge .. iv got my first faint line and opk is dark red so think i have my BFP xx


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome SarahLou. I know PCOS can feel devastating at first but LOADS of ladies have had children with it. Hope is not lost! 

Ginge - great looking lines!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I conceived my son on the first proper try using bbt etc, and I have PCOS so don't think it's the end of the world :) and I am unsure whether to take these as positives as the blue handled ones look positive to me?


----------



## HopefulPony

Ginge - fab lines, yay!!! Go go go :) 

Congrats castana, our first BFP? 

No positive here - tons of EWCM and cervix is high, soft and open but the lines are faint - GRRR! This wait is doing my head in!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mine were like that a couple days ago I was sure I had missed it then BAM! these big fat lines we :sex: last night so hoping I caught it, although I am petrified of pregnancy :lol: all because of my emetophobia :wacko: I survived one pregnancy I will do it again :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

Oh good! Maybe you haven't missed it after all!


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Castana! Hope you get a nice dark :bfp: soon!


----------



## Maggs

That looks really good ginge! I hope you get cross hairs on your chart that confirm it.


----------



## babifever

castana said:


> Yippeeee ginge .. iv got my first faint line and opk is dark red so think i have my BFP xx

congrats! Lets see the pics!


----------



## Savasanna

castana said:


> Yippeeee ginge .. iv got my first faint line and opk is dark red so think i have my BFP xx

Oh my gosh - how did I miss this post?! Yay!! I second Babifever - pics pics!


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMG castana pics please!! How the F did I miss that post!! Woohooo!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holy heck 5pm tests 




awesome ferning too!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations castana, im still waiting for a positive ov test grrrr xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ginge those lines are fab xx


----------



## TTTTina

Congrats cas!!!!!!


----------



## LeaLion

Finally ginge! Lots of :dust:!!! 

My monthly mood swings are here! Good luck DH! Hahaha 

They're a little bit early this month. 

Temp dropped below the line, so I guess I'm out this cycle. :(


----------



## Savasanna

Oh Lea! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

However - a 7 day lp is really short! Are your lp's usually that short? Is it possible this dip is just an implantation dip?


----------



## LeaLion

The drop was not rapid to be an implantation dip... My LP is usually 12-16 days give or take. PCOS mess up my cycles a lot. I shall temp tomorrow and see if my temperature rises, but I have really really no idea... My "symptoms" are just the usual I get before AF... Sore boobs on the sides (which as I read somewhere means I did ovulate) mood swings as of today, slight cramping, bloating... Don't feel any different than at other cycles... I still am going to test, for the sake of POASing :) just not too soon... I just have a feeling this isn't my month...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well spent all my evening removing posts on the group I am admin of on facebook :wacko: 4 hours well spent - sigh. Can't see me BDing with OH tonight as I am pissed off :growlmad: but that's another story, least we BD last night.


----------



## HopefulPony

Ginge that sucks, I'm sorry :( are you having trouble with problem members? If you BD yesterday you should be ok :) 

Today's "sorry for itself" OPK! 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-77.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nah, I am annoyed with my husband, <-- still weird typing that! I am purposely going to bed before he gets home tonight!


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, I hate those nights! But, as Hopeful said, if you BD last night then you should be fine! A lot of doctors even recommend bding every other day. See - You're just following doctor's orders!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

x-ginge-x said:


> Nah, I am annoyed with my husband, <-- still weird typing that! I am purposely going to bed before he gets home tonight!

Lol ginge how long have you been married (I admit I probably missed it somewhere)? We've married a month and the whole "husband" thing feels very strange!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got married on the 26th July haha, going to take some getting used to!


----------



## CoralInGold

Does anyone find the 'fertile' week is literally the only week you DON'T want to BD? Bloated stomach, sore boobs, irritable, Urgh. So ironic.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I feel bleurgh all the time LOL, but sometimes I do think I should but I cba, my early night has gone pop i'm sat in my front garden babysitting by ear for the neighbour as his mate has broken down and his wife is at work and wont be home for a while :brr:


----------



## Savasanna

So I know this is a big no no but... Symptom time! Ok, so yesterday I'm having these weird pinching feelings on and off all day. Not at all cramps - totally different. No idea what that's about. Boobs are a little tender (which doesn't normally happen for me this early) and had a bunch of yellow cm just now (again - not normal)

Hoping these are good signs!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ooh symptom spotting already Haa fingers crossed sava x


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Omg sava! Pinching is the exact way I've been describing it. Sometimes crampy but occasionally a very distinct pinching. And a slight pulling sensation on one side or the other when I stand up. Boobs are tender put toward my armpits and nips are sensitive. I normally do NOT get any kind of symptoms before AF other than increased appetite which I have not noticed thus far. Sooooo....there's that. I did POAS today (at 6dpo) mostly because I freakin HAD to pee on something. BFN, absolutely NO surprise there but I'm only out $1 ;) 
I figure I'll probably test again probably (if we're being honest) every day starting Saturday or Sunday....and continue the wicked symptom spotting in the meantime lol


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> I got married on the 26th July haha, going to take some getting used to!

the "getting use too" will kick-in any moment. Trust me, lol.


----------



## babifever

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Omg sava! Pinching is the exact way I've been describing it. Sometimes crampy but occasionally a very distinct pinching. And a slight pulling sensation on one side or the other when I stand up. Boobs are tender put toward my armpits and nips are sensitive. I normally do NOT get any kind of symptoms before AF other than increased appetite which I have not noticed thus far. Sooooo....there's that. I did POAS today (at 6dpo) mostly because I freakin HAD to pee on something. BFN, absolutely NO surprise there but I'm only out $1 ;)
> I figure I'll probably test again probably (if we're being honest) every day starting Saturday or Sunday....and continue the wicked symptom spotting in the meantime lol

omg I can Relate to this post. Last cycle day 24 I got the pinch. This cycle day 23 I got the gentle cramps, yesterday. I thought this was ovulation symptoms, right? PMS for me happens between 14-8 days before menstrual and last's until about 2 days before. I get the increased appetite, painful boobs, slight mood swings, anxiety, diarrhea, increased sex drive, then sensitivity in areola only. I should definitely be having entire boob pain like around the arm pits like you described now, but I don't. This is weird. Its no way I'm experiencing the after effects of conception this early. I'm so confused!


----------



## babifever

Oh yeah did I mention pimples!!


----------



## TTTTina

I've been breaking out lately too. I hate it


----------



## LeaLion

Oooh! Symptom craze! :) 

We went to the cinema yesterday and I also had pinching feeling during the movie. It is gone now and temp went up again, aircon was off this night. Supposedly I'm 8 DPO, so I tested anyway and got a :bfn:


----------



## Maggs

I'm not having so much now, the odd pulling behind my belly button but the first 5 days after O, I had a fair bit of pain and pressure in my uterus which I've never had. When I was holding Jack, he'd be resting on my belly and I could feel it was so tender when he pushed down on it. And lots of globs odd yellowish cm. And very vivid dreams the last few nights.

And holy moody too! The last two mornings I've gotten really emotional over silly things and DH is aggravating the hell out of me :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies haven't done an OV strip yet but ferning has gone and ff has given me crosshairs on cd18. Before my pos opk


----------



## HopefulPony

That's weird Ginge, when did the ferning start?

Here's today's OPK from about 11:45: 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-78.jpg

Either I've missed it or it's still on it's way - not a clue! Maybe stress is stopping me ovulating - another two bus lane fines came through the door this morning :( and the bath is leaking!


----------



## babifever

HopefulPony said:


> That's weird Ginge, when did the ferning start?
> 
> Here's today's OPK from about 11:45:
> 
> https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-78.jpg
> 
> Either I've missed it or it's still on it's way - not a clue! Maybe stress is stopping me ovulating - another two bus lane fines came through the door this morning :( and the bath is leaking!

two bus lane fines?


----------



## HopefulPony

Yep - we have been fined 3 times now for driving in a bus lane, it's £30 per fine. OH is the driver and said she had no idea the lanes were enforced with cameras and if she had known she never would have done it. I'm just gutted as we don't have £90, and if we leave it til payday it DOUBLES.


----------



## x-ginge-x

This ams tests!! Ff has given be crosshairs for before my pos tests according to my temps? Is that even possible?? I do have pros though maybe that's why my tests are odd x


----------



## Savasanna

Hmm.. Ginge - I'm so sorry this cycle is so confusing for you! I honestly have no idea how to interpret that. I don't believe you should be getting +opks after you ovulate.. although I suppose it's possible to have LH lingering. But if that were the case then you'd most likely have like 5 days of +opks and then ovulation in the middle? I don't know - that's a hard one!

Mags and Lea - hopefully these are all good signs for us! Otherwise we're all just imagining the same thing.. haha. 

My temp went up a little this morning, which made me happy. I know temps aren't a reliable sign - but I LOOOOOVE seeing those high temps. Fx tomorrow's is even higher! 

Woot Woot to all you 7dpo-ers out there. Half way!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't understand it either but I know temps are more reliable than the opks!! Going to see what my temps do for the next few days as they did rise after opks


----------



## Maggs

Yea that is very odd ginge. Maybe try a different brand next month?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I was using 2 brands through this month and both came through together so I think it must be right


----------



## Maggs

Very bizarre. This is my first month using opk's so I'm still learning myself. Something doesn't match up though.


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah I am going to test until AF arrives out of curiosity to see what my surges are like!


----------



## HopefulPony

Still no positive here :(


----------



## Maggs

Is your cycle all of because of the chemical last month? I'm not sure what kind of effect that had on your body.


----------



## LeaLion

So yesterday I had a crazy day at work. My nose is stuffed today and my taste is gone. My temp went higher (no aircon on) but I don't know whether it is because I'm getting ill or something. HPK is :bfn: Couldn't resist again. :) The tests were staring at me from the bathroom cabinet.


----------



## LeaLion

Here's a picture of my HPT.

I think I can see a faint line, but it could be evap, since I took the picture an hour after I took the test...

https://s29.postimg.org/ualjc4l0n/photo_3.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

I haven't a clue whether the chemical has affected anything, maybe, I am just going to keep charting and see what happens, my temp dipped this morning, remains to be seen whether it comes up again tomorrow, my CM changed drastically yesterday but F seems to think I ovulated the day before I got my + opks. If I did indeed ovulate on CD19 then AF should be due approximately 14days later, so thats the 17th of september! If I follow my sons 'testing date' (another story there haha) then I can test at 9dpo which if ovulation stays put then that will be thursday


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMFG I see that line! Take another with a god few hours hold :D


----------



## LeaLion

I checked my cervix and it was high and soft (I have difficulties when trying to distinguish closed vs. open). Yesterday it was high, hard and protruded a little versus today when it does not protrude at all, but almost blends with thr vaginal walls. 

I took another test and at first I saw a very very very faint line, but then it disappeared and turned slightly grey (definite evap). I am going to test tomorrow morning again, but the signs look good... 

At one point this month I thought I might be out, but now I feel back on track... Maybe the dip of temp really was ID?? I don't know. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

:dust: to us all! :)


----------



## HopefulPony

How exciting LeaLion! I see the line too :) looking forward to tomorrow's test :) 

Still no sign of ovulation here :( I'm thinking stress is holding it back. Gah!!!!


----------



## CoralInGold

I can see that line Lea! How exciting!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Gahh, I have an insect bite and my arms a right mess because I have had a reaction!! God damn its itchy!! So for an LH surge do your lines fade after or just stop? for other ladies who have used OPK?


----------



## CoralInGold

Ginge, how weird, me too! Except it's on my legs, so itchyyyyy :brat:


----------



## LeaLion

Couldn't help myself and took another one. :p Took the pic after 10-15 mins. I swear I see a second line!

https://s23.postimg.org/q8cuefjxn/image.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can see it lea xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still no positive ov test yet, had a darker line yesterday but now seems to be lighter xx


----------



## TTTTina

4 days till af is due. Just not feeling it this month. Blah. I have fx'd for you guys tho!


----------



## HopefulPony

Lea that is definitely a line and it looks pink too! Oooh how exciting!!! 

TTTTina you aren't out til AF shows! Fx for you xxx

Xxmyheartxx hoping you get your positive soon! 

OPK is getting darker here (although my pee was super dark after a 6 hr hold!)
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-79.jpg

But I think I have thrush :( can you even conceive with thrush or does it kill the swimmers? NOT looking forward to the insemination :(


----------



## LeaLion

Looks promising HopefullPony! Looks like you're almost there! :)

Tina, nothing is over yet! FX for you! :hugs:

Ladies with the bites: Keep your hands off them and rub some vinegar on them. It helps me a lot. xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Lea, I think you will be announcing your :bfp: to us very soon! I'm so excited for you!

Tina, hang on In there! :dust:

Xxmyheart, really hope you get a nice dark OPK soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Lea! I don't even have my contacts in and I'm still pretty sure I see that second line!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have tried everything on this bite and its huge! The redness has spread massively!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Cross your fingers for temp to rise tomorrow got a dip this morning!!


----------



## TTTTina

Thanks ladies! I'm hanging In there!


----------



## Savasanna

Ginge - do you still not think you ovulated or are you hoping for a rise after an imentatuon dip?

I've been cramping like crazy today. It's making me nervous - I hate cramping. Makes me feel like I'm out. :(


----------



## LeaLion

I couldn't sleep yesterday. I constantly woke up, tossed and turned in bed, then got up at 3am, made myself some lavender tea and tried to fall asleep on the couch, so that I wouldn't wake up hubby. I suffered all night. :( Woke up just now feeling like crap, runny nose and headache. The temp rocketed up (because of illness I guess). 
I took a test and it was the same as yesterday. Very faint line, which I can easily spot without squinting. I don't get my hopes up just yet, because I still think the lines must be evaps. (But they show up within the 10 min frame). So I really don't have a clue. I shall keep testing and hope the line gets darker.

Here's the picture. I used FMU, but since I went to pee at 3:00am it wasn't really concentrated as on other days.

https://s30.postimg.org/xq0u6h8z5/image.jpg


----------



## LeaLion

Savasanna said:


> Ginge - do you still not think you ovulated or are you hoping for a rise after an imentatuon dip?
> 
> I've been cramping like crazy today. It's making me nervous - I hate cramping. Makes me feel like I'm out. :(

Your chart looks really good! Maybe it is implantation cramping. Don't lose your hope yet. I also thought I was out, but decided to wait it out until a BFP or AF to decide how to feel then... :) FX for you!


----------



## Maggs

^^agreed, I hope you get a rise this morning! I had a lot of cramping the first few days after O. Is your bite improving? Try getting some anti histamine. 

Pony-hope you'll be O soon! 

Lea-Sorry you had such a crap night. I think I can see something in your test but I'm on my tablet and the picture isn't very clear. Do you have a better test you could try? 

I've tested the last couple of mornings on cheapies but have got nothing. Might try a better one tomorrow just to see if I can get a faint line. Really tired tired today, been a couple of crappy nights sleep and it's wearing on me.


----------



## LeaLion

My OPK is freakin' positive!!! And I see a line on the HPT. Could that be it?

https://s4.postimg.org/lmyhjdmx9/image.jpg


----------



## Maggs

I've read somewhere that an opk can pick up a positive hpt in the early days because lh and hcg is very similar. A possibility! I might have to go use an opk now.


----------



## LeaLion

I've read that too. That's why I took it. :) So positive OPK + faint line on HPT = :bfp:?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would say bfp hun, when are you testing again?


----------



## LeaLion

I'm testing again tomorrow morning. I'm so hoping for the line to get darker. I may take a better test and pass by for a blood test tomorrow as well. FX.


----------



## HopefulPony

Never let an OPK and a HPT touch as the OPK turns the HPT positive! However if the OPK is positive for you now I'd say you're pregnant! LH and HCG are chemically almost identical, HCG just has an extra component - so an OPK will pick up pregnancy as well as ovulation. Congratulations mama!


----------



## HopefulPony

This mornings OPK! 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-80.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

When are you seeing donor hopeful? Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Woo pos opk at last! and my temp went back up this morning by nearly .4 degrees looks like an implantation dip ha! Not getting my hopes up though!! and I see a little something on your tests Lea fingers crossed for you!! Def get a better test though!!


----------



## HopefulPony

I've text donor to arrange, not heard back yet but hopefully we can do it!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Some pink discharge when I wiped at work last night. I'm 8 DPO today, don't know what to think of this :-/


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx hopeful, just done ov test and its darker than yesterdays
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1232.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Savasanna

Lea - do you have any frer sitting around?? I think it might be time for one!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Took an ov strip and a pregnancy test, other photo is my arm yesterday. I hope my blood poisoned the little sucker that chewed on me hehe!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Bloody hell ginge that looks sore!


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah, its very sore and irritating!!


----------



## CoralInGold

Lea, pick up a FRER!


----------



## Maggs

Definitely Lea! 

Pony & Ginge--good signs for both of you. For the fun of it, I poas on a opk and it was completely negative. Would have thought by nearly 11dpo, I'd have a faint line or more symptoms. *sigh*


----------



## HopefulPony

Can't see anything on the HPt Ginge but still early days :) your bite looks so sore!!! 

Xxmyheartxx, looking good! Fx for you soon :) 

And here we have......

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-81.jpg

A beautiful positive OPK!!!!! 
Getting a donation this evening, 140 mile round trip but so worth it! Plus we get to see our best friends too (not the donor lol) yay!!!


----------



## LeaLion

We don't have frers over here, but we have something very similar which you can get only in pharmacies (which are closed on Sundays. I live in Cyprus). I'll pick one tomorrow and let you know guys. I'm dying to know already!!!


----------



## LeaLion

Mrsgoodhart - implantation bleeding maybe? I hope it is! 
:dust:

xxmyheartxx and Hopefullpony tests look good! :) I hope the guys get to meet the lady O very soon. Fingers crossed for you!!

ginge - the bite looks nasty!!! I hope it gets better soon xx.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay hopeful good luck, lea looking forward to next test xx


----------



## LeaLion

Took one more because I'm crazy and can't help myself. 
I think it got darker. 

https://s12.postimg.org/uc9pzsem5/image.jpg

and here it is in negative

https://s29.postimg.org/6ooeowg5z/download.png


----------



## CoralInGold

Lea, you have a bun in the oven!! :happydance:


----------



## LeaLion

OMG I can't believe it!!! I'm so going for blood test to confirm it tomorrow. :) I hope it's a sticky one. 

I am worried though, because I think I caught a cold and I only took Panadol for headache. I hope the illness won't affect anything. FX.


----------



## CoralInGold

It won't, it's a common sign of early pregnancy to catch a cold. You'll be fine 

So happy for you!


----------



## Savasanna

Yup - your immune system goes down as soon as you conceive so it's very common to get a little sick. Interstingly because your body initially responds to the embreyo as if it were a foreign object (because it kind of is..) and so your immune system does what the immune system does when there's a foreign object.. get rid of it. So your body naturally lowers your immune system so it doesn't sabatoge the embreyo before it has a chance to implant. 

Bodies are SUPER fascinating, aren't they?? 

Moral is - the fact that you're a little under the weather gives your bfp even more validity. Congrats!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Beautiful BFP Lea!


----------



## LeaLion

Thank you ladies for all the support!!! :hug:
I'll let you know of the outcome in the next few days. :) xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations lea xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Omg there's no mistaking that line how many dpo are you ??


----------



## babifever

Congrats Lea!!


----------



## LeaLion

According to FF I'm 10 DPO... :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive just done another ov test and no second line?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Awesome!! thats great! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Was your wee dilute hun? could have affected result!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I don't think so held for 4 hours and was rather strong. Oh well will see what the test says tomorrow.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm who knows! what CD are you on?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Dont know hum, have had no af since june after stopping pill so thought i would start ov tests just to see, didnt have lines to begin with, then had some rather strong ones now its gone, i have got pcos thou xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I would suggest getting a basal thermometer and tracking your temp more accurate than opks xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I think im going to hun, thanks for ur help xx


----------



## TTTTina

Congrats lea! AF showed up early today so I'm out. Boo


----------



## x-ginge-x

Darn, Tina that sucks!! :( Do you temp? x


----------



## TTTTina

No I dont, but I think I am going to start this month and use opks.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I certainly would, gives you a sense of knowing haha!


----------



## TTTTina

Haha, yea! I think I o'd earlier than what my app said, and we were dtd every day but there was one day when we didn't do it and I'm thinking that may of been the I o'd.


----------



## 55comet555

hi ladies!
sorry to everyone the witch got! 
is anyone else on/around 2dpo? I believe I O'ed on the 5th, so im officially in the 2ww now. I'm not how I feel this cycle, We didn't do the deed on the 4th so its making me think that i don't have a chance this cycle, but you never know! :) fx for everyone!


----------



## HopefulPony

Donation done! Now the waiting game lol :) 

Lea congrats, you are definitely pregnant!!! 

xxmyheartxx, sorry about the no line - BBT thermo will help you track better. Not knowing is so frustrating!!! 

Fx to all the 2ww ladies!


----------



## Maggs

Good luck Pony! 

Sorry :witch: got you Tina. 

11dpo here, took an asda test this morning, bfn. AF due Thurs or Fri so either I'm out this month or it was a late implantation. I think I'm going to stop testing for a couple of days, it's making me upset now.


----------



## LeaLion

:) I went for a blood test and am waiting for results... I am sooooooo anxious right now... FX for confirmation of a :bfp: I'm dying over here...

So sorry AF got you TIna... Do start to temp though, because I agree with ginge, it gives you a sense of control.

:dust: to all the tww-ters!!! xx


----------



## Maggs

Good luck Lea!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Maggs said:


> Good luck Pony!
> 
> Sorry :witch: got you Tina.
> 
> 11dpo here, took an asda test this morning, bfn. AF due Thurs or Fri so either I'm out this month or it was a late implantation. I think I'm going to stop testing for a couple of days, it's making me upset now.

Asda tests aren't that sensitive hun, lots of ladies can only get a faint line on a FRER or IC at your stage :) don't count yourself out yet!

Good luck Lea, I'm sure you'll hear positive news!


----------



## LeaLion

Sooooo... The doctor called back and asked me when AF is due... I told her I didn't know, since it depends on a lot of factors... I told her that my CD1 was on the 15th of August... She replied that the blood test looks positive, but it is on the margin between positive and negative and that it is still early to know for sure... Initially I told her I wanted to know because I didn't want to take any medicine for my cold before being 100% sure. She told me to stay clear of antibiotics, because she is sure the test is positive, but it would need a confirmation in a few days...

Waiting for her to e-mail me the results...

I knew I wasn't imagining the lines! :) So I have to wait and see when and if my lines are going to get darker.


----------



## TTTTina

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Maggs

HopefulPony said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Pony!
> 
> Sorry :witch: got you Tina.
> 
> 11dpo here, took an asda test this morning, bfn. AF due Thurs or Fri so either I'm out this month or it was a late implantation. I think I'm going to stop testing for a couple of days, it's making me upset now.
> 
> Asda tests aren't that sensitive hun, lots of ladies can only get a faint line on a FRER or IC at your stage :) don't count yourself out yet!
> 
> Good luck Lea, I'm sure you'll hear positive news!Click to expand...

Thank you for that bit of hope! I thought asda ones were meant to be good. Maybe it's superdrug ones I'm thinking about. I've taken some ic's too and having no luck either. 

Lea--I hope you get stronger results soon so you know for sure!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like a :bfn: to me, has an evap though


----------



## Savasanna

So sorry to hear Tina! So so frustrating. :nope: Stay with us though - fx for your next cycle!

ohhh Lea - your lines were faint so I wouldn't think a low beta count is a bad sign at all. I think you're right on target. When is your next blood? Can't wait to hear about it as I'm sure it will be GREAT news. 

As for me.. 10dpo today and gearing up to the end of my tww. I'm so nervous/anxioius. I can't wait to find out but it's going to be hard if it's negative. Fxxxx!!


----------



## babifever

LeaLion said:


> :) I went for a blood test and am waiting for results... I am sooooooo anxious right now... FX for confirmation of a :bfp: I'm dying over here...
> 
> So sorry AF got you TIna... Do start to temp though, because I agree with ginge, it gives you a sense of control.
> 
> :dust: to all the tww-ters!!! xx

when will you know Lea


----------



## LeaLion

babifever - I already updated above. :) The doc said it's almost confirmed positive, but the count was still low...

I am positive it's going to be a BFP since I never ever had anything close to the lines I'm seeing, and all the signs (cervix position and more) confirm that in fact it is a BFP... Implantation must have started on Thursday when I was at the cinema. If so and let's say it takes 3 days to properly implant, it is justifiable the HCG count is not enough to properly confirm a positive... 

I feel like someone told me you're a little bit pregnant! Lol... 

So FX the lines get darker and I'll schedule to pay the doc one more visit during the week (after AF is due, i.e. the 12th of Sep)... 

Yet, I feel pregnant and happy, so I took the liberty and updated my FF chart accordingly


----------



## Savasanna

Love it! I can't wait to see one of those green lines on my chart too!


----------



## x-ginge-x

omg


----------



## LeaLion

OMG Ginge! I totally see a faint line!!! More tests please!!! :dust:

Here's my test today, which is an unmistakable BFP!

https://s30.postimg.org/pwd3tgtrl/image.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ginge i see it as well,
Lea wow, congratulations again! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yay!! :bfp: :happydance: I have some frer!! they are £6 for twin pack at asda


----------



## Savasanna

Definitely is, Lea!

Ginge - break out that fr!


----------



## LeaLion

Will be waiting for updates ginge!! :) 

Anyone else joining the POAS party?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bummer, i picked up fast results instead of early results! Grrr!


----------



## x-ginge-x

DH has gone tesco for me the early results test...hope they have some :(

EDIT: they don't have any :cry:


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 800673
> omg

ginge I have a super heard time seeing the first lines and especially with the brand your using, sorry. But I hope its your BFP girly!!!! You've been so dedicated love


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> DH has gone tesco for me the early results test...hope they have some :(
> 
> EDIT: they don't have any :cry:

hurry find a test lol


----------



## babifever

LeaLion said:


> Will be waiting for updates ginge!! :)
> 
> Anyone else joining the POAS party?

I'm only dpo 6 no need to even bother! So far no 2ww symptoms & no PMS symptoms (which I always have). I'm a confused lady right now.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I ordered 2 FRER on ebay so just have IC's for now!! and babi i am only 6dpo ;)


----------



## Savasanna

I sooooooo want to poas! I can't believe I'm not testing for practically another week! So painful!

At least I have my temping - it helps to feed the addiction a little.


----------



## x-ginge-x

sava i would be testing already lol!!


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> I ordered 2 FRER on ebay so just have IC's for now!! and babi i am only 6dpo ;)

oh wow day 6. I THINK I can hold out till Wednesday.


----------



## TTTTina

I'll be sticking around these threads waiting for O day and keeping my fx'd for everyone!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

9dpo. BFNs on days 7,8,9. The faintest pink discharge on TP at work a few days ago ONE time that I thought maybe- just MAYBE- could be IB. Then checking my cervix today my fingertip was bloody. I think I'm probably out? :(


----------



## babifever

Mrsgoodhart said:


> 9dpo. BFNs on days 7,8,9. The faintest pink discharge on TP at work a few days ago ONE time that I thought maybe- just MAYBE- could be IB. Then checking my cervix today my fingertip was bloody. I think I'm probably out? :(

keep testing till the witch shows.


----------



## 55comet555

Yay to everyone who got their bfps!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Maggs

I think I'll be out this month, temp took a nosedive this morning, it's still above the cover line but it won't be by tomorrow. *sigh* Oh the joys of ttc when you're 35!


----------



## LeaLion

I admire you gals for managing to hold off from POASing! :) 

Random news: My dog just gave birth to two pups! Our family grows bigger! :D


----------



## CoralInGold

Hi ladies, have a busy couple of days, but hope to see some more lovely :bfp: when I get the chance to pop on. 

4dpo over here. No symptoms just slight cramping and tender bb's.

Good luck everyone :hugs: :dust: :baby:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Aww puppy pics please!! And ff has moved my o day by 2days so I'm only 5dpo now ffs immature test again with ics but that means my pos yesterday was 4dpo so chances are it's not real!!


----------



## LeaLion

:) Here are the little puppies 

https://s3.postimg.org/qh598gro3/10690065_10152373013723525_8757351297448724862_n.jpg

https://s28.postimg.org/z89ydq5rx/15242_10152373030813525_1428667527126136208_n.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Awww to gorgeous did you know she was pregnant? X


----------



## LeaLion

I did, because we caught her BD with the one I got as my profile picture :D And 2 months later here they are! It's a chihuahua - yorkie mix


----------



## x-ginge-x

Naww, tiny puppies! I am going to class tests yesterday as evaps and keep hoping, FF has given me solid crosshairs for CD21 so heres hoping!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Todays test has a line too, I think its these tests! x


----------



## LeaLion

Maybe it's not the tests, maybe it's FF... Your chart was a bit confusing, so I think FF may be wrong... fingers crossed it is a BFP. :) xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't know :/ my temp was a sharp rise on CD19 and if so then the dip *could* be an implantation dip as thats when my son implanted on his chart... god knows, can't do anything but wait and keep testing, but I think it is these darn IC's


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aww cute puppies xx


----------



## LeaLion

My IC progress goes like this:

https://s10.postimg.org/vm9z8k8yx/image.jpg

Ginge - I guessed it was ID too. If so the BFP line may be justified.


----------



## babifever

I gave in and tested this morning at DPO 7. BFN.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Positive test for reference... Mine is the bottom


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 800927
> 
> 
> View attachment 800929
> 
> 
> Positive test for reference... Mine is the bottom

I don't particularly like that brand there difficult for me to detect. So are you saying your test is negative?


----------



## x-ginge-x

there is something faint on it but not sure if its indent/evap, but i have used this brand before and got clear bfns, so to be honest i dont know either that or my hcg level is raised without a pregnancy which uis just weird, my frer should come tomorrow and i usually have a 12 day lp so will use a frer and see maybe? god knows but its driving me mad lol


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> there is something faint on it but not sure if its indent/evap, but i have used this brand before and got clear bfns, so to be honest i dont know either that or my hcg level is raised without a pregnancy which uis just weird, my frer should come tomorrow and i usually have a 12 day lp so will use a frer and see maybe? god knows but its driving me mad lol

I hope it works out for you tomorrow. I use the dollar tree brand LOL


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well let's hope I'm betting it's a :bfn: though


----------



## mum140381

x-ginge-x said:


> Well let's hope I'm betting it's a :bfn: though

i can see a faint one could be an evap looks slightly pink :) dont give up hope hun 
x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I wish we had dollar store tests!! I'm in the UK and aside from IC's we have to pay a fortune to pee on them and throw them away :/


----------



## HopefulPony

They do cheap tests in Asda hun, like £1 for 2, and savers, pound land and home bargains do them too :) 

1dpo today - had a bitch of a headache earlier, and some bad cramps yesterday. OPK is still pretty dark.


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> I wish we had dollar store tests!! I'm in the UK and aside from IC's we have to pay a fortune to pee on them and throw them away :/

there's no way you can order them online???


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not without crazy shipping prices no doubt, I have an asda cheapie and a very very out of date predictor that I am going to use for fun and then only the IC's. TMI but I have really bad gas


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Not without crazy shipping prices no doubt, I have an asda cheapie and a very very out of date predictor that I am going to use for fun and then only the IC's. TMI but I have really bad gas

I'm sorry what does gas have to do with? Lol.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its a symptom lol usually i get it around af but according to ovulation thats ages away!


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Its a symptom lol usually i get it around af but according to ovulation thats ages away!

I'm laughing so hard. Oh okay. I sometimes get that too, but for some reason it has stuck around on/off the entire cycle.


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah and i have really sore boobs too , like ouchy to touch sore, likely all in my head although today im wondering if thats such a bad thing as im pissed off with my husband! grr


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> yeah and i have really sore boobs too , like ouchy to touch sore, likely all in my head although today im wondering if thats such a bad thing as im pissed off with my husband! grr

fortunately I don't think you can imagine sore boobs.....
is it a normal pms symptom?
what did hub do ?


----------



## x-ginge-x

just being moody and ignorant while friends were here, narks me right off, and not an af symptom usually but i did have them past 2 months with my chemicals!! could be af symptom i suppose id be 2 days away from af if i were to go by an average cycle for me


----------



## mum140381

x-ginge-x said:


> just being moody and ignorant while friends were here, narks me right off, and not an af symptom usually but i did have them past 2 months with my chemicals!! could be af symptom i suppose id be 2 days away from af if i were to go by an average cycle for me

your symptoms sound good gas was one of my biggest symptoms asda do 3.50 for 2 they are 15 mil asdas own fx x


----------



## x-ginge-x

are asdas own pink dye or blue ? and i know they are fairly cheap for own brand ones, boots own suck though cos they are blue dye ones, and i meant for a proper tests like first response, clearblue etc lol


----------



## mum140381

asdas are pink hun and quite good x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh I have had Tesco but not asda! Might have to try them at some point


----------



## mum140381

why not sounds good x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well had the worst nights sleep ever was still awake at 4 am as wasn't feeling well, had about 2 hours before my usual temping time but slept for another few hours and temp is roughly the same have recorded it but it's quite high so might be a rogue temp!! Debating whether to bother testing today...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would say test hun, still no positive ov test, have ordered a thermometer off ebay so going to attempt to chart eekk xx


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Well had the worst nights sleep ever was still awake at 4 am as wasn't feeling well, had about 2 hours before my usual temping time but slept for another few hours and temp is roughly the same have recorded it but it's quite high so might be a rogue temp!! Debating whether to bother testing today...

I tested today bfn!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm I see 2


----------



## HopefulPony

I see a little tiny something! 

Fed up of waiting already :( I hate waiting so much!!!


----------



## mum140381

i see something how many dpo r u x


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Omgomgomgomgomg I so thought I was out. BFNs the past 3-4 days. Peed for this, looked pretty damn negative so I walked my son to the bus stop and when I came back (less than ten minutes) this was waiting for me! 11dpo. I took another right away and watched to make sure it was within the correct time window- BFP around minute six :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## x-ginge-x

Woohoo another :bfp: my frer looks bfn :( all those faint lines must be evap and crap tests!


----------



## CoralInGold

I agree Ginge, wish we had the dollar tree tests over here in the UK! I don't trust IC's! I do see something faint on your IC though. 

Congratulations Mrsgoodhart! Lovely :bfp:

Xxmyheart, hope you get on well with temping!

I received A letter today to say I need to have an ultrasound to check for cysts on my ovaries... 20th September... My due date for AF... Eeeeek, would love to get a lovely surprise!


----------



## x-ginge-x

ooooh exciting coral i hope you get a surprise too!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Not long to wait coral, ginge, i see something on ur tests and congratulations mrs goodhart xxx


----------



## LeaLion

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Omgomgomgomgomg I so thought I was out. BFNs the past 3-4 days. Peed for this, looked pretty damn negative so I walked my son to the bus stop and when I came back (less than ten minutes) this was waiting for me! 11dpo. I took another right away and watched to make sure it was within the correct time window- BFP around minute six :)

CONGRAAAATS!!! :) 

I went for another beta today which confirmed positive... So yeeey! I'm officially pregnant :baby:

:dust: to all the ladies waiting for their BFPs... May this be your lucky thread. xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMG so many :bfp:s how many do we have now? I need to update front page, can I have updates please ladies!


----------



## LeaLion

:bfp: here! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations lea xx


----------



## TTTTina

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Omgomgomgomgomg I so thought I was out. BFNs the past 3-4 days. Peed for this, looked pretty damn negative so I walked my son to the bus stop and when I came back (less than ten minutes) this was waiting for me! 11dpo. I took another right away and watched to make sure it was within the correct time window- BFP around minute six :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Massive congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So bfp we have castana, i think, lea and mrsgoodhart? am i right? where is everyone else are we mostly 2ww now ?


----------



## CoralInGold

TWW over here


----------



## x-ginge-x

excellent, have used an asda cheapie test the 2 for 1 one and got a bfn so have come to the conclusion that its the ics playing tricks on me realistically its too early anyway!! got 1 frer and 1 frrr left and more cheapies on the way but a diff brand and by the time they arrive i should be a decent dpo lol!! good luck ladies


----------



## Maggs

Super drug ones are meant to be good too. Congrats to all the bfp ladies! I'm just waiting for AF to start then onto next cycle. Temp has dropped 2 days in a row so I know it's on its way.


----------



## TTTTina

I am waiting to ovulate! AF should be done tomorrow


----------



## babifever

Bfn for Wednesday 9/10/14


----------



## Maggs

Ok question for those who temp. I have 2 thermometers, one that reads one decimal point and one that reads two. I want to start using the latter next month so took readings on both and one was 37.0 and the other was 36.76?! What the heck! Why such a drastic change. I've not put in either on ff as one means a temp up and the other down so going to see if AF rears her ugly head today first.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Definitely should use the one with 2 decimal places that's a proper basal thermometer x and will update


----------



## Maggs

Just odd why such the different temps. Thought it'd befoff by a little bit not that much. Good luck!


----------



## HopefulPony

I am 3dpo, the dreaded two week wait. I've promised myself (and my wife!!) that I won't test til AF is due - hoping I can hold out!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I haven't tested today, well not yet, my urine was practically clear! So no point! I have ordered a different brand of cheapies, won't be ordering these ones again!!


----------



## babifever

Dpo 9, bfn!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Which tests have you got ginge? Hope everyones tww goes quick, im stillllllll waiting for pos ov test and im hoping the postie brings my thermometer so will start temping, have already downloaded ff.x


----------



## x-ginge-x

They are fertility plan ones from ebay, but they are giving me terrible evap/fake lines!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:bfn: today, not worried 7dpo :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still early days yet hun, nasty postman didn't even come today, well gutted lol x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haha, I'm good I ordered more cheapies waiting for them to come :hehe: waiting for beads to so i can finish some keyrings, can I ask you ladies to take a look at my page? www.facebook.com/kayleighskreationz


----------



## x-ginge-x

Where has everyone gone :( got a line this morning bus suspicious of these tests now, husband says its pink though...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Where's the pic hun?? Im still waiting for the postie lol xx


----------



## LeaLion

I'm silently stalking this post! :) I have my fingers crossed for you ladies and hope you get your BFPs soon! 

Thank you for all your support while I was so crazy TTC and thank you ginge for creating this thread! It helped me a lot. 

Good luck all!

xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

same test, tried to get a decent picture x 

im betting evap again though, stupid tests :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Two of my last fertility plan cheapie in different angles and a cheapie casette i took earlier when postman brought them :haha: I see something on the cheape but :shrug:


----------



## babifever

Yesterday I started bleeding. And cramping. And clotting. I'm still bleeding today. Cycle is 5 days early, I never cramp or clot. Very weird, but I'm calling myself out. Well wishes ladies!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh bummer :( odd shes early babi? x boo x


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Oh bummer :( odd shes early babi? x boo x

yes she came earlier and alot different. Total bummer!!!


----------



## LeaLion

Funny story: My husband has got a twin brother. DH and I were TTC from March 2014. The girlfriend of my DH's twin got pregnant on their first try last month. As soon as my BFP was confirmed by beta I scheduled an appointment with a new OB/GYN (since my other OB/GYN did not have ultrasound equipment) for today at 17:00... We went to the clinic today at 17:00 and what do you know! There comes the twin brother with his GF. They did not know anything, and it is so weird we had appointments and bumped into each other at the same clinic at the same time!!! 
So my DH will be a dad and an uncle almost at the same time! (BTW, the appointment went well. :)


----------



## mum140381

LeaLion said:


> Funny story: My husband has got a twin brother. DH and I were TTC from March 2014. The girlfriend of my DH's twin got pregnant on their first try last month. As soon as my BFP was confirmed by beta I scheduled an appointment with a new OB/GYN (since my other OB/GYN did not have ultrasound equipment) for today at 17:00... We went to the clinic today at 17:00 and what do you know! There comes the twin brother with his GF. They did not know anything, and it is so weird we had appointments and bumped into each other at the same clinic at the same time!!!
> So my DH will be a dad and an uncle almost at the same time! (BTW, the appointment went well. :)

very spooky :wacko: glad the appointment went well :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

So glad the appointment went well and wow weird huh, I'm laid in bed and feel so sick :( ick took this earlier and opk is reference...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Grrr ff has changed my crosshairs AGAIN! Wish it would cut it out!! Means I'm 11dpo if it's right a net today and I think I'm out!


----------



## CoralInGold

I caved & tested! :bfn: only 8dpo though


----------



## x-ginge-x

If I tilt the screen I see a second line, don't know if its the anti body line?! I tested this morning....

:wacko:


----------



## CoralInGold

Yeah I do too but it has no colour so it'll be the antibody I reckon.

How many dpo ginge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

9 or 11 as FF keeps moving my crosshairs!


----------



## HopefulPony

I see a line on both FRERs ladies - very faint but they're there! 

Aargh only stupid 5dpo today - I want to TEST!


----------



## sarasmile

LeaLion said:


> Funny story: My husband has got a twin brother. DH and I were TTC from March 2014. The girlfriend of my DH's twin got pregnant on their first try last month. As soon as my BFP was confirmed by beta I scheduled an appointment with a new OB/GYN (since my other OB/GYN did not have ultrasound equipment) for today at 17:00... We went to the clinic today at 17:00 and what do you know! There comes the twin brother with his GF. They did not know anything, and it is so weird we had appointments and bumped into each other at the same clinic at the same time!!!
> So my DH will be a dad and an uncle almost at the same time! (BTW, the appointment went well. :)

hahahaha my dh is a twin too. when things like this happen we simply say "twins doing twin things." we joked about making a TV series about it bc it happens so much. even now that we live four hours from his twin, it still happens. they are identical twins btw. is your husband?


----------



## sarasmile

CoralInGold said:


> I caved & tested! :bfn: only 8dpo though
> /QUOTE]
> 
> sorry coral... had the same morning view today. right there with you.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have used others today and got :bfn: I think... will test again in the PM with hopefully strong urine, I hope it is darker, the FRER was FMU...


----------



## x-ginge-x

:bfp: ?!
its very faint :/


----------



## 55comet555

x-ginge-x said:


> 9 or 11 as FF keeps moving my crosshairs!

ff changed my crosshairs also, I'm 4dpo instead of 8dpo. ugh.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Heres hoping!! I am going to test again with FMU! as thats what i used with the FRER


----------



## 55comet555

x-ginge-x said:


> :bfp: ?!
> View attachment 802087
> its very faint :/

I don't see anything. :shrug:
but test again in the morning?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm going to, everyone on the thread has disappeared :cry:


----------



## HopefulPony

I've been skulking around :) not a lot going on here at the moment :( 

Ginge I love your page, how long have you been making for? I've just started my page too, trying to boost things a bit, maybe I'll get you guys to have a look too :)


----------



## 55comet555

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm going to, everyone on the thread has disappeared :cry:

Good luck and keep us updated!! Fx!:thumbup:q


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have always been a creative person I started my page just over a year ago :) Facebook groups are a good place to start! Here's to a good fmu :lol: wish this nausea would get lost though!


----------



## x-ginge-x

And comet I would discard you cd11 temp as I think it's a rogue one looking at the open circle it's marked with see what happens :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

x-ginge-x said:


> I'm going to, everyone on the thread has disappeared :cry:

Not everyone! Just busy :) 
I don't see anything, but I feel like it's so much harder to see in pictures on a screen than in real life. even in real life I kinda suck at seeing a line if it isn't really apparent. 
try again tomorrow?


----------



## Maggs

Well the :witch: finally arrived. Onto the next month!


----------



## LeaLion

sarasmile said:


> LeaLion said:
> 
> 
> Funny story: My husband has got a twin brother. DH and I were TTC from March 2014. The girlfriend of my DH's twin got pregnant on their first try last month. As soon as my BFP was confirmed by beta I scheduled an appointment with a new OB/GYN (since my other OB/GYN did not have ultrasound equipment) for today at 17:00... We went to the clinic today at 17:00 and what do you know! There comes the twin brother with his GF. They did not know anything, and it is so weird we had appointments and bumped into each other at the same clinic at the same time!!!
> So my DH will be a dad and an uncle almost at the same time! (BTW, the appointment went well. :)
> 
> hahahaha my dh is a twin too. when things like this happen we simply say "twins doing twin things." we joked about making a TV series about it bc it happens so much. even now that we live four hours from his twin, it still happens. they are identical twins btw. is your husband?Click to expand...

No, they aren't. :) 

I guess twins just have it!

Ginge, I see something on your tests, but I'm not sure... Keep testing and GL! :) xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im still here too, no positive ov test yet, starting temp tomoro, ginge, something is catching my eye looking forward to todays test xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, looks to be :bfn: with FMU? but it was quite dilute, going to see what SMU is like, FF says im 11 dpo and my ovuview says im 8dpo! :wacko:


----------



## CoralInGold

Sorry Maggs :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Darkest one ive had so far, top one yesterdays
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1234.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7









DSC_1237.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ginge have you tested again? Sorry maggs xx


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm sorry Maggs :( 

Xxmyheartxx that looks close! :) 

6dpo today - a bit crampy, tired and achey hips.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tested this am and stark :bfn: was going to try smu but its too weak, just going to watch my temp instead now, and hopefully it stays elevated and I get my :bfp: xx looking good myheart your getting there!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope so lol, we bd this morning and will do tonight, have just poas just waiting to see what it shows, but have had a hot.choc from costa and 2 cans of pop xx


----------



## HopefulPony

That should be ok xxmyheartxx - as long as it's not tons of water :) 

I'm feeling shattered right now! Holed up on the sofa under a blanket. Got some serious back cramps going on. Wish it wasn't too early to test!


----------



## mum140381

xxmyheartxx said:


> Darkest one ive had so far, top one yesterdays

getting there hun fx x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know what you mean hopeful, I felt run down before all bfps so hopefully a good sign, test still looks the same to me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Squinter? Or line eye :haha:


----------



## ladyV84

Don't see anything Hun but I'm really bad at this!! Unless it's clear as day I think it's bfn! What dpo are you? X


----------



## x-ginge-x

according to FF 12 dpo but moved crosshairs so could be 10dpo and im 8dpo with my ovuview app :/ and its clear in RL i just couldnt get a good pic


----------



## TTTTina

I'm still around. Just been sick and waiting around to ovulate. Fertile window starts Tuesday according to one app and wed the other App, so when should I start using opk?


----------



## 55comet555

I feel like I'm out. :( I started spotting tonight, so its either Ib or af arriving early. :(

Sigh.


----------



## Maggs

I think I see something in the first pic ginge, but I'm crap at super faint line too. Plus I'm on my tablet.


----------



## HopefulPony

I see it! It's very close to the control line but I don't know where it's meant to be :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My eye is drawn to something on the first test ginge, good luck with todays test xx


----------



## ladyV84

Ooh I so hope it is a bfp for you! Have you tested this morning??? X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Line eye or bfn with fmu :( think I'm out had a pos with my son by now


----------



## x-ginge-x

Massive temp drop this morning, I think :af: is on her way!


----------



## Maggs

Sorry to hear ginge! Hopefully we'll have better luck next month!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Considering not having a next month to be honest, BFN after BFN is making me so depressed, considering taking the pill and taking the guessing games out of it for a while. I won't be buying IC's or FRER again, sick of the fake lines and guessing games, I am going to use up what I have if :af: arrives I think I will be taking time out, everyone but me it seems :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

Same pic, inverted and normal, this was FMU :coffee:


----------



## Maggs

Would you able to do ntnp or would still find yourself 'obsessing' over it?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I would still obsess over it, and im driving myself insane


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im sorry ginge. I obsesse over everything, hubby said if i dont chill out, there will be no number 4, but i cant help it, sending hugs xxxx


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Considering not having a next month to be honest, BFN after BFN is making me so depressed, considering taking the pill and taking the guessing games out of it for a while. I won't be buying IC's or FRER again, sick of the fake lines and guessing games, I am going to use up what I have if :af: arrives I think I will be taking time out, everyone but me it seems :/

maybe you should take a break and just allow nature to take place. It can become very very frustrating and heartbreaking. I believe you can cause more odds by the stress and technicalities. I take my hat off to you ladies who go full force month after month, I personally dont have the energy to do it. I decided after my first try to just go with the flow, read my signature!

well wishes. I hope you get pregnant sooner than later hunni.


----------



## CoralInGold

So sorry Ginge, hang on in there, I know it's hard but maybe you should take a little break & don't stress yourself out as much, it will happen when it wants to happen.

Tested again today, 10dpo :bfn:


----------



## CoralInGold

Babifever, I like your take on TTC. We are the same. Although I am a little bit of a POAS addict! :blush:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still early yet coral.
Todays ov test, sat and sun above it,Hoping for a big fat positive tomorrow xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CoralInGold

Hope you get a nice positive! :dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

FX for a positive heart, I am battling with my toddler who won't eat!! Grr!! hes eating this sandwich if it takes him an hour hes been asking for an hour!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hate that stage of not eating /messing with food, my dd2 still has issues lol.
I put my ov test on count down to pregnancy and people are voting its positive? Im confused ha xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Most folk on there dont even look properly, especially at the OVULATION part, :/ i can clearly see a line on the invert of the picture i posted but they have voted negative!


----------



## Savasanna

Hey ladies, I'm back.. sort of. Last cycle was bfn for me which was devastating (which, :hugs: ginge - I'm so sorry you're having a hard day today) and made even worse when our donor informed us that he doesn't want to be our donor anymore.. effective immediately. We cried and hugged and cried and talked and decided to bite the bullet and use our credit card for frozen sperm. However, this is already a financially irresponsible decision so we'll only be able to do it this one last time. After that we'll have to stop. 

So, first dose of clomid was today. Fx like they've never been before for this cycle. C'mon, little miracle. We're all waiting for you!


----------



## babifever

Whether the opks are positive are not, still doesn't guarantee you will ovulate, even if you ovulate doesn't mean you will conceive, even if you conceive doesn't mean it will stick. I hate to sound negative. BUT at some point, especially when you are overly stressed, you should just take a break from all the testing, etc. People naturally conceive babies all the time not keeping track of anything. Its less stressful. Not knocking anyone, but when you are getting depressed and annoyed with it, TAKE A BREAK!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah NTNP with pcos doesnt work, trust me, we have been NTNP since my boy was born and hes 2 in december, without temping I wouldn't have a clue what was going, and to be fair, it is nice to be in control, or at least feeling like you have some control, and getting depressed and annoyed doesnt mean take a break otherwise some of us might as well not TTC at all as some are a stressful type.

Sava-why doesn't he want to be your donor anymore??


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive never tracked before with my 3 babies, but since not having af since stopped bc in june, i am using them to see what was happening if anything was, but ideally i want to conceive before mid oct, if not will have 4 months off as dd2 will be starting school next September, it took me 3 years to get caught with my first and 4 months for my other 2, so im hoping this will be the same.


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah NTNP with pcos doesnt work, trust me, we have been NTNP since my boy was born and hes 2 in december, without temping I wouldn't have a clue what was going, and to be fair, it is nice to be in control, or at least feeling like you have some control, and getting depressed and annoyed doesnt mean take a break otherwise some of us might as well not TTC at all as some are a stressful type.
> 
> Sava-why doesn't he want to be your donor anymore??

everyone has their opinions :) 

do you hunni


----------



## babifever

Also, ginge have you seeked medical attention? That may be your resolution, considering you've been doing this for over 2 years


----------



## x-ginge-x

All i get is you need to lose weight, being overweight is the answer to everything in the UK, hence me returning to charting and using opks this time


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> All i get is you need to lose weight, being overweight is the answer to everything in the UK, hence me returning to charting and using opks this time

yeah doctors say that here too. Have you tried to lose? Is pcos related to being overweight?


----------



## Savasanna

Ginge - I honestly don't know. We tried to talk with him about it but he was having none of that. I wish he could be honest with us, as it might make it easier to be understanding.. but that's his choice so I have to accept it.


----------



## x-ginge-x

That sucks Sava, and yes weight gain and the inability to lose weight is a pcos symptom, by far the most annoying one too


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks. It does suck. This whole damn process sucks sometimes. 

How are you holding up?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Aside from feeling miserable about the am i aren't is there isn't there with these stupid IC's but otherwise I am good, this stupid sore throat has finally let up!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have discarded my dodgy temp from 2 dpo as well as it was way weird


----------



## Maggs

I'm sorry to hear that Sav! Such hard news to take. 

Ginge...I hope you find some peace and less stress of you decide to take a ttc break.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks Maggs! Looks like we're both cd3 today - at least I'm in good company! :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Keeping myself busy helps, baked ginger biscuits today for a baby shower and some for me too yum, made keyrings for an order too!


----------



## Maggs

Yay Sav! 

I agree ginge! I'm going to try not to over think things as much this mong, I just think because of our age, we're jumping in with both feet a little too enthusiastically. Gotta relax!


----------



## HopefulPony

Hang in there ladies :) I'm on the trying not to go crazy train too. I'm 8dpo today and itching to test because there's a slim chance I might see something! I'm not going to as the impatience of waiting to test is nothing compared to the crazy heartbreak of squinting at tests and being disappointed. 6 days to go! Feeling like crap this morning - nausea, stomach pains and a sodding cold :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well my temp has dropped again this morning so shall prepare for AF arriving in the next few days, oh well, :shrug: not even going to bother testing anymore


----------



## Maggs

Sorry to hear ginge. I hope you'll have better luck next month if you decide to carry on.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I had a CP last month, so I wonder if this month will have a more normal looking chart as last months was abit up and down as my temp was still really high when I started bleeding, fingers crossed for a more 'normal' cycle with a clearer ovulation pattern, think will start with the ovulation strips about cd12 and hope I ovulate earlier!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry ginge, good luck for this month, still not got pos ov test, maybe tomorrow xx


----------



## Maggs

That would be more promising ginge. No surprise your cycle was all over the place this month after your cp.

I ordered some preseed this month. Never tried anything like this before. It's not so much for the good luck people have with it, but more so that we need some kind of lube doing it so often so might as well use something that will help rather then hinder anything :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think you need to change your tickers myheart haha x and i have found my ovulation microscope so thats a bonus too!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ha will have a look at doing them now xx


----------



## Maggs

Ovulation microscope?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Whats that ginge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

its a small microscope you apply saliva to first thing on a morning and allow it to dry, shows a ferning pattern when you are fertile :)


----------



## CoralInGold

Hey guys, 11dpo today :bfn: I think I may be out & onto our 4th cycle


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bah! No worries coral, CD1 here!! AF arrived just now! On to next cycle! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ohh the agony ..trying to avoid painkillers as they make my stomach go funny and it's already terrible around af. Using microscope this month and opks along with temping..see if all three agree this month hahaha


----------



## Maggs

Good luck! We'll all be positive and relax :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Oh bless you Ginge - I'm sorry about AF :( and the pain is just a kick in the teeth isn't it?!

Feeling like crap today, full blown cold :( only 5 days til I can test - 9dpo. No idea if I'm in or out! Sometimes I feel like I could be pregnant - other times not. Who knows!


----------



## CoralInGold

So sorry ginge :hugs:

Feeling crappy today, sick & tired :-(


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have taken a paracetamol and hoping for the best, I have 2 toddlers keeping me busy as I am babysitting for a friend, but it's keeping me occupied if nothing else haha!


----------



## HopefulPony

2 toddlers, you're brave!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Both boys too they are only 8 weeks apart haha


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Top test of green handle, could that test be positive?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0026.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CoralInGold

Sorry hun not familiar with OPKs. Hope it means you have the go ahead though!

Well, I think I'm out :-( started bleeding. 3 days early.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im sorry hun xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Thanks hun, here's to cycle #4


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Onwards and upwards hun, i just af to show so at least i know where i am, saw dr last week and she said the same as before need to wait until dec to see if af shows, just so frustrating xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Why December? Does she want to leave it so many months before taking things further? Must be so frustrating xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yeah six months for it before anything, because i had depo last year, plus cerazette pill, plus pcos! Im hoping that something will happen before then xx


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm sorry coral, that sucks :( :( 

Xxmyheartxx, I'd say that's not quite positive but your next one will be!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ouch ouch ouch is all I can say, painful few days :( Boo!! Going to start ov testing, at around CD12 I think!


----------



## LeaLion

Maggs said:


> That would be more promising ginge. No surprise your cycle was all over the place this month after your cp.
> 
> I ordered some preseed this month. Never tried anything like this before. It's not so much for the good luck people have with it, but more so that we need some kind of lube doing it so often so might as well use something that will help rather then hinder anything :)

I don't know whether preseed has anything to do with it, but I got my BFP on my 2nd cycle using it...

:hugs: to everyone whose AF arrived... I hope you don't give up and continue trying... FX this is your cycle!

So sorry to hear about your donor Sava... :( :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm giddy a friend of mine who I met through here told me she was stopping trying and going on BC after years of trying and a neonatal loss at 22 weeks (IVF) due to an incompetent cervix and then a miscarriage conceiving naturally has just told me shes pregnant!! Total shock to her, but I begged her to go NTNP for a while and not to give up. She was told she COULDNT have BC until a cyst she had had been dealt with, docs gave her medications and said you MUST take a pregnancy test BEFORE you take these and BAM! :bfp: hehe shes about 6 weeks we think! I am so excited for her that I suddenly don't care about :af: arriving except the fact that it frickin hurts! :happydance:


----------



## CoralInGold

That's lovely news! 

AF is unusually light, not really crampy & my boobs aren't sore to touch like they usually are, hmmm, will see how it goes


----------



## ladyV84

Aww coral - sorry to hear witch got you... :witch: 

I have had brown spotting since Monday!! So frustrating - no chance for me though as got bfn yesterday so guess it's just teasing me and dragging it out :- ( 

Onwards to next cycle I guess xxx


----------



## Maggs

Thanks for the positive story Lea! 

That's wonderful news for your friend ginge.


----------



## TTTTina

Started using Opk, do I use them once or twice a day?


----------



## CoralInGold

Definetly AF for me. Ouch! 

Sigh sigh sigh. Only positive to everything is OH's birthday is in November so it would be nice to give him a bfp birthday pressie if it takes a couple more cycles.

Oooh the witch is being so mean to you Lady! :hugs:


----------



## Maggs

TTTTina said:


> Started using Opk, do I use them once or twice a day?

I just started using them last month. I think the general rule is to use them once a day starting from about cd9 or cd10 then twice a day when you get closer to your normal O day. So I know I normally O on either cd14 or cd16 so usually on cd12, I start testing twice a day.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Would anyone say sunday is positive, i had 2 tests that day like that, where as normally if i test late afternoon normally get faint lines, any input would be gratefully received :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0034.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## x-ginge-x

I would take sundays as your positive yep! What CD are you on? xx Nothing to report here!


----------



## Maggs

I would say so too. Are you temping as well so you'll know for sure?


----------



## HopefulPony

Yep I'd say Sunday too! :) 

10DPO now - itching to test, might just do it when I get home from work. Having a ton of symptoms!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks ladies, im saying sunday as well, so would today mean i am 3 dpo then? I started to temp on sunday lol but have only managed it twice so far, i think if af shows next week will start it properly, either way im hopeful that ive ov  xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Go for it hopeful, good luck xx


----------



## TTTTina

Is this positive or almost?
 



Attached Files:







FxCam_1411072493159.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HopefulPony

I think positive TTTTina! That's what mine look like :) 

So I caved and tested - 10dpo, evening, very diluted pee, 15miu Asda test. Got this faint something but only when I opened it after the time limit. 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-84.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-85.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

I see something! Fingers crossed hopeful!! FMU please ;) or SMU hehe!! x


----------



## kmpreston

HopefulPony said:


> I think positive TTTTina! That's what mine look like :)
> 
> So I caved and tested - 10dpo, evening, very diluted pee, 15miu Asda test. Got this faint something but only when I opened it after the time limit.
> 
> https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-84.jpg
> 
> https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-85.jpg

I see it too! How do you invert the colours?! I need to do that!


----------



## HopefulPony

It's an app called Pregnancy Test Checker! 

Thanks ladies, glad it's not just me going crazy! I only have a CB digi and FRRR in the house so I will have to get a FRER tomorrow and use it Saturday - suspense!!!


----------



## kmpreston

HopefulPony said:


> It's an app called Pregnancy Test Checker!
> 
> Thanks ladies, glad it's not just me going crazy! I only have a CB digi and FRRR in the house so I will have to get a FRER tomorrow and use it Saturday - suspense!!!

Excellent that just confirmed my BFN! But that's good because I can stop thinking I saw something now!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Eurgh I feel ill tonight hate how much af messes with my body upsetting my tummy...stupid ibs crap!!


----------



## Maggs

Hope :witch: will disappear soon ginge!

Tina-That looks positive to me!

Pony- I see a line on the inverted test! I didn't see it last night but I can see it now just how my tablet was tilted on my lap.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can see it hopeful, good luck huni


----------



## HopefulPony

Looks like I'm pregnant!!! 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-86.jpg

:happydance::cloud9::baby:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Woohoo huge congratulations huni wow wow and wow!! Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ps thats a bloody good line as well xxx


----------



## Maggs

Big congratulations to you and your partner!


----------



## HopefulPony

Thanks mamas! It's not a FRER either it's a FRRR which you're meant to do on the day of AF so it must be a strong one! Saving my digi for 14dpo!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Omg hun thats fab, im so excited for you xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Omg that's a fab line!! Congratulations!! Xxx another bfp for the thread!


----------



## CoralInGold

Yay!! Another :bfp: huge congrats hopeful xx


----------



## 55comet555

Congrats hopeful!!!!!!!!!!!!

ASM- I believe I'm going to start AF soon. I started spotting last night, its very light and mixed in with my DC but I still think im gonna start. Had negative test this morning. Just wish she would get here already if she is going to!


----------



## CoralInGold

Fingers crossed she doesn't make an appearance comet!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Eurgh nausea and icky tummy I love af :growlmad: been to baby shower tonight was fun lol


----------



## HopefulPony

Oh I'm sorry you're not feeling well Ginge :( baby shower though, how lovely! I love baby showers :) 

Here's today's test - darkening nicely :) 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-87.jpg

Progression :)
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-88.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab lines hopeful, congratulations again.
Im now not sure about last sundays ov test as todays to me looks darker than last sundays, argh my body xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Lovely progression!

Boy or girl baby shower ginge? Or a surprise? I've got a baby shower to go to on the 4th. Little boy, my daughter's baby cousin actually


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Forgot pic lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0025.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0024.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

That does look darker and was a boys baby shower she is due in 4 weeks!! x


----------



## Maggs

Yes think it looks a bit darker. 

Great lines Pony! Ginge you'll have to update the bfp count :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Updated :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulPony

Oooh you're right myheart, it does look like today's is darker, maybe Sundays was a pre-surge surge! Get BDing :) 

Thanks for updating BFP count Ginge :)


----------



## TTTTina

How many days are you supposed to get a positive opk? I've gotten one 3 days in a row now.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got one for 2 days in a row, you may just be having a long surge, happens sometimes, I'm having a bit of a wobble at the moment panicking about doing the right thing having another when my first isn't even two yet, then debating whether I want a second at all. I know I do I think its just the worry of morning sickness with a toddler and me having emetophobia, I don't want him to see me having the panic attacks and it scaring him :( got a sore throat again today :( Booo!!


----------



## HopefulPony

I had 3 very close positives in a row Tina :) 

Oh bless you Ginge, I don't have emetophobia but had hyperemesis so likely to get it again, and I'm really worried about it affecting little man. I also have a history of anxiety and depression which flared up like a b*tch in pregnancy so I'm scared of that too. What I just keep telling myself is it's such a short time and he won't remember it, but he will have a sibling to love forever. Hugs mama, I know how hard it is, but don't let it get in the way of you extending your family.


----------



## TTTTina

This is my first month using opk so i was like is this normal? Lol. I had to look up emetophobia. That would be a horrible phobia to have, especially being pregnant! I'm sorry you go thru that. Yeah, I can understand not wanting to scare him. Well I hope it'll all work out for you. I'm sorry about the sore throat, those are horrible. I had a virus a couple months ago that left me with a really bad sore throat, to where I really couldn't swallow cuz it hurt so bad, and they couldn't do anything for me and said it needed to run its coarse and it lasted 10 days. It was horrible. At least when I had strept throat they could give me antibiotics to get better.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah emet sucks, but will have to deal with it, I have sorted through all the clothes i have and sorted and hung all his 2-3 in his wardrobe. Least I know what I am buying that way!!


----------



## LeaLion

Congrats HopefullPony! :) Happy & healthy pregnancy to you! xxx

I hope we have more BFPs this cycle ladies! Keep charting, POASing and stay away from stress. :) All the best! xx


----------



## TTTTina

4 positive opks now, maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ok...had a lunatic temp this morning!! I had no idea why!! unless i misread my thermometer!! Will see tomorrow I suppose!


----------



## Savasanna

Tina - I would always get multiple days of +opks too so I switched to the clearblue digi opks. They're more expensive but they take the guess work out of it.


----------



## HopefulPony

Some people recommend you stop testing after the first positive as the surge can take a while to leave your system :)


----------



## TTTTina

I was thinking of switching over to them next cycle if I need to.


----------



## Savasanna

My advice: If you decide to, make sure you get the clearblue regular, NOT the advanced. The regular is a simple smiley face/no smiley. Easy peasy. The advanced does "you should receive two days of flashing smiley to show high fertility, and then a solid smiley once you've reached your peak". Buuut.. sometimes you skip the flashing smiley and go straight to the solid? Sometimes you stay with flashing and never get the solid? It just adds more confusion to the table, IMO


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, just done a pregnancy test to satisfy the hubby as my AF was 3 1/2 days long and TMI but just checked my cervix and had a glob of brown jelly CM, tested with an ovulation strip and both definitely negative. So what the heck is this mornings temp about :/ Im tempted to change it to what i initially thought I read it at :wacko: but when I checked it was way high...weird!!


----------



## CoralInGold

My AF only lasted 3 days too ginge, but I was super heavy for 2 days. Not sure if thats why.


----------



## HopefulPony

Weird AF Ginge! That's what mine was like after the chemical last month. 

Just wanted to say - it's official! Can't say no to a digi ;) 

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-89.jpg

And just because I'm a geek: 
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy202/katy_robert/Mobile%20Uploads/image-90.jpg


----------



## CoralInGold

Aw love it!


----------



## HopefulPony

As my wife said "it's not a line we could be imagining!" :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Love seeing it in writing xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Love that digital, now I'd take it apart to see the lines lol!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Hopeful!


----------



## TTTTina

5 positive opks now.....according to my apps I've already ovulated so I dunno


----------



## Savasanna

My obgyn has instructed me to go off the first +opk, so you may have already ovulated. Do you temp? That could give you more info but honestly I'm starting to hate temping. At a certain point I think it's more confusion than it's worth. I think I'm going to stop temping around ovulation time so I can stop obsessing over when exactly I o-ed.


----------



## x-ginge-x

my temps are like :wacko: right now and i dont know which to go by :/ blah!


----------



## TTTTina

I don't temp, I was going to start next month and see how that goes


----------



## Savasanna

Just made myself an appointment with an acupuncturist! Here's hoping it helps!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm, felt my cervix as I noticed as I was 'wet' and its high and soft, got lots of discharge at the minute, ick! lol


----------



## Maggs

That's great Hopefuly Pony!

Ginge--have you started using opk's yet?

I started on Monday, CD10 even though it'll be either 14 or 16 before I O. Which is nice as that's over the weekend so we don't need to wait till night time to dtd. Jack might get a movie on through the day :haha:


----------



## HopefulPony

I'd take an OPK Ginge :) 

Fx for a nice positive soon Maggs!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haven't started with OPK yet. used microscope this morning and no ferning just a lot of crystals, hoping to maybe start opks on CD10/11, and I thought my cold/flu had gone apparently not the sore scratchy throat is back with a vengeance which is likely why I haven't slept well in days and had random high temps!


----------



## Maggs

That makes sense!


----------



## Savasanna

Cd12 here! -opks this morning (yes, I'm still taking two at a time :haha:) but today is sperm pick up day. Yay!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I need a couple more packs of OPK, going to get the poundland ones much cheaper, and going to begin testing around CD11 I think.


----------



## Maggs

Might as well start early just in case you O earlier!


----------



## HopefulPony

Sava, what do you do with the sperm til you need it? Freezer?


----------



## Savasanna

No, it's shipped in a nitrogen tank so that keeps it frozen. However, the nitrogen tank is only good for five days so you have to time the shipping accordingly. It shipped yesterday so our tank will be good until Sunday, which is CD16 for me so I should have a +opk by then.


----------



## x-ginge-x

i dont generally ovulate early not with pcos anyhow, cd10/11 should be fine for me to start using them, meditated a while in my own way .ie. music on my ipod exceptionally loud through my skullcandies without speaking for a few hours...


----------



## Savasanna

-opk on the clearblue regular and flashing smiley on the advanced! So, I'm expecting them both to be positive either tomorrow or Saturday. Saturday is my wife and I's anniversary so it's kind of fun that we'll be inseminating them. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Going to begin using opks tomorrow! Was our 3 year anniversary on the 22nd September, hoping this month is our month. On a plus bought my son a birthday/christmas present in preparation! Hoping to pick up a few more bits and pieces over the coming weeks!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ugh had the worst nights sleep ever :( eugh so tired :cry:


----------



## Savasanna

2 +opks this morning!! Calling my doctor as soon as they open to make the appointments!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Awesome sava, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ovulation tests cd 11


----------



## Maggs

Great news sava!

Still waiting on my positive opk.


----------



## Savasanna

Appointments scheduled! I have one this afternoon at 1:15 and one tomorrow morning at 8am. Ohhh!! I hope our timing is good!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck sava xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

good luck sava!! im feeling very miserable as i am sick to death of feeling poorly, i just cant catch a break at the moment :cry: i am so tired i havent slept properly for days I could just sit and cry!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Negative ovulation again doesn't look any different to yesterdays


----------



## Maggs

I got my positive opk today, let the games begin!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Woop maggs get to :sex: hehe!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

and belated :cake: to you LO too x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Partial ferning this morning!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Getting darker I think and with ferning this morning too


----------



## Maggs

Oh very good news! I got another positive opk today, but I had that last month too. I'm feeling a bit more relaxed this month so fingers crossed!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Excellent, I am so lonely here now, everyone has abandoned me it seems, all my buddies are in first tri!!


----------



## Savasanna

I'm still here ginge. I'm hanging out at 1dpo.. pretty boring. I am eating pineapple core though and am looking forward to my first acupuncture appointment tomorrow. Here's hoping it helps!


----------



## x-ginge-x

FX for you Sava, especially how important this is for you xxx


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Excellent, I am so lonely here now, everyone has abandoned me it seems, all my buddies are in first tri!!

still here just haven't had much to say. Trying to just go with the flow


----------



## TTTTina

Still here too. Not feeling very confident this month


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm still here huni xxx


----------



## Maggs

Just been a quiet weekend for us all. I'm rarely on to post unless I'm on night shifts at work. Think I either O'd yesterday or today. Either way, we've dtd last night and sat night. Going to tonight too I think may to be on the safe side.


----------



## Savasanna

Agree! I usually only post either while I'm at work or toward the end of the tww because it's all I can think about at that point. My obsessions and anxieties usually calm down 1-5 dpo because everything is still so up in the air. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well got partial ferning again this morning on my microscope will do an OV strip at about 2pm, bit gutted as my tablet has a cracked screen and I have only had it a month :( hoping they do a free repair as it hasn't been dropped or anything :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Getting darker urine was quite dilute though


----------



## Maggs

I'd say you'll be positive in the next 48 hrs by the looks of it! 

My opk was negative today so I think I O'd yesterday but we'll dtd again tonight just to be sure. Just waiting on ff confirmation.


----------



## x-ginge-x

going to test again at 7pm today and then 11 am and 2.30 for next few days 
fingers crossed x


----------



## Maggs

I started testing twice a day on Saturday too and thank goodness I did because at 2pm it was almost positive and by 6 it was definitely positive! I might have held off till Sunday again to test then missed a crucial day!


----------



## x-ginge-x

No change in the PM test will test again tomorrow


----------



## Maggs

Well ff has given me an O day of Saturday but I know it was later on Sunday or early Monday as I had cramps early Sunday evening. But I had a crap sleep Sunday night so my temp on Monday was not accurate. So should be 2dpo at the moment.


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm still here just trying not to obsess over it too much & take it easy this month.

Feeling Icky today. Tired & a delicate tummy. I had ovulation pains on Sunday so I'm calling it 2dpo.


----------



## CoralInGold

Also had a pelvic examination last week & I get the results back tomorrow. Doctors made an appointment to see me the day after I had the examination so guess something's up. 

Found out I have a backwards uterus too & the couldn't find my right ovary on the ultrasound so I had to have an Internal where they eventually found it hiding.


----------



## Maggs

What does that mean for ttc?

Looks like we're cycle buddies too, I'm 2dpo!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I dont know where I am ha  still doing ov tests daily, i think i had a positive last week as line came up straight away but only half the line was pos, and theyvare barely there now so i dont know. Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well.... I think I have my first positive opk!


If not almost positive! E


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats looking good ginge xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks positive to me so I have recorded it as that, will likely get a pos tomorrow too! hoping for a much clearer ovulation this month! Had a few dodgy temps at the beginning of the month because I have come down ill AGAIN. Boo!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Not good being poorly again hun, hopefully a better month this month xxx


----------



## Maggs

I'd definitely take it as a positive! Test again after dinner maybe. 

Can you all look at my chart and see what you think please? A little background...I got a near positive Sat at 2pm and a definite positive at 8pm. And a positive again on Sunday. And about 6pm onwards on Sunday, I had O pains. Do you think I O'd sat or sun? Also my Monday temp may not have been very accurate.


----------



## TTTTina

Feeling out this cycle. I did have a weird dream last night where I was pregnant. I don't remember getting my bfp or the whole 9 months I was pregnant and I didn't know what I was having but all a sudden I'm in the hospital and they are getting my bed ready or something so I was laying on the floor and the baby just starts sliding right out of me. I had to deliver him myself on the floor. It was an easy labor and I wouldn't mind it being so easy next time. Lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looking at your chart if the monday temp was inaccurate then I would go for the sunday myself :) and going to do another O strip now, watch this space...


----------



## x-ginge-x

negative but urine was rather weak...either that or I'm having a short surge!!


----------



## Maggs

Hope you dtd anyway just to be safe :)

I think I might override ff and change my O day. I just have a hard time believing I would have O'd on Saturday seeing as how I didn't get a positive opk till 8 pm and it's supposed to come several hrs before actual ovulation.


----------



## CoralInGold

Maggs said:


> What does that mean for ttc?
> 
> Looks like we're cycle buddies too, I'm 2dpo!


Scrap that, I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday as had lots of EWCM like I've never had before! So I'm calling it 1dpo instead 

It doesn't mean anything really, had a little research & having a backwards uterus doesn't affect anything. & they found my left ovary first as it's slightly enlarged (had my results back today.)

Other than my poorly left ovary, all is well & my PCOS is under control


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh yeah blazer much!!


----------



## Maggs

That's a great positive!! Good luck!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So do I leave yesterdays as positive or do I just take todays? hmm


----------



## Maggs

I'd say today is your first positive. Are you having other positive signs?


----------



## x-ginge-x

my CM is creamy today, cervix is hso, and i dont know if i get ovulation cramps, i dont think i have ever felt them if i do. probably something to do with my PCOS, will swap them and see what happens tomorrow with temps!


----------



## TTTTina

I may start to temp this next cycle if no bfp.

*had read online somewhere that the blood pressure meds my dh is on could cause infertility and I didn't know whether to believe that so I asked my doctor today and she said that normally doesn't cause infertility, it's not one of the common side effects. She said since we've only been trying for 3 months it's still early(which I knew) to have any concerns so Just keep on doing what im doing, using the opks, and having sex often. She said to give it 3 more months and if we haven't fallen pregnant to come in and they'll gladly see what's going on. She said I know 3 months can seem like a long time but it's really not. It was nice to talk to her and have some reassurance. She tested my thyroid back in may and It was fine then, so she said she'd check it again in 3 more months.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well temp spiked this morning as I suspected it would, not bd'd since saturday and don't intend to. Long story short me and the husband have had a falling out, I am actively avoiding TTC this month!! Hoping that saturday was too early!


----------



## Maggs

I'm sorry to hear you and your hubby are arguing! 

FF has adjusted my O day to Monday now. So should be 3dpo now, possibly 4 at most of FF is wrong.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Had a very much negative ovulation test at around 8pm, huge temp spike this morning so pretty sure ovulation was yesterday, on a side not my belly piercing is very very sore today :( Hasn't been sore for years! I even had my bar in until I had my caesarean!!


----------



## Maggs

How's it feeling today? Have you and your hubby made up?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope not made up, still pissed off, avoiding contact sexually, chances are low this month as we only bd'd 4 days prior to ovulation!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like there will be no more TTC for me for a while, I am looking for a job instead and so cannot get pregnant right away. Means my children will have a larger age gap that I didn't want. But hey ho!! Good luck to everyone TTC and :dust: to you all.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aw hun, good luck with the job search and hopefully wont be too long until your ttc xxx


----------



## TTTTina

Good luck on your job search. I hope you continue to stick around this thread and stalk us all!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I will stalk, don't worry about that ;) I still have one final 2 ww at least as we did go unprotected right before we had our fall out! x


----------



## TTTTina

AF showed. Boo


----------



## Maggs

Are sorry to hear Tina! 

Good luck job hunting Ginge... I hope things are better between you and your hubby!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes they are better and boooo TTTTina!!


----------



## TTTTina

I cried so hard last night because i was so upset i wasnt pregnant. I also think getting pregnant is so important to me right now cuz life is short. I want a larger family with dh. The end of may dh had a brain aneurysm rupture while he was on the way to work and when I got to the hospital he was already intubated and unconscious and they had to drill a hole in his head for the fluid to drain and they coiled the aneurysm off with an angiogram. He Was in the hospital for 3 and a half weeks and I stayed with him every night. I never broke down and cried, but it was the worst thing I had ever gone through. Before that I wasn't wanting another kid yet but while he was in there it got me thinking that life is short, anything can happen at any time, so I want to expand our family. DH got really lucky and is like he was before it happened. His car got messed up a little bit but otherwise there was no accident. I'm happy at how lucky he was. Dhs mom watched DS for me the whole time. So I also think that's a reason I am so upset it's not happening as easy as the first time


----------



## Maggs

He's very lucky! I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats unreal Tina, he is very lucky indeed! You will be getting a bfp soon, even the healthiest couples only have a 20-25% chance each month! x My temps are looking amazing, I am rather impressed, my ovulation is very clear this month!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Can I have updates from everyone please!! :)


----------



## Maggs

I'm in the 2ww. Right in the middle of it to be exact. AF due a week tomorrow I think so not sure when to start testing in the hopes of a faint line. Nothing symptom wise at the moment so feeling a bit discouraged.


----------



## x-ginge-x

i say 2 more days then start testing!


----------



## CoralInGold

6dpo over here...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hehe coral i am one day behind you!! My chart looks kinda cool!!


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi ladies CD2 TTc no 2 with two losses!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So sorry for your losses tigerlilly :( xx :hugs: and welcome :)


----------



## TTTTina

CD3 here. Ready for this part to be over!!! It's a heavy flow today and I just haaaate it. Lol


----------



## TTTTina

tigerlilly said:


> Hi ladies CD2 TTc no 2 with two losses!

Sorry to hear that. Welcome!


----------



## Maggs

Hello Tigerlilly and welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your losses. 

Ginge... Going to try holding out till Thurs. 10dpo then so it's a nice round number to start testing.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got a huge dip this morning!! And if you omit Mondays temp then I reckon your 10 do anyhow as you said that temp wasn't accurate x


----------



## Maggs

Oh you're right, I forgot about that. 

I actually used an opk this morning, which I know isn't the best idea but I wanted to poas and I have loads of opk's. Anyway, the test line was about half as d dark as the control line. I expected a faint line as I know there usually is on an opk but this was unmistakable. Unfortunately I dumped out the cup I peed in so couldn't retest with an hpt in the same sample. Got me thinking though!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Should dip a hpt first anyhow as the opk can turn a hpt positive if dipped first or so I have heard! I have spent a small fortune on my little man today :D Hes running around in a 2-3 onesie I bought to see how the fit is and were not far off hehe will post a pic shortly :D


----------



## Maggs

Ah thanks for the tip! Might test tmr if I can't wait :haha: We're off to swimming lessons in a few mins.


----------



## x-ginge-x

primark onesie :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, got a temp rise this morning fingers crossed!!


----------



## Maggs

That's great! Wouldn't that be something if you are after you'd already decided not to :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Would be a bit crazy, did you test??


----------



## Maggs

No tmr morning is the plan. My LP is 14 days + too so don't know if I'd even get a faint positive this early on.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I think you are 11dpo not 9 myself! x


----------



## Maggs

I think I either O'd Sunday or Monday, and hopefully I did as if I did on the Saturday, the was not enough action to produce anything this month!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed I tested and I see the faintest of something but I reckon line eye!!


----------



## Maggs

I'll test in the morning. Probably SMU though.


----------



## Maggs

BFN this morning and my temp dropped. Not below cover line yet, but close enough to AF arriving that I'm sure it won't go back up again. Really feel that this probably won't happen for us. I'm 35, DH is 41 and I didn't want to have a sibling for Jack so far apart. Will try a couple more months, but already know in my heart this won't happen for us.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh hun I am sorry but it's not over until the with arrives xx I tested this morning and thought I saw a line so tested again with smu and I think bfn but I'm only 8dpo


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just ordered 25 ics and going to get hubby to pick up some superdrug ones i reckon!! They are guaranteed 10miu!


----------



## Maggs

I have some superdrug ones too but will save those for when our if af is late.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just used my last test as I dislike these cassette ones!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:bfn: with superdrugs fmu :( I think I am out


----------



## Maggs

You're only 9dpo...when is af due? I used an ic this morning but bfn. AF not due till Tuesday though and my temp did go up again this morning. Time will tell if it stays up over the next couple of days.


----------



## x-ginge-x

AF is due tuesday, if i conform to my usual 12day LP


----------



## CoralInGold

Bfn for me today :-( 10dpo, AF due anytime between tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not out till the witch arrives though maybe late implanter!! x


----------



## CoralInGold

Heres hoping!


----------



## Maggs

Hopefully we'll all get good news this weekend :hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:dust: clutching at straws but say my levels are 2 and i did indeed implant 4 days ago my levels would only be 4 now, so then they would be 8 in another day then 16 so at least until the day my af is actually due!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Any updates ladies? Got faint lines today but they wont photograph :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ooo looking good then ginge xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got not pregnant on tesco digital as well :( boo
:cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Digis are crap this early hun xxx


----------



## TTTTina

Today was my first day using preseed. Here's to hoping it helps!!


----------



## Maggs

Used superdrug test yesterday, bfn. But temps still up. Due af Tues, maybe Wed.


----------



## x-ginge-x

My temps are dropping so I think I'm out


----------



## CarlyP

Hello can I join please? 

I am CD12 today, hoping October is our month! I am irregular so just relying on temps to show me when I ovulate and getting as much 'together' time as possible, OH is going away on Wednesday for a week though so really hoping my eggs hurry up sooner rather then later!

Good luck to you all :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Welcome carly, new ladies are always welcome :D our cycles are all over so we just go with the flow here :D


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you.

I'm sorry your temps are dropping :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

It happens basically every month with me having pcos so its just waiting for her to show now, due tuesday :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tests I have just taken, lower one had a blemish on the test line area :growlmad: so I took another! :haha:


----------



## CoralInGold

Seeing something on the bottom ginge!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah it was like a spot on the test which created a rather convincing line! Hopefully my 10miu arrive tomorrow, but if they come tuesday ill be 13dpo, obviously if af doesnt arrive


----------



## CarlyP

I don't know much about pcos, do you have anything to help you from your GP or are you just left to it?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have the option of medication but the side effects terrify me!! So I would rather go it alone! the tests have dried with some convincing lines on though!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Cervix check = very high and very very soft! These are the lines!



Have edited and marked where i see lines :wacko: think these are evaps though, surely at 11dpo i would have a better line?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Depends on when u implanted hun, some women don't get lines until after missed af, i see the lines xxx


----------



## CarlyP

Also see the lines, I agree it can take 3-5 days to show up after implantation, keep testing!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So I tested again, :dohh:




Please tell me you see that? :blush:


----------



## Maggs

I see a line on the first one. Did your temp go back up today? Mine is heading for the coverline so onto next cycle :(


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry I can't see anything but I have rubbish line eye!

How was your temps this morning?


----------



## CoralInGold

I can still see something faint Ginge. Good luck!

Well tested :bfn: today at 13dpo, due on tomorrow & as we speak I feel crampy like she is about to arrive :-( I think it'll be onto cycle number 5 for us

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

No my temps went down again :( not much but I am .01 above the coverline and i think AF is on her way :(


----------



## CoralInGold

:hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs:


----------



## Maggs

Ginge & Coral... I'm in the same boat, AF should be here tomorrow. Not sure what else we could do better.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Then we are all in this together!! On to another month!!


----------



## Maggs

^^I thought the same, just didn't want it to sound depressing to anyone else :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

10miu = BFN CP = hsm but PINK cm, shes a coming, be here this evening or tomorrow i think! so 12 day LP again


----------



## Maggs

Are you on board for next month or are you still taking a ttc break?


----------



## x-ginge-x

On board, wrote 3 A4 pages to my husband last night and has read them all and we had a chat and he wants to try properly without being an ass halfway through the month!


----------



## CoralInGold

I've always had a good feeling about November, so maybe its meant to be if she does arrive.


----------



## CoralInGold

How long has everyone been TTC now out of interest?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not really been very good with contraception since he was born but officially about 3 months


----------



## Maggs

^^Ditto. We've not used birth control but just temp'd and avoided my fertile window so far. A couple of oopsies over the last couple of years but no pregnancy. We decided in July to try but it was half hearted as by the time we'd discussed, I was about to ovulate so we only had one shot in July. Then Aug and Sept properly. If we conceive sometime in the next 3 cycles, there will be less than 4 years began ds and the new baby. I try not to dwell on that fact though. Really wanted a closer age gap.


----------



## CarlyP

I have been off BC for 2 years, this is our 5th cycle TTC. 

Have you tried B6 for LP Ginge?


----------



## TTTTina

CoralInGold said:


> How long has everyone been TTC now out of interest?

This is our 4th cycle ttc


----------



## x-ginge-x

No never taken anything for LP as it varies month to month this month was 11 days, i am not too concerned just yet :witch: arrived as per this evening knew she was coming Ouch!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have re prettied my nails to make me feel better, however although disappointed that she got me this month i am not surprised, bd 4 days before O wasn't good enough and me and the husband had a fall out around ovulation! but I have had an 11 day LP this month and a 27 day cycle which is better than the 35s I was having with late O (or no O according to FF in one case but I got a positive test :wacko: ) Will try properly this month and see how we go, I have been temping a few months now too, impressed I haven't missed a day for 3 months ha!

Out of curiosity how do you take B6 all cycle just certain days??


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry she got you :hugs:

I take it all month, I have a LP of 14 days, it never changes.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Came off bc in june, still waiting for af xx


----------



## CarlyP

xxmyheartxx said:


> Came off bc in june, still waiting for af xx

Is that common with the BC you were on?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

CarlyP said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Came off bc in june, still waiting for af xx
> 
> Is that common with the BC you were on?Click to expand...

I was on cerazette as was breastfeeding and before that, i had 3 shots of depo last year, so ive no idea when anything will start, also got pcso as well xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have a poorly toddler this morning, doctors booked, looks like we have an ear infection poor mite wont stop crying and pulling his ear, sigh.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aw bless hun, how did you get on xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Def ear infection, AF is painful today, a normal CD2, I have been directed to use soy isoflavones, you take them like clomid at the beginning of the month so tempted to try those!! Available in tesco it seems!! Little man is dosed up on medicines and in bed :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope little mans better soon, i dont know much about soy isoflavones? Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Apparently they work like clomid but without the side effects as they are a natural product :)


----------



## Maggs

Which is what exactly as I know nothing of clomid either. 

Ticker says out all...Not expecting muck the next 2 cycles either as ff has already charted out predicted O days that fall right before and during my weekends I work and am away plus SS is here so no privacy. Sigh!


----------



## CarlyP

I researched quite a lot about soy iso, I keep talking myself out of taking them as there are so many conflicting stories, some say they link to cancer, some don't, some say they link to miscarriage, some don't, I would do a bit of research first before you start them.

Who advised you to try them?


----------



## x-ginge-x

A friend of mine who has been ttc for 10 years and is about 10 weeks pregnant with a surprise BFP ( they thought they would only conceive with ivf she lost a little boy at 22 weeks :( ) Im leaning more towards B6 - safer and cheaper!


----------



## CoralInGold

Hope little man's better soon, ear infections are awful for them :-(

So sorry she got you Maggs :hugs:

I'm pretty sure I was out as :bfn: yesterday at 14dpo, but this morning I went to watch Brooke in her school harvest play & a wave of nausea hit me & hasn't gone away. I'm either coming down with a bug or :spermy: made it...

I'm currently 1 day late but I'm not keeping my hopes too high as this has happened before.

Only time will tell...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Are you testing today coral? Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

OOoh FX coral when are you testing?


----------



## CoralInGold

I went to pick some up today in Asda & they had ran out, I took it as a sign to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ur stronger thank i would be ha xxx


----------



## CarlyP

I would've caved by now and gone to another store :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

I'm pretty sure I am 2DPO today, if my temps stay up tomorrow then I think I'll get my cross hairs. Hope so as DH is away until next Friday so no chance of BD until then which would be too late.


----------



## CoralInGold

:haha: I was tempted, but I've been testing since 9dpo & can't bare to look at another possible :bfn:


----------



## CarlyP

I know that feeling :hugs: do you have many symptoms?


----------



## x-ginge-x

My body is weird, my bleeding has gone awol....TMI husband was badgering for sex so I went to remove my tampon, just a tiny amount of brown blood on the end, this should be CD3 my temp dropped before AF arrived too, stupid body, no way I could be pregnant with my temp diving!!


----------



## CoralInGold

CarlyP said:


> I know that feeling :hugs: do you have many symptoms?

Aside from the nausea, I'm weeing lots, but that's it really. Mild cramps as we speak.


----------



## CarlyP

Are your temps still low Ginge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah still low, went up slightly this morning but not by much!


----------



## CoralInGold

Well, I tested...


----------



## CarlyP

Could you look at my chart please, when do you think I will get cross hairs, the 13th or 14th? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/41232a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## CarlyP

CoralInGold said:


> Well, I tested...
> 
> View attachment 811749

I am rubbish at looking for lines lol, I can't see anything. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I see something on that test? Faint but I see it xx Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

And carly I would say 14th for CH x


----------



## CarlyP

x-ginge-x said:


> And carly I would say 14th for CH x

Is that because of last recorded EW?

Guess I'm 2DPO then, officially in the TWW!


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm 16dpo & 2 days late, I either implanted late or its another long cycle. The waiting game is awful :-(


----------



## CoralInGold

Just a little edit...


----------



## x-ginge-x

I see it for deffo in that edit! and carly, i think14 as thats where you got a steep jump in temps :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That edit is so clear hun, have u tested again xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Will test again tomorrow. Have some major cramps going on right now though.


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## CoralInGold

Oh how annoying!! My camera on my phone has a mind of its own & sometimes decides not to work. I tested with an IC with FMU & there was the faintest line there, & I can't even show you guys to see what you think! :brat:


----------



## CoralInGold

I also have a lot of CM.


----------



## Maggs

And you're still a few days late? Maybe you O'd later than you thought?

I'm having the shortest period every. One day of light, one day of spotting and today so far just the faintest of spotting. Very odd for me, maybe just my age.


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm 3 days late now. I don't track but I'm pretty sure I O'd on the 30th as had all the symptoms. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Maggs

Do you temp or were you just using opk's?


----------



## CoralInGold

I dont use anything. OH & I have quite a healthy sex life :blush: so we tend to cover as much as possible. Plus I don't want to stress myself out with charting & tracking. I've been a whole week late before, 2nd cycle I think, so my hopes arnt too high.


----------



## CarlyP

Coarl - Maybe something pushed your O day a bit further back, so would explain the late BFP.


----------



## CoralInGold

Hoping so! Feeling nauseas right now, & weeing so much!


----------



## TTTTina

Fx'd for you coral!!


----------



## babifever

I decided to bbt this month to determine if I'm even ovulating. Any advice? Orally, vaginally?


----------



## babybagushski

Took my blood test today have to wait 24 hours ahhh this is going to be the longest 24 hours of my life lol. Im 12dpo and bfns starting at 9dpo. After talking to my dr she said i could hv implanted late or even o`d late which would explain my bfns on hpt so she suggested the blood test as it is a lot more sensitive then the hpts ... fx baby dust to all


----------



## x-ginge-x

I temp orally as its easiest when im half asleep on a morning, if you are a known mouth breather then temp vaginally, personally I have always temped orally and it has been fine for me! and good luck baby. Nothing to report here really, AF was light and odd when I am typically heavy, haven't used any sanitary protection for the last 2 days! Did a HPT but was negative as I knew it would be!


----------



## CoralInGold

Ok guys bare with me, as you know my camera has decided to stop working & I can only use my front camera which doesn't focus as well, so I've edited them so you can see. Also on my phone so sorry for the photo overload! :blush:


----------



## CoralInGold




----------



## CoralInGold




----------



## CoralInGold




----------



## x-ginge-x

I see something on the standard colour ones but black and white is blurry xx


----------



## CoralInGold

They should be darker by now if I was. 4 days late now. Oooh I wish AF Would stop playing games!


----------



## CoralInGold

Well, she answered me & has arrived.


----------



## CoralInGold

.


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry Coral :hugs:


----------



## babybagushski

Sorry coral! Theres always next month hun, keep on trying! Lots and lots of baby dust to you coral and fx that this cycle brings u a bfp

Im still waiting on my blood work to come back arghhh cd29 dpo 14 no af and no signs of af but possible signs of preg, however i dont want to be a symptom spotter bc i want this preg so badly it can all just be in my head, i hate the waiting game lol


----------



## CoralInGold

Thanks girls, & good luck babyb :dust:


----------



## CarlyP

CD 4 now, this TWW is going to drag!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry coral xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, I am impatiently waiting on news of a baby arrival, my cousin has been taken down to theatre as induction was making bubs heartbeat drop... waiting waiting waiting!! Nothing to report here, short AF though which was nice!


----------



## Endless_Faith

Hey Ladies!!! I am on first cycle of femara waiting to ovulate and would love to join you all!!


----------



## TTTTina

Sorry coral!!! Fxd for this cycle!!!! 

According to my phone apps I o'd yesterday or a couple days ago but other symptoms tell me today, so I'll say I'm in tww tomorrow.


----------



## TTTTina

Endless_Faith said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I am on first cycle of femara waiting to ovulate and would love to join you all!!

Welcome!!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Welcome Endless_Faith, baby was born last night via csection as his heart beat was dipping with contractions and hes 7lb2!


----------



## CarlyP

x-ginge-x said:


> Well, I am impatiently waiting on news of a baby arrival, my cousin has been taken down to theatre as induction was making bubs heartbeat drop... waiting waiting waiting!! Nothing to report here, short AF though which was nice!

Aw lovely :thumbup:



Endless_Faith said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I am on first cycle of femara waiting to ovulate and would love to join you all!!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## CarlyP

Well 5DPO today, had some major twinges on left side last night and right side this morning? 

Just went to the toilet (TMI) when wiping a glob of browny CM with blood streaks in!! Could that be implantation spotting? Seems early!


----------



## CoralInGold

Welcome Endless :wave:

Sounds promising Carly :dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed carly, nothing to report... going to start using OPKs around CD12 I think..as it was CD16 when ovulated last month, used to be my 'typical' ovulation day!


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you, everything I've read it seems too early :shrug: guess I'll know in a few days.


----------



## Maggs

Sounds pretty good Carly!

:hugs: Coral, I hope you'll feel a bit less stressed now. 

How's the baby today Ginge?

Welcome Endless_Faith!! Nice to have more to join us.


----------



## x-ginge-x

They are hoping to come home today. I can't go see him for about a week, my toddler has had suspected chicken pox and I have never had them, so have to see if i get them or not before I can go and see him! Darn it! Had some brown stringy CM yesterday, did a test but urine was dilute and no line, surely pregnancy isn't possible when my temps dropped and I bled for 3-4 days!


----------



## Maggs

I think it's pretty impossible to have temps drop and still be pregnant o or so I've read. Maybe just some post bd spotting?


----------



## CoralInGold

Maggs said:


> Sounds pretty good Carly!
> 
> :hugs: Coral, I hope you'll feel a bit less stressed now.
> 
> How's the baby today Ginge?
> 
> Welcome Endless_Faith!! Nice to have more to join us.

Yeah I do thanks, serves me right for obsessing :blush:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, they are home and settled, baby had to spend all day by the hospital window as slight jaundice but he has been allowed home, pretty sure it was random spotting, patiently waiting for ovulation now :) will start opk testing on CD12 expecting O on CD16, if no success this month or if my LP is 11 days I am going to grab some vitamin B and try that!


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> I temp orally as its easiest when im half asleep on a morning, if you are a known mouth breather then temp vaginally, personally I have always temped orally and it has been fine for me! and good luck baby. Nothing to report here really, AF was light and odd when I am typically heavy, haven't used any sanitary protection for the last 2 days! Did a HPT but was negative as I knew it would be!

should I have started temping at the beginning of cycle? So far cycle day 7 at two temperatures at 97.46 and 97.20. Same time taken.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Some ladies don't temp during af as the temps can be a bit erratic I think temping where you are is fine 
&#55356;&#57143;


----------



## Maggs

I'm going to start testing on cd10. I hope I'll ovulate earlier as my normal O day is a Friday my SS arrives for the weekend and he goes to bed late and we'll have no privacy. Grr!


----------



## x-ginge-x

That sucks maggs!! CD10 here going to start OPKs on CD12 I think, could even start CD13 I presume I will O on CD16!! Heres hoping I o on time!!


----------



## TTTTina

Got my fx'd for everyone! I feel the same as I did this tww as I did the last 3 cycles so I'm not feeling very confident this time.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Pma Tina - positive mental attitude :) I am keeping my hopes high as we are going to try properly this month CD 13, 14 and 15 skip 16 (o day) and do 17 or at the least 13, 15 and 17! I wasn't confident when I tried whilst charting my first month back in 2012 and bam :bfp:


----------



## TTTTina

I'm trying to be positive!!!!! I just feel sad when af shows or I see those bfns. Who knows maybe I'll get my bfp cuz im not feeling confident lol. I hope that schedule works and you catch that egg and get a dark bfp ginge!!!


----------



## Maggs

I always have a couple of pretty low days when I know AF is coming. Not very hopeful this month due to above reason. Just would like a bfp for Christmas!


----------



## CoralInGold

I've just realised were cycle #6 not 5. Half a year, scary when you think of it like that.


----------



## Maggs

Will you go see your Dr then are you under 35?


----------



## CoralInGold

Yeah, my doctor wont see me until a year, my daughter took 6 cycles so maybe this little one will be the same.


----------



## Maggs

I don't know what the hard and fast rules are for over 35's. I hope this cycle will be good luck for you then! I'll be ovulating next week, towards the end of it follows the norm. Going to start opk's tomorrow.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have been seeing :bfn:s since my son was born (nearly 2 years now) and before that it was 4 years, dont be disheartened they say it can take a healthy couple a year on average to conceive!


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm in my twenties so I guess they'll just leave us to it until a year Thanks girls xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

God I am sad counting down the days to opks, seen baby tyler today and hes so tiny! i have never had a real newborn as my son was a biiig baby!! broody or what!


----------



## Maggs

I find the wait to countdown to opk's is better than the tww at least! Starting today but know it'll be about a week before I ovulate yet.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im slightly excited, tmi but ive just wiped and i have some browny red blood. Hopefully means af should be on way yayyyyyyyy xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ha scrap that, its gone away :-( xxx


----------



## Maggs

Sorry, I forget... Why are you waiting on af arriving? Do you already know your bfn or are you waiting on a new cycle to start meds?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still waiting for af since june hun, have got a scan next week as whinged like mad at gp xxx

Just being to loo again and its back!


----------



## babifever

Good morning ladies, I have a question. Based on my chart. If I go up again tomorrow morning, will I have been in ovulation, is it possible this early, please check out chart for me: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## babifever

I have know ideal how to make my ff accessible? Anywho my chart is as followed: 97.46, 97.24, 97.09, 97.14, 97.20 all around 5:55am.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I don't know about temping babifever, hopefully ginge will be on later, as shes very clued up


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies, I temp in Celsius so that is foreign to me, however to share your chart go to your dashboard and look for the sharing tab and then click get code, should end in something like 2888cb :) once you have that you can paste it here for us to click and see, if you would like to put it in your signature there will be options for that and i choose thumbnail as it then shows a mini pic of your chart :) hope thats helped

did an opk at about 6pm and was negative as i would suspect ovulation expected in a few days, got most of my christmas shopping done and feel great overall, myheart sounds good hope it really is AF!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab for Christmas shopping ive done some, but need to get my bum into gear and finish it, af has definitely arrived xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Yay! Happy baby making! :dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wahoo for AF arriving!! thats a good sign, do you have a thermometer to monitor this month? may well be worth grabbing one and temping :D


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have one, when shall i start temping? Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I temp all the way through my cycle but some ladies choose to temp after bleeding stops entirely your choice :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I have not been here in forever....went for an ultrasound at ten weeks but the baby measured six and there was no heartbeat. I have an appointment Wednesday for a recheck basically to make sure it's still truly not alive and then I have my choice between medical management of miscarriage or a D & C. This is so unfair.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mrsgoodhart said:


> I have not been here in forever....went for an ultrasound at ten weeks but the baby measured six and there was no heartbeat. I have an appointment Wednesday for a recheck basically to make sure it's still truly not alive and then I have my choice between medical management of miscarriage or a D & C. This is so unfair.

Im so so sorry huni, sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh no, I am so sorry hun I hope they are wrong and there is a heartbeat on the scan for you x crossing everything other than my legs ;) xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

So sorry MrsGoodHart :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## babifever

Mrsgoodhart said:


> I have not been here in forever....went for an ultrasound at ten weeks but the baby measured six and there was no heartbeat. I have an appointment Wednesday for a recheck basically to make sure it's still truly not alive and then I have my choice between medical management of miscarriage or a D & C. This is so unfair.

so sorry luv. High hopes for you and yours


----------



## babifever

Ginge can you look at my chart and tell me if you think I o'd already


----------



## TTTTina

I'm so sorry Mrsgoodhart. Prayers to you!


----------



## x-ginge-x

from what i see babi you have not ovulated yet, but looking at those temperatures it appears that you are in the group of ladies whose temps remain high during AF and they drop off towards the end :) keep temping and checking CM I think so may ovulate around CD16 :)


----------



## CarlyP

Mrsgoodhart said:


> I have not been here in forever....went for an ultrasound at ten weeks but the baby measured six and there was no heartbeat. I have an appointment Wednesday for a recheck basically to make sure it's still truly not alive and then I have my choice between medical management of miscarriage or a D & C. This is so unfair.

:hugs: I am so sorry xx


----------



## Maggs

I'm so sorry to hear that Mrs Goodhart :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning all, hoping MrsGoodHart updates us all with good news soon! Hoping me and hubby :sex: tonight we missed yesterday as he came home and went to bed :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope you get to bd tonight hun xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Top is 11am yesterday
2nd is 4pm
Bottom two are 12 today close but not quite!
Going to test again at 2.30 as we are close :happydance:


----------



## Maggs

I'm close too. Going to test again this afternoon. I was supposed to have a pap test this morning but we bd last night so I had to cancel :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Think my positive will be tomorrow!! Fingers crossed got my bd though hehe


----------



## CoralInGold

CD11 over here. Stabbing pains in my right ovary (my best one :haha:) think I'm gearing up to ovulate. 

OH & I are full of a rotten cold, as much as we want to were just not in the mood to BD. It really is one evil cold. Our chances might be pretty slim this cycle :-(


----------



## Maggs

Just do a Monica and rub vicks on your chest ;)

Think I'll get my positive later today! Fantastic timing too as if you remember me saying if I O the same day I had been the last couple of months, we'd be screwed because SS would be here and we'd have no privacy! Also my cervix is really high and I'm having loads of cm. Definitely a high sex drive too :haha: Much better than the last couple of months.


----------



## CoralInGold

Haha Maggs, that made me laugh.


----------



## x-ginge-x

11am test as near as damned will be pos at 2.30 I reckon!

And yay maggs!


----------



## Maggs

Looking good ginge! I'll test again this afternoon and early evening. Last month I got my positive at 8pm.


----------



## x-ginge-x

once i get my pos i was going to stop testing this time glad i only started on CD12 though less tests wasted and pretty sure i have had ovulation pains on my right hand side!!


----------



## Maggs

I probably could in theory not bother testing anymore this week as I only have tonight, tomorrow and Thurs to dtd anyway as SS is here Fri and Sat nights. So I'll try to get the next 3 days in regardless and hopefully I'll O before Fri!


----------



## x-ginge-x

i would test up until friday and keep bding as even if you bd friday morning you should be covered if you o on saturday :)


----------



## Maggs

No chance of a Fri morning session. Jack is up as early as 6 some days and DH leaves for work at 7.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Darn!! That sucks, maybe try and sneak it in while SS is there, quiet quickie or something lol


----------



## Maggs

No not possible. I work till 10 every night and he stays up till 10:30 at least. Plus our headboards are just on the other wall from each other.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bother. I have just done OPK and its lighter than this mornings, going to record this mornings as positive methinks! Will test again around 8pm to make sure, wonder if last nights would have been a positive?!


----------



## Maggs

Funny mine was the same. Maybe more diluted. Going to stop testing and just try to get bd in every evening and see how we get on.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have recorded todays as positive, although yesterday and this morning were both similar so i think yesterdays would have positive at 8pm ish, either way temp will confirm :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Short surge! I hope I get a temp rise tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## babifever

Ewcm today and temp raise here


----------



## Maggs

I'm wondering if I didn't have a short surge too and missed it. My opk's are all over the place. Dark ish in the mornings then practically non existent in the afternoons. Been having loads of fertile cm for several days now. Slight temp up this morning. Dtd last night but was exhausted and wasn't really in the mood for it. Then slept like shit and was awake early with Jack. Going to be a long ass day!


----------



## Maggs

Scratch that...just got my positive this morning.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Awesome Maggs! That's great and my temps jumped so I think I ovulated on time pretty sure I missed my dark opks would have been in the evening I reckon! Fingers crossed! Got to resist testing early and reading too much into temps!


----------



## CoralInGold

CD12 - sore boobies. Ouchie.


----------



## Maggs

So I'm getting my positive opk today. Got one this morning and again just now. Almost positive I'll O on Fri which is cd17. Same as last few months. Have bd cd12, 14 and considering skipping tonight and again cd16(tmr). Last couple of months we went all out and bd everyday which was not fun. Do you think I'm safe to leave it tonight?


----------



## x-ginge-x

i have done every other in lead up to o this time i wanted the three days before but it didnt happen!! :) if you are comfortable skipping a day the go for it :)


----------



## babifever

Does FF wait until the end of the cycle to add the red lines, or as soon as o is detected?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Usually when it detects O typically 3 days of a sustained temp rise :) should get mine on cd19 or cd20 i think


----------



## babifever

Oh ok, are you feeling positive this cycle?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah feeling pretty positive this month, and hopeful trying to keep my spirits high :) and congratulations on the 1000th post!!


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah feeling pretty positive this month, and hopeful trying to keep my spirits high :) and congratulations on the 1000th post!!

ha,ha where do you see 1000th post?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

1000 posts wow, started temping today, wasnt going to use ov tests but ordered them ooppss, if no luck this cycle will have a couple of months off as dd2 starts school in sep and dont want to be worrying about labour and want for her to be settled xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

the post number is in the top right corner of your post :) cervix was still high soft and open last night, bd'd just in case :) temp was odd this morning, was quite low, then i realised my mouth was dry and i must have had my mouth open 
, took again 3 hours later and was a nice rise again!!


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> the post number is in the top right corner of your post :) cervix was still high soft and open last night, bd'd just in case :) temp was odd this morning, was quite low, then i realised my mouth was dry and i must have had my mouth open
> , took again 3 hours later and was a nice rise again!!

I thought we are supposed to go with first temp


----------



## x-ginge-x

I went back to sleep, my sleep was unsettled last night was awake before I took my temp the first time slept for another 3 hours of proper sleep and took it after that :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I might start peeing on ov tests for something to do ha!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Scratch that last one just got a mega pos opk so readjusted all temps :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have fun ginge xx


----------



## babifever

Oh okay, I was about to go back and use mt highest temp lol


----------



## Maggs

I got my big temp rise this morning. I'd say I O'd at some point between Wed evening and Thurs afternoon because that's when I had pain. I had positive opk's on Wed and Thurs. My temp yesterday was a bit off. I took it when Jack woke me but that was an hour earlier than usual. Then I was out of bed twice with him and when I took it at the usual time, it was higher. Just logged the first temp though. In 2ww now, should be 1dpo but could be 2dpo if I O'd late Wed evening.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well OPK still positive today an no temp rise just yet !! waiting waiting and no opk left now!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning going to keep BDing until I get the rise!! Looks like im in for the long haul this month sigh.


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning going to keep BDing until I get the rise!! Looks like im in for the long haul this month sigh.

sounds good, same over here. This is also cycle 3, hopefully its the charm.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sigh. No rise again this morning, and no opks left to test with, oh well just keep temping and hoping and bding!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry ginge, hopefully tomorrow temp will rise xxx


----------



## babifever

Yeah ginge keep bd. I hope you get your rise.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like I got my rise at last!! CD20 though I mean WTF!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ordered more ics fingers crossed for this month! How is everyone else doing seems to have gone quiet, anyone else care to join us?


----------



## babifever

What are some things to look for on my chart after confirmed ovulation?


----------



## x-ginge-x

When I tested with my son it was only because a friend from bnb had sent me 30 tests and I didnt know, i had zero symptoms, was VERY surprised to see the faintest :bfp: ever so I would say anything that isn't 'normal' for you! 

Slight temp drop this morning, hoping it stays high!


----------



## Maggs

I'm still here. Been stalking over the weekend but I worked till 10 every night so I never can post. Got my cross hairs when I expected to but no news and nothing to report. 

Babi...With Jack, my chart was very unlike any others I had. I had a temp drop between 5 and 8dpo then my temp just gradually creeped higher everyday. Every chart, every pregnancy is different though so you really can't tell until you get a positive hpt.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im still here, waiting to ovulate, started temping last week, i think im getting the hang of doing it, but my ds is so unsettled at night i dont know if temps are very accurate xxx


----------



## Maggs

Mine are always slightly off to because Jack gets up to pee between 5 and 6am.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats good then xxx


----------



## babifever

I went down slightly today


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have been getting baby snuggles today :) my cousins baby is too gorgeous! x Feeling positive this month is our month :)


----------



## CoralInGold

Still here :wave: 

Nothing to report really. I'm currently 3dpo. Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## TTTTina

Still here. Day 3 of af. Been feeling a but depressed lately, withdrawing from things. Trying to get out of this funk


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning Ladies, got my crosshairs! Woo, so i'm 3dpo now!! Crossing everything that this is out month, if it is babys due date my LMP would be the day before our wedding anniversary!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Would be a fab anniversary present ginge, when will you start testing? Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hoping to hold off to 9 dpo but it likely wont happen lol


----------



## Maggs

There's a few of us quite close in our cycles. Going to be a lot of poas this time next week!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

sure is and i got nearly 50 tests to play with!! 30 arrived this morning!! hehe


----------



## babifever

Maggs said:


> There's a few of us quite close in our cycles. Going to be a lot of poas this time next week!!

I'm considering to test on the 14th!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Chances are I will be testing from about 6dpo LOL im useless at holding on!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to seeing lots of tests! Xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

They say females that are close e.g talk every day, cycles are pretty much in sync! 

I have sore boobs & lots of cm today. 4dpo. Will start testing at 10dpo.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Is my chart looking ok? I dont get why the circles are different? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-04-14-30-09.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x-ginge-x

The circles are different because you recorded your temperature at a different time, you have a 'default' temp, mine is 7.30 and shows as a solid dot temperatures taken at a different time show as an open circle. x 

symptom i have is a different smell from below, not a terrible smell like infection or anything just a weird one lol hmmm...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks ginge, ooo like a sweet smell? Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah it does smell kinda sweet!


----------



## Maggs

That's odd ginge! 

Still nothing to report. Getting to the difficult part of the 2ww. Slightly too early to test, but possibly pregnant and just not able to get a positive.


----------



## x-ginge-x

NOT having a good start to the morning!! Smashed a 4pint milk carton over the kitchen floor! 

Although checked my emails last night and had an email for clearblue, shes sent me the consent form! Woop!


----------



## Maggs

Feck that's crappy! What's this clearblue thing? 

I'm not having a good start either. Hardly slept then Jack woke at 6 when DH had to get up early for work. Wouldn't be so bad if I didn't work till 10 tonight!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I had another bad night with ds again, bless him.. Im intrigued also about clearblue?
Maggs when will you test? Xx


----------



## Maggs

Usually I say I'll hold off till cd12, but I usually cave and test on cd10 which is Sunday. It's pointless to test any earlier than that because my LP is at least 14 days so I'll never get a positive at say 8 or 9dpo.


----------



## Maggs

Oh and still nothing to report except I'm eating loads but that's standard for me pre-AF.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Clearblue are running trials in the uk, stick it in google and fill in the details :D definitely worth it!


----------



## Maggs

x-ginge-x said:


> Clearblue are running trials in the uk, stick it in google and fill in the details :D definitely worth it!

Is it for their opk or hpt?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Opks I believe ! 
Couple of symptoms to list for fun
Gas
Mild af type cramps
Tmi constipation
Snotty/stuffy nose


----------



## Maggs

Just looked into it and says about keeping stuff in the fridge. No thanks. DH would think my ttc would be a bit overboard of I did that.


----------



## CoralInGold

6dpo today & have a dodgy tummy, tmi but lots of wind too.


----------



## Maggs

Lol never anything tmi in here. 

I'm 7dpo and still nothing. Crabby and hungry...All normal pms for me.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got :bfn: today but of course I have 50 tests so who cares hehe


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm itching to test!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would be testing already coral, and ginge youve got plenty to use, good luck!
My ov test was dark yesterday but its now super faint, i was excited yesterday which i feel stupid for as i thought it might actually be a normal cycle xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

might still be normal myheart, you may have just missed your surge? then again i had a suspected pos on 16 and then a mega on on 18 and 19, keep testing and remember temps dont lie :D x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

God I feel drained, slept brilliantly too, and I couldn't eat my tea :(


----------



## Maggs

I'm tired today too. Twice a nearly nodded on the couch this afternoon and that's rare for me.


----------



## Maggs

So I tested today, bfn of course but I'm having some odd pinching and cramping pains plus I am starving constantly! AF still not due for another week so I have a long wait!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh I tested too but I saw a line!! Hubby doesnt see it though will upload a pic!! 

One second!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Same test..


----------



## Maggs

I might see something in the first pic. You're still super early though.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Something is catching my eye ginge and maggs falling asleep was why i tested.with ds, never ever fall asleep during the day and was and got bfp!
Good luck to whos testing xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed for us all!! I am going to hold my wee a few hours and test again, not like I am short of cheapies!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Any idea why i could be spotting? 
Looking forward to ur next test xxz


----------



## x-ginge-x

have you bd'd recently could be irritated cervix, or ovulation spotting? who knows x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have bd every other night since last friday. Never had it before xxx
How long til next test xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tomorrow morning, I have testing again this afternoon but cant see properly/really faint or line eye, test with FMU tomorrow will be 7dpo so got ages yet, though I have been accepted for CB so not all bad if not preg, though I kinda would like to send them back lol


----------



## CoralInGold

7dpo today & craving carbs & salt big time!! I want salt & lots of it. Mmm salty chips....


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to ur next test ginge, when u testing coral?xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

:shock: we have been moved to groups it seems lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know lol, we post alot haha xxx


----------



## Maggs

:haha: I'm craving salty stuff too. Would love a big pizza or some tex mex!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well going to test with FMU see what temp does in the AM too


----------



## Maggs

I've just had a massive temp drop. Never had this before. Could be because I was sleeping with my mouth open. Defo too early for AF. Fingers crossed it goes up again tomorrow!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Waiting for tests ladies!!
Thought my spotting had stopped and now it's started up again xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

7dpo FMU don't see much yet :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Plenty of time hun, ur chart looks good (i think) xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I think my chart is good wonder if implantation was yesterday?? If I'm pregnant


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm I see something...


----------



## Maggs

No bleeding or spotting yet. Don't feel like AF is coming. Hopefully my temp goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see something ginge as well,
Maggs hope ur temp goes up as well,
I feel like af is coming, feel really crampy and still bleeding, so confused xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Tested today at 8dpo :bfn:

Still craving salt & carbs like crazy!! Cheesy pasta for dinner, nom nom. I think this 2WW is going to make me gain 6 pounds. Although hopefully I'll get a :bfp: then I won't mind gaining a bit more timber for the next 9 months 

TMI but I'm having really frequent bowel movements, like 3 times a day, sometimes four! It's not like me at all but I'm guessing it could be to do with me stuffing my face recently? :blush:

Apart from that, no other symptoms, the odd cramp from time to time xx


----------



## Maggs

I'm having more pinching feelings and feeling bloated and heavy today.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sigh. We were supposed to be going to a fireworks display tonight but my toddler has just vommed everywhere, all over the stairs carpet :( Now my panic button is active and I am petrified its a bug :( ( I am an emetophobic) Really praying its something his eaten and that if it is a bug it bypasses me :sick: [-o&lt;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hows ds ginge?
When.is everyone testing? My ov tests have gone darker today but still spotting xx


----------



## Maggs

I'm at work till 10 am tomorrow morning but going to try to test when I get up. Temp spiked back up, might be headed triphasic?? I looked back and the cycle I was pregnant with ds was triphasic too. Appetite gone down but having lots of pinching/stabbing kinds of pain. 

Hope your ds is better today ginge!


----------



## x-ginge-x

He seems better, we gave him water/juice and he hasn't vommed since. I have come out in a rash of some sort wondering if it's chicken pox as I haven't had them


----------



## x-ginge-x

Single test is fmu and other two are about half an hour ago...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im sure i can see something on the bottom tests,whats it like irl?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Faint but we also see lines :) Crossing everything they get darker...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well these are the same tests rewet with water


----------



## Maggs

Sorry I can't see anything but I'm on my small phone too. 

Can't wait to test tomorrow morning. I'm feeling quite gassy and bloated tonight.


----------



## CoralInGold

:bfn: at 10dpo :-(


----------



## Maggs

Bfn for me too. Going to test tomorrow with smu as fmu today was quite diluted.


----------



## CoralInGold

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Maggs

CoralInGold said:


> Fingers crossed for you xx

When is AF due for you?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bfn all round and massite temp drop this morning :( think I'm out xx


----------



## CoralInGold

I vary from 28-32 days so anytime between the 14th & the 18th. You?


----------



## CoralInGold

Sorry ginge :hugs:


----------



## Maggs

Sorry ginge! 

AF due Fri or Sat so still at least 4-5 days too early.


----------



## CoralInGold

Here's hoping xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry ginge :hugs: those tests looked good yesterday as well,
Maggs and coral fx for you both!
My spotting seems to have stopped and ov tests seems alot darker than yesterday, holding now to test at 2 xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think those lines were all in my head...or camera angle or something, will test again in the PM but looks like I need B6 if AF arrives tomorrow!


----------



## x-ginge-x

could it be an implantation dip? never had such a short lp before if its af coming?


----------



## Maggs

No idea hun, tomorrow you'll know whether your temp goes up or down. I had my dip at 9dpo.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed for us both then!! x Should get something by 12dpo, if we make it that far!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx for you both :hugs:


----------



## Maggs

x-ginge-x said:


> Fingers crossed for us both then!! x Should get something by 12dpo, if we make it that far!

I definitely will. LP is always 14-16 days for me. Just means a longer wait though!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:growlmad: just been snooping in the sticky at the top and someone has claimed the chart with my son is theirs, not impressed!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats not on ginge! Xxx


----------



## Maggs

Wtf??? You must have reported it did you. I don't see the person's original post anymore.


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ful-pregnancy-charts-compare-your-own-15.html see first post and then www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2888cb for mine...


----------



## x-ginge-x

This mornings tests... :wacko:


----------



## CoralInGold

I thought I was 11dpo today but looking back Im wondering whether it was the 2nd of Nov I O'd as I was very crampy. So I think I'm going to call it 9dpo.

& as you know my camera is still broke so still using my front camera. 

I whipped out the FRER. & here are my very blurry photos. So annoying I can't get a decent photo but I can see something IRL. 

P.s Ginge, I see something!


----------



## CoralInGold




----------



## x-ginge-x

Blurry or not I see that line!!! :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: yay


----------



## CoralInGold

No way!? I'm totally in denial! aaaah


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks it to me :D YAY!!


----------



## CoralInGold

Wow. I'm hoping it darkens in the next couple of days. My boobs are so sore!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see lines on both of your tests! So excited for you.both xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: I can't help myself! :dohh:


----------



## CoralInGold

Omg Ginge! I fully see them lines!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Im not sure about the temp increase as its very minimal, suppose its a waiting game!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see lines on them all especially the blue handled ic xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah im not so trusting on the ic, I received my clearblue goodies and it did state i could use the pregnancy tests supplied BEFORE beginning the trial, though i cant disclose what i am trialling i dont want to get told off!


----------



## Maggs

I didn't even take my temp this morning as I've got a rotten cold and I hardly slept plus breathed through my mouth when I did. Took an ic with SMU but not sure if there was a shadow there or just wishful thinking. Hopefully everyone's tests are darker tomorrow!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got a pic maggs? Let us look!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Think I may have a squinter! I am really struggling with nausea and praying it's not the possible bug my son had Saturday :(


----------



## Maggs

I never took one. Think it was just wishful thinking anyway. I'm feeling so rotten and tired that I can't tell if I'm having any 'symptoms' or not. 9:30 and in bed. Hope I sleep more than the 2.5 hrs I slept last night!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Im currently trying to control a panic attack until my husband gets come, all because I feel sick and I'm convinced its a bug my son had on saturday and im next


----------



## Maggs

Sip some ginger ale if you have some. Keeps the nausea at bay.


----------



## x-ginge-x

We don't have any I'm going to have to resort to pepto bismol soon :( :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sigh af has arrived and early too :( ouchy


----------



## Maggs

Oh dear! Nothing on my test either. Af due Saturday so hopefully it's too early, but at 13dpo, I'd have expected to see something by now!


----------



## CoralInGold

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

I think yesterday's was a false positive. As not seeing much today at 10dpo.


----------



## CoralInGold




----------



## CoralInGold




----------



## x-ginge-x

Well that is poo coral maybe your urine wasn't concentrated enough? 
I have been in bed all day my husband has had to take a day off work :( haven't been this poorly for ages


----------



## Maggs

Temp drop this morning. AF will be here tomorrow or Sat. Was really convinced this month with all the pains I was having that coincided with that nice dip at 9dpo. *sigh* Roll on cycle 5! Come on uterus...I'm not getting any younger here!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Dont worry maggs I will be right there with ya xxx I was convinced too but clearly not x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How are you feeling ginge? 
Sorry mags :hugs:
Still not had a positive ov test yet xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Feeling much better today thanks :) Not sure when to start ov testing, it says to begin on CD10 on the leaflet that comes with the advanced digis? Ovulation anytime really so may CD10 is a good start? See if it picks up my surges!


----------



## Maggs

Well blood tinged cm has started already. Hopefully I'll O earlier this month again. 

How are you today Coral? Any poas going on?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Boooo!! Oh well maggs near enough a normal LP for you then! Thats good? Right


----------



## Maggs

Yea my cycles vary from about 28-34 days. It's usually 30 days give or take a day for the most part now. I think I might pay for a couple of months membership at ff. I had one when I fell pregnant with Jack but obviously I didn't need it after that!


----------



## x-ginge-x

i dont see much of a difference between vip and not aside from the colored squares and dpo count


----------



## Maggs

I think it mostly compares your previous charts and symptoms. I don't think there's much else we can do. We're doing everything right, we're just not as young as we used to be!


----------



## x-ginge-x

The weather here is about my mood, wet, dark and rainy. But hey ho, onwards and upwards onto a new cycle, see how these clearblue advanced match up. I need to reread the instructions on them though!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So which tablets do I need just vitamin b? or is there a specific one I need?


----------



## Maggs

I know nothing about supplements, aside from folic acid. No help here!


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm ok, having AF type cramps as we speak. I have a feeling she is on her way through the weekend. Sigh. Haven't tested again. Waiting until I'm late, if I'm late anyway.


----------



## Maggs

:hugs: How old are you Coral? I think we're struggling because we're an older TTC couple. At least all 3 of us are on the same page!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Im 24, struggle with the PCOS and the extra weight that comes with it though :blush: im 15stone


----------



## Maggs

TTC is harder with pcos isn't it? I don't have it but I've heard it can make your cycles really unpredictable.


----------



## x-ginge-x

yes harder, cycle lengths vary dont always ovulate and ovulation not at the same time makes it difficult :(


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm 24. Im going to concentrate on loosing weight now instead of TTC. Atleast then I'll be fit & healthy if baby does decide to make an appearance & I think it'll help keep my mind off it. I'll still be coming on here to chat though


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im seeing how it goes, ive got pcos as well, even the drs are amazed how easy i concieved dd2 and ds, i need to loose a stone or 2 as well, taking ov tests daily is starting in grind on me, iykwim? Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

What happened to my chart with dashed lines? Another question the past 3 mornings i didnt take temp straight away as was up with ds first then read a book in bed with him, how much if a difference is that likely to make? Xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-14-07-43-16.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CoralInGold

AF arrived.


----------



## Maggs

:hugs: me too Coral. 

Heart..dotted lines are probably due to multiple patches of fertile cm you're recording. Your temp will vary slightly if you're getting up first but it wouldn't be that drastic as you're taking it not too long after.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry maggs and coral :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

My temperature changes quite alot just going for a wee (i have taken it before and after) usually a good .2 degrees in a matter of minutes! x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Right ok then, so i really need to take temp before get ds then xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Also ive just noticed it says im 4 dpo? How am i? Not had a positive ov test xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

it will change when you add more data into it mine does it x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ok right so this is a stupid question lol, could i of ov and missed it on ov tests? Or i haven't ov yet? Sorry for stupid question xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I dont think you have ovulated yet, your temperatures dont show it clearly anyway x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I didnt think i had, thanks ginge xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well..my af has gone walkabout, light for first day, second slightly heavier. today nada, bit of pink when i wipe, changed tampon before bed tiny something on tip, though was because of being laid down put fresh in this morning removed at 2pm again barely a mark on it, usually day 3 is heavy! wtf?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats random hun!
Im not getting excited yet as will wait til next test this afternoon, just taken this after 3 hour hold 2mu xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0079.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad i didnt get to excited :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0074.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mine did that then went dark a few days later xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

How do you have a temp in for tomorrow when its still saturday?! x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I really do not know as that is todays temp xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

It has corrected itself now, said it was sunday stupid ff my AF never did come back so it appears I have had a 2 day af with 2 days of spotting how odd


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's really strange,has that happened to you before? Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope never happened before took a few cheapies and I'm sure I see something faint but my temps are pre o so I'm dismissing them for now


----------



## Maggs

My cycles are mostly that now too ginge. In fact last month, I spotted for about a week and that was it. Nothing to report. Boring part of the cycle. We need some new members though!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well af has cleared off already and i know we do need more :( lonely just us x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Its a shame we cant invite people in! 
Nothing to report here, ran out of ov tests waiting on some more to be delivered and temp has gone really low today, have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

myheart your preo temps are my post O temps!!


----------



## Destinyk

Id love to join but im already 9 DPO!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Doesnt matter where you are in your cycle all are welcome :D x


----------



## Maggs

Welcome Destiny! 

Nothing new to report here, just waiting to O!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm only a day in front of you maggs!! I think I am going to take B6 after O to see if it will lengthen my LP I dont want to try before as it can delay O and CD20 is bad enough


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge cool thank you! :thumbup: 

Maggs thank you, waiting for O is worse than the TWW! I got lucky and Od early, hopefully you will too!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I can relate to the late O, very annoying last cycle I was CD21! This cycle was CD16 which was awesome


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah frustrating, taking B6 should be ok shouldn't it, I am debating whether to rescue my rottweiler from the toddler that is my son lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

x-ginge-x said:


> myheart your preo temps are my post O temps!!

Are my temps bad?? Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome destiny xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

nooo not bad mine are low, i think im secretly im a reptile lol


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge check this thread out
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html

Myheart thank you! And no your temps aren't bad she is just sayingg they are high which means your post o temps will be rockets! :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

So from what I read on said thread, I should really be taking them now not post ovulation? Oh what the heck imma start taking them now I ov late anyway what difference it make and I will have to start ovulation testing on CD10!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ha thank you, well i hope they hurry up and take off i want my egg!
Not peed on anything today was to lazt to go and buy ov tests.xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Welcome Destiny :wave:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

All is well still debating whether to take the B6 or not I dont want to O any later :(


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge do what you need to do girl!

Myheart keep the BDing up and you'll be fine!

Coral thank you!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge maybe try the progesterone cream like babyrose last cycle? You only use it after O


----------



## x-ginge-x

where do i get that from? can you just buy some?


----------



## Destinyk

I think you can just buy it ginge or maybe it's prescribed Im not sure but I have a feeling you can just buy it


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like its a prescription object from a bit of googling! Will see how this cycle goes and then maybe see doc as will have a few charts to show them!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sounds like a good idea ginge, no ov tests yet, ive being out this morning but they should of arrived today, kicking myself for not getting any from poundshop now xx


----------



## Maggs

I'm a few days away at least from starting the opks. Got a pap smear on Monday so poor dh will have to go without this weekend.


----------



## TTTTina

I have found my way back. Haha


----------



## x-ginge-x

:) Hi tina, where you been, everything been ok? x


----------



## Maggs

Hi Tina! Glad you found us again.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I am so tired of feeling ill, felt nauseated every day this week, tempted to request bloods for a beta hcg!! But with my low temps I am doubtfu1 l going to see if I O this month, going to start using the digital tests on CD11 I think


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi tina 
Im tempted to get digital ov tests, next cycle, but they are so expensive xx


----------



## Maggs

^^So am I but I think it'd be a waste of money as I usually O within the same 2 or 3 cycle days every month. 

Hope you feel better soon ginge!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im still waiting to ov, patiently waiting for postman to bring my tests as well xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope so too, and I haven't paid for the tests so I am not fussed, but I wouldn't buy them myself, wayyy expensive!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I forgot ur doing the trial, postman has just delivered yay, 5 mins after i peed!
Quick question, will ff determine when i o on temps alone? Xx


----------



## CoralInGold

CD6 over here :coffee:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx for this cycle coral :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I had to poas lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0121.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Destinyk

It appears I've lost my way here because I wasn't getting notifications? I caved and took tests yesterday and today here they are, hope everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see something on the top 2 tests hun xx


----------



## Destinyk

Myheart I saw the top easily so did OH the middle test I had to look really hard and the third is stark white lol. God I hope these get darker :( not testing again until Friday for my sanity


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx for you huni xx


----------



## TTTTina

Things have been okay. I've been feeling discouraged lately tho, so this month we didn't really try, or bd for that matter


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah hun it will auto detect just on temp although entering cm will help too xx doesnt have to be cervical position etc just the mucus xx its all i do though i do sometimes check my cervix when i remember, got my quota of poundland opks too today ready and waiting!! think will start using them a few days after depending on what the digi opks say x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun, my temp went up again today so have solid lines now, so does that mean i o then? Sorry for all the questions, so i dont need to use ov tests no more? 
How exciting for digi, when will you start testing xx


----------



## Maggs

Heart....It will depend if your temps stay up now. 

Tina, I hear you. We're feeling discouraged too. Jack was very quick but we're 4 years older now. I'd love to get my bfp in the next couple of cycles.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks maggs, its so confusing xx


----------



## TTTTina

Yeah my son wasn't planned and it happened within the first month of me and dh ever dtd, and i just thought/hoped it'd be just as quick to happen, or close to


----------



## CoralInGold

Hope your test gets darker Destiny, I think I see a little something. Any update?

I feel you Tina, im starting to loose faith unfortunately, sigh.

Having a bit of an odd day, currently CD7, Periods finished but I have cramps & sore boobs? I never get this after my period, usually just before.

I'm taking it as a good sign as anything out of the ordinary could mean something different for this cycle. Heres hoping.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am going to start testing on CD11 with the digis, but I also have cheapies for the afternoon as backup. hoping that this cycle tells me something!! still not taking the B6 as they are only 10mg, cant see them doing much but if i dont get my bfp will take them in the new year!


----------



## mummaof3want2

Hi i stalked this thread from your sig...
Id recommend taking b vitamins. I had chest pain that my doc gave me b vitamims to take to help clear it up and i was taking maca and vitex also. I was taking them for about 5 months. But the month i took the b vitamins i got my bfp.
Im also breastfeeding.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So ff still has me at 4 dpo today, even though temp went down but had a bad night with ds, tmi am really wet today so took ov test and its dark,not positive yet so will take another later, i will bd to make sure, could ff be wrong and i haven't o yet?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0160.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Maggs

Yes it can definitely be wrong. It depends on all combo of factors you put into it. I'd use opk's a couple of times a day for the next 3 or 4 days if you're still having fertile cm. Check your cervix as well if you're not squeamish.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Test at 10 mins, oh in a way i hope ff is out as only bd once, will test again later, ooo never checked cervix, will have a go lol, whats it supose to be like?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0161.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Maggs

High, soft and open when you're at the most fertile. But if you've never checked, it might be hard for you to distinguish how high is high, how soft is soft, etc.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank u hun, will have a go lol xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Is this positive yet x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0139.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0143.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks positive to me heart x I got open circle today x nothing much to report


----------



## Maggs

Yup that looks good! 

Just realized I forgot my thermometer at home and I'm on a*sleepover at work. Damn it! No temp tomorrow then.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks ladies, i did another one later in the evening, was dark but not positive, but ive had a huge temp drop this morning, 
Sorry you forget your thermometer maggs xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

morning all empty circle on digi yesterday and flashing smiley today!! wonder if i am goin to o reasonably early!! would be nice!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats good hun, lets hope so, im going to see how you get on with them, i might treat myself to digis next cycle. 
I think i got another positive ov test this morning xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

i sometimes get 2 days of pos opks, hoping that i dont get a flashing smiley for days on end though, standard opk barely has a second line!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Does flashing smile mean ur in ur fertile stage xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah flashing is high fertility and solid is peak x i currently have a newborn on loan overnight while his mummy gets the glossing done hehe


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How was your night hun? Xx


----------



## CoralInGold

How was it ginge? Did it put you off or make you even more broody? :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Poor mite has colic I think half 1 he settled and aside not knowing his cries it was fine! See more broody especially feeding on the dark haha got a solid smiley face?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aw bless him! Thats good then hun, so maybe your going to o early then xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think its a false peak, means will be displayed for 2 days, going to continue with the cheapies instead until the smiley face disappears, then continue testing once it isn't displayed anymore.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Morning, quick question about my chart, which temp do i need to be higher pre o? As my temp has gone up again today but im confusing (shock ha) as what it should be, thanks ladies :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-24-07-18-09.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Maggs

If it continues to climb tomorrow, you'll probably get crosshairs saying you ovulated on Saturday or Sunday. It doesn't have to be a certain temp, it just has to continue to be high and not drop again.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Righto, sorry im a pain, hope everyone has a good day today xxx


----------



## Maggs

Not a pain at all hun! If you're new to charting, it can be a bit confusing. I've been doing it for a few years now so have some experience.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It definitely is confusing but really clever as well! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Your temp has to remain high for at least 3 temperatures, once it does FF will give you cross hairs! No opk this morning, 48hours of solid smiley on screen!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So my temp needs to go up again tomorrow and stay up which will confirm i ovulated xx


----------



## Maggs

Yup thats right hun!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yayyyyy xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Normal OPK negative, and can't decide if I have EWCM or tmi yesterdays swimmers :lol: oh well going to record EWCM


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Temp didn't go up :-( obviously wasn't a pos ov test xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Now ive taken the pos test off ff, its now saying im 8 dpo???


----------



## CoralInGold

Hi ladies, I've started tracking. & today I pee'd on my first OPK! Lol I'm CD12, & guessing this is negative?


----------



## Maggs

Hm, not sure on that one Heart! Really, your chart has be baffled and I can't tell if you've ovulated and had a temp dip or haven't yet. Sorry!

AFM..I should be ovulating sometime between tomorrow and Saturday. I can already feel my body ramping up for it. Still negative opk's but I know it's on its way.


----------



## Maggs

Yes Coral that is negative, looks exactly like mine this morning. I'm going to start testing two or three times a day now as I know I'll be getting my surge in the next couple of days.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks maggs, it really is confusing! 
Good luck to you and coral this cycle xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Maggs are cycles are quite in sync. I can feel my body gearing up too.

When is the best time to test?


----------



## Maggs

My aim is usually 8am, 2pm and 7/8pm. I'll start that today as the last 3 months, I'm getting my positive opk on cd15.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening all darker opk today not used digi have to fool it into thinking new cycle going to try in the morning got a poorly toddler had to summon his daddy home from work as he was crying and screaming for him :(


----------



## Maggs

Oh bless him, is he better today? 

Not taken an opk yet today but usually get my positive tomorrow.


----------



## x-ginge-x

nope still screamy :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aw hun, hope hes better soon, i discarded todays temp as only slept for probably 3 hours last night,dd2 was poorly xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

as long as you slept for 3 hours before temping its a valid temp x taking the opk i did at 1 as + until proven otherwise as this evenings is faint again, going to test in the AM too


----------



## xxmyheartxx

No it was broken 3 hours through out the night prob 40 50 mins at a time, sooo tired today, good luck with the ov test ginge xx


----------



## Maggs

Got my positive opk this morning! Not sure how much bd will get done over the next 3 days though.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay maggs, good luck hun xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Still a negative OPK at CD14, starting to think I'm a late O'er & never realised! I'm glad I started tracking.


----------



## Maggs

I got mine today on cd15 so maybe you will too hun!


----------



## CoralInGold

Hope so!


----------



## x-ginge-x

mine today was positive off to test again right now :D brb in 5 minutes


----------



## x-ginge-x

negative now, so pos yesterday afternoon negative evening (dilute pee) post this afternoon and now negative hoping for temp rise tomorrow


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay ginge! Hopefully wont be long til a positive coral xx


----------



## Maggs

Good luck ginge! 

Heart...you're nearly at poas time!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I wish maggs, ff thought i had ov, and now doesnt ha, hope everyone has a good day, i need to order more ov tests again, good job there are cheap xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well my temp has risen, I hope it will be sustained, ovulation on CD16 yay, hopefully now I can start the vitamin B and :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab ginge, fx for this cycle for you xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Haven't tested yet as not at home but I do have some mean cramps going on & sharp pains in my left side. Hopefully I'll get my positive today at CD15.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope so coral! 
I feel down at the moment, a girl i know has just announced shes 12 weeks pregnant, im gutted, cant shake that silly feeling when all i want is my body to ovulate :-( xxx


----------



## CoralInGold

:hugs: :hugs: don't worry sweet, you'll shoot that eggy soon xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun :hugs: xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I know it's heartbeaking isn't it heart x I see so many people, I was shopping just now and there was a pregnant lady picking johnsons products for her unborn baby x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It is, and im so grateful for my babies but that urge i feel for wanting another is unreal xxx thanks ladies xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive got some horrid right hand side pain going on at the moment, plus tmi- some bits of stringy discharge,could be good signs or not with my body, plus ov test seems a bit darker today?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0077.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-ginge-x

fingers crossed had to discard my temp as not enough sleep hoping its up tomorrow and todays was because of my cold


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx ginge, hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:happydance:Yay
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0085.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CoralInGold

:happydance: :happydance:

I got mine 2 days ago too!


----------



## Maggs

I got mine Thurs and pretty sure I ovulated Fri as I had pains but they weren't in one ovary, but rather just cranky everywhere which is odd for me. Also had no cm at all which is also very odd. Had some in the days leading up but none on the day of. FF might struggle to give me crosshairs though as my sleep was beyond shit!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

2ww here we come xxx gl ladies xxx


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I'm back....CD2 now post D&C! Felt like the bleeding would never stop and then felt like it would never begin again.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Aww hun I am so sad for you :( Sorry it ended in such a way! x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: mrs goodhart xx


----------



## CoralInGold

:hugs: Mrs xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have taken the digital ovulation test results away as I think they were interfering with my crosshairs!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I didnt realise you was 4 dpo already hun, when r u testing? How u feeling? 
Ive just had another pos ov test and a huge blob of ewcm xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Was quite crampy today which was odd for me on 4dpo, but I don't have much hope for any month any more to be honest, figured if i don't hope it wont get dashed!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Could be a good sign hun, fx for you xxx


----------



## Maggs

Mrs, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs:

I've got my crosshairs but because of those off temps, it's given me an O date of Thurs even though I know it's Fri. So I'm actually only 4dpo.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed for us, I am going to try not to test unless my temps stay up past 12dpo


----------



## Maggs

I'm gonna to try to hold off till next Fri. AF is due on Sat.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well according to LP my AF could be due from this Monday as last month was 10day LP, had a temp dip below coverline today, already not feeling good about this cycle!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hi ladies, do you mind I join you? I saw the link on a post about how quiet b&b has been recently and seems like there's plenty of chat here!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mrsmac02 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind I join you? I saw the link on a post about how quiet b&b has been recently and seems like there's plenty of chat here!

Hi hun :flower:


----------



## Maggs

Mrsmac02 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind I join you? I saw the link on a post about how quiet b&b has been recently and seems like there's plenty of chat here!

Hi and welcome!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello Mrs Mac and welcome!! My temp has gone up this morning!! Had a cramp that was very unusual and would not go away, certainly made me squirm in bed!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats a good rise hun! 
My temp shot up today but I think its too high and ive got a sore throat and cold coming xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

yes that is a rather high temp there! mine was like that when i was poorly at the beginning of the month! x


----------



## Mrsmac02

Ooh that sounds promising! I don't think temping would work for me as I'm often up with DS at night. Am I right in thinking it affects temping if you get up before you take your temp? 

I'm still waiting on regular AF as my cycles are all over the place! Cd33 at the mo with no sign and lots of BFNs! X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have you come off bc or do you have long cycles?This is my first cycle temping, still haven't got a clue lol, im up lots in the night still with ds, but am giving it a go, but hopefully temp stays up though not that high lol, feeling abit better have had some paracetamol and soothers xxx


----------



## Maggs

You really need to have 3 straight hrs of sleep and taking it at the same time every morning before you get up to have the most accurate temps. I think there's info on fertility friend about night wakings and sleep disruptions when you're temping.


----------



## Mrsmac02

I just have irregular cycles xxmyheartxx I think PCOS as had it when I was younger but lost some weight and it helped. 

But AF has never been the same since DS and is anything from 29-42 days. I am hanging onto tonnes of weight from DS and I know this affects things, I dong even know if I ovulate at all some months!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am a pcos sufferer, definitely try temping!! Even if they are slightly out you should get some form of pattern!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry not posted anything until now but it's my little monsters 2nd birthday! Got a :bfn: of course this morning at 7dpo going to try and hold off till 9dpo now!


----------



## Maggs

Happy birthday to your little man ginge! 

Nothing to report here. Didn't even temp this morning as Jack was up from about 4:50 off and on so I barely got any sleep. He's just full of the cold.


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Welcome Mrs Mac :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Happy birthday little man ( sorry a day late) 
Still goto a sore throat but temp has come down, but still high, so am 3dpo! Not expecting a bfp this cycle tbh but I'm happy I ovd.xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Great news myheart, fingers crossed for you, tested again at 8dpo and pretty sure its a :bfn: again!


----------



## CoralInGold

Happy birthday to your little boy for yesterday Ginge xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

thanks coral hes spent most of the morning attacking the christmas tree! baubles are much interesting this year!


----------



## CoralInGold

Haha oh I remember those toddler days!


----------



## x-ginge-x

My naughty toddler has bitten two children at nursery today!! Hes never bitten anyone before! 

On a side note I may have a squinter that or line eye, probably the latter :haha:





different flashes...


----------



## Mrsmac02

Still no sign of AF. So fed up of irregular cycles!! Do you think it's ok to start taking agnus castus mid cycle?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Cant see why not MrsMac i started b6 10mg this cycle after ovulation as i didnt want to delay it !


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have you tested again ginge xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

The single one is most recent!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see the line hun! Whats it like irl? Excited xxx


----------



## Maggs

I think I just have line eye! When is af due?

Not tested yet, still far too early. In sick again!! Same time as last month, bang in the middle of my 2ww. I'm shattered! Jack is sick too. Not much sleep going on here unfortunately! :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maggs

Defo see that! Get a better test!!!


----------



## Maggs

Did you have any symptoms this 2ww?


----------



## x-ginge-x

none any different to my af symptoms, sore boobs, uterine cramps, only difference is on the day before the big rise, i had a persistent cramp in the morning which was painful and wouldnt let up, not satisfied until i get a proper line though, praying this one is real and not an evap


----------



## Maggs

Do you have a better test? When you testing again? I'm gonna in the morning with an ic. Only thing odd for me is practically no cm and the past 2 evenings, I've felt I really had to go pee but when I go, there's hardly any.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I tried a CB +/- and got bfn but they are 25 miu, really hoping its not just an evil evap sigh. praying for tomorrow


----------



## Maggs

Have you tested yet? I really hope it's not an evap for you!


----------



## Maggs

Just took an ic and think I can see the faintest of lines. Can't see it on the pic though. Should I wait till tomorrow to test or do a better one this afternoon. I have asda and superdrug tests.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I would use a superdrug and I'm out huge temp drop this morning :(


----------



## Maggs

Oh no I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh well, looks like another 10day LP too :/


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So sorry ginge. :hugs:
Good luck maggs, I would be testing today!
I tested today, just to make sure the tests work lol xxx


----------



## Maggs

Just got a faint bfp on my superdrug test! Pic in my journal!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Def a :bfp: hun congrats!!, get the feeling it will just be me left soon :cry:


----------



## Maggs

Not at all love :hugs:


----------



## Mrsmac02

Sorry she got you, I'll be right here with ya ginge! :hugs: 

AF arrived today on cd39. Have to say I'm pleased in an odd sorta way. I knew I was out this month and just wanted it over and done with. 

So, CD1 for me and back on the vitext agnus castus to get things more on an even footing. 

Next month ginge, I've got a good feeling :) xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Think its time the put the thermometer away and chalk stuff it on it all!


----------



## Mrsmac02

You know what they say - relax and have fun. Doesn't always work of course but it might be just what we need xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Maggs! 

Sorry Ginge :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

She hasn't arrived yet, no doubt she will be there in the morning!! Gutted!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations maggs x
Ginge all here for each other x


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oh ginge, so sorry you're feeling bummed :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

My temps gone back up :wacko: pretty sure its teasing me though :(


----------



## CoralInGold

Bfn for me at 11dpo, sigh, giving up


----------



## x-ginge-x

Know how you feel Coral, haven't even bothered testing, I am awaiting AF


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats a big jump ginge!
Hugs coral xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Certainly is heart, though I think its messing with me, pretty sure temp will drop again tomorrow, had pink CM this evening :(

EDIT: :witch: hath arrived! :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry ginge xxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh well, I am not temping this month, just going to use OPKs and hope for the best, taking time out from temping and the stress!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Sorry she got you ginge. I'm in CD4 now, PMA that December cycle is the one for us! 

I'm laid up with tonsillitis at the mo and haven't eaten in days, really hoping that won't knock things off course. 

Once I'm fit again I'm going to get back on the agnus castus because that really helped last time. And I'm just going to enjoy the festivities and hope that relaxing produces the goods lol xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry to hear your ill hun, get well soon, and during december I am not even going to TTC I dont think, dont want it ruining christmas!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry ur poorly hun, hope ur better soon.
My tests have still not arrived which is good, so I cant obsess over lines that are not there xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed for you myheart, if they arrive tomorrow 10dpo is a great day to test :)


----------



## CoralInGold

AF arrived today.


----------



## x-ginge-x

sorry coral :( Im on CD4 already! Going to relax and NTNP this month!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry coral :hugs:
Thats my approach next cycle hun, far less stressful xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Bfn for me today, happened to dip an ov test as well, which was a good line, so am expecting af to show soon as when dipped ov test on Thursday was no second line, hope everyone has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Last day of the trial, and having some family issues so may not be on as much but ill try and get on when I can xxx Good luck ladies!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: ginge xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hope everything's ok ginge :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Will be soon I hope. Still not tracking anything, relaxing for sure


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I hope you have good relaxation then, ginge!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies, nothing much to report still not tracking etc, but only 4 days to christmas and I can't wait for it to be over, bakes my head!


----------



## Mrsmac02

I hear ya!! Trying hard to make an effort for DS but it rips my knitting!! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

dont get me wrong i love the family aspect but i could murder folk in my town centre who block up aisles/doorways etc yapping, im like FFS move it goddamnit


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know what u mean ginge, its even worse because the shops are only closed one day! My girls are getting excited, my son is too young to understand, although he knows he gets chocolate every day bless him xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

So I'm definitely not ovulating - been tracking cm and using opks. My cycles are all over the place and for the last 5 months I've had no signs of ovulating. I've got an appointment with the GP on 30th and I'm going to ask about Clomid. Does anyone have any experience with it? X


----------



## x-ginge-x

naughty naughty me, did an opk not positive but looking dark :blush:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive not sorry mrsmac. Good luck at the drs when you go.
How are you finding not temping ginge? I might order some ov tests, but last 2 times I ovulated I had pretty bad pains so im going go with that this cycle. Im just hoping it wont be as long xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

im pretty relaxed about not temping actually was curious mostly


----------



## x-ginge-x

Merry Christmas ladies may Santa bring you your :bfp: in 2015! Xxx


----------



## TTTTina

Merry xmas everyone!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

OMGGGGGGG 
My son woke us up around 7:20 to let us know Santa had come...peed on a dollar tree cheapie and it looked pretty negative in the first 30 or so seconds so I walked away...came back to check after an hour or so and there was a faint line. Don't know if it was an evap or a BFP! 
I'm on about a 4 1/2 hour hold so I _could_ just go pee again....so nervous!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

BFP! praying this one sticks!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Merry Christmas 
Huge congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Merry Christmas ladies! Huge congrats mrsgoodheart, what a lovely Christmas present!! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fantastic!! Another :bfp: pic please!! x


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Thank you! Pretty sure I'm in denial about this!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

And the first one I took, before the FRER. Pee on a dollar before you pee on $10, right?? 
10DPO on Christmas :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Maggs

Congrats Mrs! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Full congratulations thats a fabby line for a FRER and the dollar store is for sure a bfp! you are added to the BFP count hun and have updated front page!! H&H 9 months! x


----------



## Mrsmac02

Been to see the doctor and it's not great - she can't prescribe anything to kick start ov or refer me to gynae for another year. And even then, she says they will bounce back a referral until I'm 38 IF they'll do anything at all given that we're lucky enough to already have a baby. 

Gutted. I'd really built my hopes up that the GP would be able to help out. Maybe i was being totally unrealistic :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: How long have you being trying for mrsmac? Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah trying for at least a year unaided is the norm and if you want look into soy isoflavones they are natures clomid x may help they are purchasable in tescos x


----------



## Mrsmac02

Been trying for six cycles and for the last two, been doing opks - never had a positive. I no longer get any fertile cm and my cervix is neither up not down for any length of time. 

I've cut out alcohol and cigarettes already (bad habits, I know) and am going to focus on eating well and moving a bit more to see if diet and exercise make a difference. 

I've used agnus castus before and it worked great - got BFP with DS on second cycle despite suspected PCOS. Once I feel a bit better in my own skin I will give that a bash again. I'll have a look into soy too, thanks ginge :)

And if nothing works, I'll just continue to thank my lucky stars that I have one gorgeous wee boy! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I took the F it approach this month and I believe AF will be due around the 5th of january ish! Lets hope for a miracle!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Mrsmac02

Happy new year lovely ladies, hope 2015 brings lots of gorgeous babies! X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Happy new year xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Happy New year ladies!! Tested just because it was new years day and I have a possiblefaint bfp will see what happens over next few day


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ooo fab hun, looking forward to ur next test xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oooh!! Exciting! Keep us posted! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Slightly bummed did a superdrugs 10miu and bfn, buttt i bought twin pack so will retest in morning hopefully


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Yes, test again in the morning. Cant wait to see!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck ginge xx


----------



## mum140381

x-ginge-x said:


> Happy New year ladies!! Tested just because it was new years day and I have a possiblefaint bfp will see what happens over next few day

oh pic :thumbup: x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I dont have any pics, wouldnt pick it up, done several tests since FMU superdrug was a fat BFN so I think I am out Af due any time tomorrow onwards (10dpo) today


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

sorry ginge :( :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

af arrived 10 day lp :( back to doctors it's been two years since Aleks was born we have never been careful with avoiding it


----------



## mum140381

Hugs x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: ginge xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Sorry ginge :( 

Good luck with the doc, hope they can give you some support x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well back on with the thermometer, and the vitamin b whatever it was, fingers crossed the doctors listen!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Still around but still quite relaxed x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Snap xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies, spoke to the doctor today who was happy with me showing I ovulate with BBT and that I am having regular periods, also shows I had the chemical in my notes in august, wants me to have the day 21 bloods and the day 2 bloods if not pregnant then is happy to go for further testing including an SA for DH if mytests come back normal ( i know it isnt him) :) fingers crossed!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats good news hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sure is :) deciding which ovulation tests to use CB sent me some normal digis and i still have the advanced ones :shrug:


----------



## Mrsmac02

How's everyone doing? Another 40+ day cycle for me and multiple BFNs! So fed up of this PCOS lark :cry: 

But DS was in for an operation on Wednesday and it's been a bit of a horrid week so I'm telling myself it's better to have these BFNs while we get all of this out of the way, this way I can concentrate on DS without feeling sick and/tired x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh dear, hope your son is ok, no idea what my temps are up to, super sore boobs today though ouch! Oh well counting down to bloods!!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thanks, he's doing ok. Definitely on the mend. 

Well AF finally showed last night in day 46. On the agnus castus and soy isoflavones at the mo so fingers crossed I'm ov'ing and more regular in the few months time. Although no idea of I've been fobbed off by holland and barret with the ac - they've changed the product since I last bought any and it's now 4mg one a day tablets as opposed to 400mg capsules up to four times a day!! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

4mg instead of 400!! thats only 10% of the original which personally i think is crap maybe look on ebay?!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would definitely look on ebay as well hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I see AF arrived for you myheart! Sorry hun x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun, im glad that my cycle is getting shorter xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats great news, I broke my own rules and ordered a crap load of cheapies, :wohoo: fingers crossed for us!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ho hum I removed the opks so this month is solely on temps and it has moved me 3 days to O on cd17 which i certainly agree with, on another note ive been stabbed today she poked me three times the cow!! but blood has been taken :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx hun, when will u be testing xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I did start testing at '7dpo' but obviously was wrong, i'm 7dpo and itching to test but going to try and wait until 10dpo :haha: won't likely happen though!! But I am so happy to see my pre -o and post-o temps much much higher! they are now the level they were with Alek :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

9DPO :bfn: massive temp drop below coverline, looks like I may be out :/ sigh


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How is everyone xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I was right, temp drop = out now CD4, the group seems to have died since they bloody moved us, not happy about this at all! Had more bloods today for FSH so will see what they say on thursday when I have appointment, really hoping for progesterone, also taking 80mg soy iso from day 2-6 this month, fingers crossed


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry ginge, but everything is crossed for you this cycle, I know its like people don't venture this far down lol, i keep thinking im getting ov pains and had a tiny bit of ewcm earlier so who knows, im not temping or using opk either xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh well, another day of soy, need some OPK, then I can see what happens, really hoping the soy helps and doesnt hinder!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Sorry to hear ginge, let's hope soy helps. Tried soy myself this month, although stupidly was taking it at the same time as agnus castus so totally pointless! 

Got a teeny tiny bit of ewcm yesterday but so small it could have been nothing. Not feeling hopeful of any ov action this cycle. I've bought some stronger agnus castus for next cycle so will be cracking on with that on cd1 x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Excellent and yeah I read you cant take both together, they counteract each other apparently, totally didnt wake to temp this morning, struggling with sleep at the moment, only got tomorrows soy to take, crossing fingers or clutching at straws!!


----------



## TTTTina

I'm still around. Still haven't gotten my BFP yet neither. Saddening


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its ok, Tina it's been 18 months since i miscarried and nothing since :( you aren't alone x x


----------



## CoralInGold

I'm still here, cycle #10 now :-(


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( sucks for us all, impressed though I got a bargain today, clearblue digital ovulation dual hormone tests for £2 a box cos the expiry was december :D :wohoo: haha


----------



## Mrsmac02

I know what you mean, I feel like I don't post much on any forums anymore. B&B in general seems to have gotten a lot quieter. 

Any joy with the soy ginge? I had a tiny bit of ewcm but nothing, no ov pains or nowt! Now on CD20 and I have had zero sex drive this month so it's highly unlikely I'll see a BFP this cycle! 

I'm back on AC from CD1 for three months and healthy eating to see if that kick starts it xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

They ruined bnb when they changed it, I was around for the change and I dont like it. The same when they moved us from TTC to here! why could TTC groups be a sub forum of trying to conceive like journals


----------



## x-ginge-x

As for the Soy, I got a flashing smiley this morning and its CD12 so pretty happy with that, no cramping as such at the moment, really hoping for good things with this!! x


----------



## Mrsmac02

Yay!! That's great! Chuffed you've had some success with it - fingers and toes crossed this is the cycle! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Me too, I will be happy to forward on any left over TTC items once pregnancy is confirmed and doing well!! x Fingers crossed x


----------



## x-ginge-x

5days of flashing smileys and no ovulation yet booooo!! not sure on the soy now, seems to be everyone elses amazing pill but not me!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Urgh rubbish :( hopefully ov is just around the corner! 

I've had a bit of cm today after a bm. Not sure of it's considered fertile cm though if it's cloudy. Any idea? It's the first time I've seen that type of cm in absolutely months!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I usually get cloudy watery then clear egg white! Got my peak yesterday but didn't temp this morning! This month has gone to pot completely!


----------



## x-ginge-x

In a grump CD21 and not ovulated, i appears soy is not suitable for me! grr


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Grrrr sorry hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got a very high temp this morning! Don't know if its O or something else tomorrows temp will tell i suppose!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That is a high temp! Looking forward to seeing tomorrows xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Looking forward to seeing tomorrow's temp! Fingers crossed! 

Today I've had more cloudy cm but it's more streaked with cloudy iykwim? I'm CD31 so goodness knows what's going on!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sounds like I am not the only one suffering a wonky cycle MrsMac!! Fingers crossed for my temp tomorrow huh!!

On a side not I am investing in menstrual cups and cloth pads!! No longer coping with tampons and I have been using em 10 years!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cd1 for me, happy that my cycles seem to be getting back to normal last cycle 29 days! Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wacky high temp this morning, got a bit of a fever it seems :/ as a result I still don't know if I have ovulated or not, but my nipples are crazy sore!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have chicken pox :cry: my pregnancy wouldnt be affected this early would it?


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oh no! You poor thing :( I have no idea about chicken pox in pregnancy but my friend is a GP so I'll see why she says. 

On a side note, I had an absolute tonne of clear CM today on CD34! But negative opk. So clueless about my cycle right now. 

I've invested in pregnitude supplements, they get an incredible write up x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am covered in chickenpox and its absolute hell :cry: I can't wait for it to be over :(


----------



## Mrsmac02

Sounds awful. Had it as a kid and it was bad enough then! Really hope you're on the mend soon :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aww hun, hope ur better soon xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ladies I am seriously miserable if anything I beg you to expose your kids when they are little and won't recall having them, this is torture :(


----------



## Mrsmac02

:cry: I really feel for you, my friend had it last year at 32 and said it was bloody awful. Get well soon xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Slightly better today, normal range bbt this morning and just exceptionally itchy now, could roll on velcro!! No idea if I ovulated though :/


----------



## Mrsmac02

I'm sure that's the last thing on your mind with all that itching! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Had a much better today, still itchy but finally managed to clean up around the house and feel at least a little human, temp was low this morning though!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Good stuff, hopefully that's you over the worst of it! Is a low temp good? I'm clueless about temping! Does that mean you probably ovulated? X


----------



## x-ginge-x

no low temps mean i probably didnt ovulate, this mornings is fairly low too, i may be in for a loooong cycle!


----------



## Mrsmac02

:( boo for low temps and long cycles 

I went to my doc again today, been referred for scan and blood test to find out what's going on with these bloody ovaries of mine!


----------



## x-ginge-x

my temp is creeping back up day by day, i suppose anything is possible this cycle i am just going to have to wait and see but hey ho :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

AF hath arrived for me ladies, but in a way I am relieved, onto next cycle!


----------



## Bethalumps

Hi, saw your link on a new thread just now, hubby and me TTC #1 I'm on cd4 now. Second cycle of TTC and I'm using opk's and temping from this cycle onwards. I'm 26 and hubby is 24 really hoping we won't be TTC for ages. I'm so impatient!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello bethalumps, yes I am also 24 been trying for 18months+ now but I do have PCOS :) Welcome :flower:


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hello bethalumps, welcome :flower: 

I'm 34 (aka OLD!) and TTC #2 for something like 8 months now. Also have suspected PCOS (going for tests to confirm). 

Sorry the witch landed ginge but kinda good in a way, means you dont need to worry about the pox! 

I was reading about a product called pregnitude, you heard of it? It sold in America and gets amazing reviews but is so expensive! I sneaked a months supply onto my visa :blush:


----------



## Bethalumps

Starting temping tomorrow morning and opk's as AF has gone after only 4 days! Want to do it as much as I can to find out when I will O. Very excited to start this journey full on!


----------



## x-ginge-x

No I have never heard of that and ooooh naughty lol! Not old my dads ex partner had my little sister at 47 :haha: My af has lasted about 3 days but I have used a menstrual cup, wonder if its made the difference! Yes it was sort of a relief she arrived, in a way I knew she was coming as she does every month!
good luck beth!


----------



## LilMiss_91

Hiya, joining from your thread in TTC :)


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey! I'm also joining from your thread in TTC. I am on CD 10. Can't wait to O already lol is it weird I am actually looking forward to the TWW?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies, welcome, nice to see new faces since they moved us its hard to see anyone new!! Hoping AF is going to tail off soon as my husband is badgering lol dear me!! Men eh we can't live with em we can't live without em :lol:


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello everyone :hi: I'm Becks, and my partner is called Daniel. We're TTC my second (his first) baby, we've been trying for just over 10 months now! :( AF is due for me at the end of the week, no signs of her showing up just yet! I'm really hoping she stays away. We're getting married a month today, so if I am pregnant it really would be the most amazing wedding present! :D I tested this morning, hint of a line but I don't trust these IC tests. Am I okay to join you all? 
Congratulations to those who have gotten their :bfp:, and lots of baby :dust: to those still trying! :D x


----------



## LilMiss_91

x-ginge-x said:


> Hoping AF is going to tail off soon as my husband is badgering lol dear me!! Men eh we can't live with em we can't live without em :lol:

Haha I know how this feels! Just want AF to beggar off and let me get on with OPKs and BD :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ha, looks like shes buggered off thank god, been trying for like 20 months now and I am getting bored might go NTNP for a few months after getting my referral done!


----------



## LilMiss_91

I thought mine was coming to an end but it seems to have livened up again.

Has anyone noticed that the TTC forum is pretty much dead? Coming over from WTT is weird as that was such an active forum :/ glad there's this thread! I'd go mad otherwise!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep, I noticed bnb died when it changed to momtastic, sad really as it used to be a great place to chat!


----------



## LilMiss_91

It is a shame, I used to come and stalk loads. You could find so much useful advice and info but it almost seems a bit clique-y now.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sure does, I was part of a massive thread when I conceived my son, the thread is still around somewhere its searchable but the ladies moved to whatsapp and well the rest is history, but it's nice to have someone to chat to sometimes especially when you can't really post things on facebook etc starts to get lonely really quickly!


----------



## LilMiss_91

Yeah it does. Since we decided to actually start trying I've got mad baby fever. I just want to spend the whole time talking about stuff related to trying/babies/pregnancy or looking up stuff about those things... and there really is only so much my poor OH can take of all that :haha: so it nice to know you find someone on here who's in the same boat.

Do your family and friends know you're TTC?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I think im about to ov yay :happydance: ov tests are getting darker and getting lots of cramps and ewcm

Hello to everyone new on the thread! We have being trying for number 4 since last june, but after depo and cerazette, cycle is starting to get back to normal xxx


----------



## rebeccalouise

xxmyheartxx said:


> I think im about to ov yay :happydance: ov tests are getting darker and getting lots of cramps and ewcm
> 
> Hello to everyone new on the thread! We have being trying for number 4 since last june, but after depo and cerazette, cycle is starting to get back to normal xxx

We've been trying since June too! Gl :) :dust: X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hooray for ovulation, and yes my mum knows about it all as do OH's parents. The whole TTC confuses my mum as she never tried, ever lol! Doctors appointment went well but she wouldn't give me progesterone, :growlmad: says its for the fertility hospital to do that. Though she does want me to have progesterone done again this cycle as close to 7dpo as I can, started the vitex today, 1000mg as I don't fancy taking two lol yak! My referral has been done though so thats progress if nothing else!


----------



## Niksmommy

Hey guys! Hope its ok if I join you. I am on CD 13 and should be ovulating any time now. I say I should be because other than tracking my cycle and watching for changes in cm, I don't do much ovulation tracking. My cycles have always been pretty regular (27-29 days). This is my 2nd cycle TTC. I stopped the pill January 21st. Been DTD everyday this week, sometimes more than once a day lol. Hoping to get the timing right this cycle!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Yay, lots of new faces! Hello all and good luck! 

I'm on CD45 and no sign of AF but I don't think I ov until CD36 (if at all). I'm expecting the witch in a couple of days. 

Got a text about my PCOS tests - it'll be about 3/4 weeks then they'll get me in for a scan. Just want to know what I'm faced with then I can try to tackle it x


----------



## LilMiss_91

Hiya everyone!

Glad you're appointment went well Ginge. If she wants you to have progesterone then why not just go ahead and give it to you? She has da power! Things like that really bug me.

MrMac, wow 3-4wks is a fair while. Hope it all goed well for you :)

Well AF has fiiinally buggered off. So it's time to get the BD party started :happydance: probably going to aim for something along the lines of SMEP, try for every other day and then when I think I'm O'ing do it every day for a few days. Can't hurt to try!

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:haha: yes I have been recruiting lol, anyhow I think I might try the SMEP this month and MrsMac pcos isn't as bad as they make it sound, i conceived my son within 4 months and still don't know how, but getting healthier certainly helped, walking to the shop, walking the dog everyday, walking to town instead of the bus, all helped me i'm sure of it x welcome all, lets all be bump buddies!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hi ladies! Looks like we be moving house soon! Wahoo! close to parents yay!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay fab news hun!
I got a positive opk today,not dtd since Friday though, still going to bd tonight though xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Yay for moving house!! We'd love to move (somewhere a bit cheaper!) but the schools are great so we'll suck it up til DS is at school. 

Ooh myheart, fingers crossed for this cycle!! X


----------



## LilMiss_91

That's great news Ginge! Really pleased for you! Who knows... new house... new baby? :winkwink:

Soo... I think my cycles are more whacked than I thought! On CD10 today. Got 2 almost + OPKs yesterday, and today, nothing. So I think I must have O'd on like... CD7/8 which is craaazy early but the only thing that makes sense? I'll test again later to be sure but pretty much think I missed it this month :dohh: didn't DTD last night like I'd intended as I had a funny tummy and also didn't the night before because me and OH were ridiiiculously tired. We did BD the 2 nights previous though and they say sperm can live for like 3 or more days so hopefully they were strong swimmers :haha:

But yeahh... so not sure what to count todag as? 1DPO? First day of the 2WW? Or still wait to O and keep testing in case the ones yesterday were faulty? Argh I dunnooo :nope: what would you do in my situation? Oh also had a biiit of stretchy clear CM yesterday a few times when I wiped. Other than that, no O symptoms. 

How are you ladies doing? Any news?


----------



## LilMiss_91

These are my tests, top was first test yesterday, middle was the second and third is this mornings. See what I mean? I didn't test the day before so don't know what that woulda said.
 



Attached Files:







20150310_080107-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-ginge-x

You can have multiple surges during one cycle, I would say keep testing as you may be surprised :) One of the reasons I temp so I know when I o'd lol


----------



## LilMiss_91

I did get a thermometer to temp but I wake up at completely different times in the mornings and LO wakes up at random times in the night so I don't think I'd be able to rely on the results.

Will keep testing with the OPKs though. Was reading that some women can actually O more than once in a cycle but not sure how common that is? Also read about someone that actually O'd during AF! So I guess anything is possible lol. But either way I'm not getting my hopes up fhat this is gonna be my month but at least I'll know to start testing early next month :)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Absolutely gutted - AF just arrived and I was totally convinced we'd nailed it this month as I ovulated and BD at the right time and everything. Meh :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mrsmac02 said:


> Absolutely gutted - AF just arrived and I was totally convinced we'd nailed it this month as I ovulated and BD at the right time and everything. Meh :(

Sorry hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## LilMiss_91

Mrsmac02 said:


> Absolutely gutted - AF just arrived and I was totally convinced we'd nailed it this month as I ovulated and BD at the right time and everything. Meh :(

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thanks ladies, just a bit bummed. Decided we should NTNP for a few months while I take agnus castus and focus on being healthy. Hopefully not be too long before we're all celebrating lots of lovely BFPs x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry hun, I am also being a bit lax this month haven't even started testing for O yet!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hehe so excited for this house move I dont have approval yet but were packing LOL, I love the fact it gives me the opportunity to massively declutter, or decrap the place!! Woohoo!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Love it! You quite literally cannot beat a good spring clean! Weve got people over during the easter weekend for DH's birthday so the next two weekends will be used for cleaning! 
 
When would you be moving? And are you moving far? X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not moving far, moving closer to family, hopefully, they expect it to take 8 weeks, I want it to be quicker! Got a positive OPK today and got my peak yesterday :thumbup: fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Yay! Fingers crossed!! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got a rise this morning not a massive one but suspect I had my mouth open so hoping it was that that lowered it!


----------



## Mrsmac02

So I got my results back and now 100% confused! My ovaries look fine in terms of volume, as does my uterus - no sign of polyps or polycystic ovaries. BUT I'm not ovulating. Had bloods done today for s full hormone profile. What on earth could be causing me not to ovulate if it's not PCOS?! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

you can have the syndrome without the actual cysts i believe wait for your bloods back x


----------



## Bethalumps

Sorry its been so long girls! However, I have got my BFP! month 2 of TTC I can't believe it! I am anxious though, I did about 15 tests inc a CB digital and they were all positive but I haven't had sickness or anything yet so I keep worrying! I know it might sound silly. I am 4 weeks as worked out by my doc. 

I'm in a daze its like a dream and mine and hubbys secret until we tell people after the first scan. We have told immediate family who are really pleased too! 

Just wanted to share my good news with you lovely ladies!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks for coming back and telling us beth! everyone else has disappeared! Sadly no BFP here so bought myself a pony instead. Given up.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations beth!!
Im sorry ginge, im getting to that point as well :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep I have more interested in playing with the horse instead. :) but you never know, onwards and upwards as hopefully the house move too then all will fall into place :D


----------



## TTTTina

I'm still around. I feel like giving up too


----------



## Mrsmac02

Congrats Beth!! Fingers crossed for a h&h 9 months! X

I hear ya Tina and ginge, feeling bummed too. Bloods came back and apparently 'normal' so why am I not ovulating!? Doesn't make any sense! Got an appointment with doctor on 20th April to go through blood results and see what else she can suggest we do x


----------



## Bethalumps

Thanks ladies, just over 5 weeks now. Sending you all :dust: and good luck wishes!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyones ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

How is everyone? X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im ok hun, waiting to test, how are you xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Not too bad hon, cd 9 for me. But that means nothing lol! Cycles are still absolutely all over the shop! 

How long til you can test? Feeling positive this month? X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

When did you stop bc? My cycles have being pretty regular these past 3 months, though this cycle, ive seemed to ov later, I stopped bc last june, not feeling very confident at all, im hoping to last until Monday if I can before I test, cant bear to look an many bfns :-( xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Haven't been on the pill or anything since before my DS was born! I was on depo years ago and it really messed with my hormones and had a few probs since. 

Speaking to a herbalist this weekend so hopefully she can help get things back on track. My progesterone is apparently at 1.0 so that's what's causing the issues. I ovulated last month for the first time in about 10 months and then had an 11 day LF so hoping things are starting to get back to normal c


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello all, still lurking not a clue whats happening with my body, officially im broken and the horse i had didnt work out, nearly ended up in an accident, remembered the reason I didn't ride anymore. :(


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oh gosh, that sounds scary. Hope you're ok? 

I ordered a product called pregnitude from america, cost me a fortune but u ovulated! Cycle was 31 days, I had a tonne of EWCM and I had middle pains like I used to before DS so 99% sure i ov'd. But then I stopped taking it and back to rubbish crazy hormones again. Had my bloods done and progesterone is mega low. Going to go back on it if I can get it as it seemed to help x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Anything that helps sounds good and yes im fine was shaken at the time but not hurt thankfully, it could have been much worse!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok? Am waiting to ovulate again xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

a little bit gutted this month but had an awesome LP, my cousin found out she was pregnant at my house the other day as she was late and i told her to pee on a opk as i had no hpt, strongest positive I ever saw! she went to the shop and bought some cheapies and low and behold its positive she is 6 weeks today but her and her fella have split up and she only had a csection 6 months ago so the poor girl is worried, bless her!! I have purchased a clearblue advanced fertility monitor and my fertility appointment is on wednesday the 27th of may, husbands sa came back normal according to doctors! taking vitex this month too


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh bless her, I would be the same.
I will be getting one I think in December as this is our last cycle we can try til then, im using digi opk, well I was until it broke, cb ate sending me another should be here today x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have 2 handles for the CB digi advanced and I have the pink one too but I will use this monitor and see what happens! Fingers crossed, I wish we had more people to chat to everyone seems to have gotten pregnant but us!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know hun, it will happen to us eventually :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am trying to be patient, but theres nothing much I can do until I see the hospital!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hey ladies, how's it going? 

Hope your cousin is ok ginge, I'd be scared too! The thought is a section frightens me :-/ I always feel a bit bummed when I hear another announcement. Feel selfish saying it but I often just wish I would get lucky too :cry: 

But I'm feeling a bit more positive of late. I had my appointment with the herbalist and she is ace! She's given me some amazing advice and is making up some personalised tinctures to take (includes thins like vitex, folate etc) to help get me ovulating again so feeling really positive :happydance:

I think I might have ovulated this cycle on cd21/22 but I was at work when I think I felt the little ache and it was a good 9 hours before I could do anything about it :blush:

I assume that is too late? I know it's best for DH's little swimmers to be hanging around at the right time so not holding out much hope as it had been a week since we last BD. 

Not too bummed about it because at least I ovulated. And I'm hopeful with the diet changes suggested by the herbalist and her mixtures, I'll get lucky sometime this year 

Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust! xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Getting on ok, so - so about taking the vitex as I worry about the weaning off business at the end if I get a BFP but I suppose it is worth a shot


----------



## Mrsmac02

Anything's worth a shot I guess! Did you have some success with vitex in the past? X


----------



## x-ginge-x

No i took nothing with my son, decided against the vitex will go on with out it.


----------



## Mrsmac02

I read this really interesting article about deficiencies that can last for years after you've had a baby. Starting to think it could explain a few of my problems! And definitely backs up what the herbalist has told me about nutrient deficiencies etc. 

https://goop.com/postnatal-depletio...ial&utm_term=20150508_do&utm_campaign=gooporg


----------



## x-ginge-x

That is indeed a very interesting read, has a lot of information to absorb though!

My handprint charm came this morning and its beautiful! So pretty and delicate! x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well evap after evap and constant line eye negative superdrug and FRER then a temp dip this morning, AF is coming and I know it I give up :cry: this is it for me its dragging me down, going to concentrate on moving house instead this is just not going to happen for me without someone interfering. Hospital appointment wednesday will see how it goes!!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oh ginge, so sorry you're feeling so bummed. Really hope the hospital can give you some answers on Wednesday x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I do too, been getting faint lines on bnm tests but until its darker its not there, if it gets darker i got digis to confirm !! bet theyre evaps or chemical though:cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope they get darker for you hun, all my tests have had fainter than faint line. Not any darker so have given up testing now until Monday. 
Hope ur appointment is helpful hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Im getting nothing on 10miu now but urine was almost clear, no AF but massive temp drop this morning!


----------



## Mrsmac02

How you doing ladies? Ginge, how did it work out this cycle? 

Remember I mentioned I was seeing a herbalist? Well turns out it was totally worth it - been taking her herbal tonic for three weeks and I've definitely 100% ovulated!! 

Can't believe the difference it's made. It taste worse than anything I've every taken in my life but it obviously works. 

And I've removed all vegetable oil and soy from my diet on her advice and feel a million times better! I'm eating tonnes of full fat organic butter, coconut oil and extra virgin olive oil very occasionally - what a huge difference it's made! 
X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fantastic news mrsmac! Hopefully a bfp! Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Excellent news! and I gave up and came n as I thought I would, this month is to pot and can do what it likes, I have just moved house and cant find my own shadow never mind anything else haha!! Concentrating on what colour I can paint my bedroom and living room haha!


----------



## Mrsmac02

I still have a short luteal phase of about 9/10 days though so still a way to go before i think we'd conceive. But you never know! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, moved house and period is due sunday, no tracking, no bbt, no OPKs up until a few days ago I didn't even know what cycle day I was on, but I know the outcome of this month already :( same as all the others :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

You never know ginge!
We was suppose to be moving 3 weeks Friday, but our buyer pulled out this morning,not a happy bunny today grrrrrr


----------



## x-ginge-x

TMI but I have terrible gas and itchy nipples, not to mention feeling soggy... all signs of AF for me :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Still around ladies, been a hectic time, had to miss my hsg due to hubbys grandad having a heart attack, i have joined slimming world in the hope it helps me lose weight and i pray it works!! first weigh in tomorrow, put my clearblue monitor up for sale as i am not using it!!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Sorry to hear about hubby's grandad, hope he's on the mend. 

I started SW too, lost 4lb in my first week, really worked last time I did it! How did you get on with your weigh in?


----------



## x-ginge-x

lost half a pound but made the mistake of eating before class where i hadnt the first time, but from now it should show consistent loss even if i eat before group


----------



## Mrsmac02

That's great, well done! Half off is better than half on! X


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hi ladies, thought I should let you know - got a BFP! 

Very very scared, not feeling very positive about things as it took a while to show (17DPO before I got two clearly visible lines) and I have none of the usual symptoms of pinching, sore boobs etc. 

Not getting ahead of myself just yet but hoping and praying for a sticky bean and healthy baby in 8 months! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Omw congratulations hun h&h 9 months! Had ultrasound today but don't get results til 12th August


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thank you!! Keeping everything crossed. 

Keep us posted with the us results x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations mrsmac
Good luck for your results ginge
Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I will get them on the 12th I hope its good news, was my anniversary yesterday but no BFP getting faint lines on test but camera isnt picking them up and i dont think they are real :(


----------



## Mrsmac02

Bad news ladies - been for a scan and the sac is empty. I should be nearly 7 weeks and it's only measuring 4. Just waiting for nature to take its course now. Absolutely gutted :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so so sorry mrsmac :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh mrsmac i am so sorry :( AF got me, hsg on tuesday though :/


----------



## TTTTina

I am still around, sometimes, haven't checked this thing for a month or so, been upset not being pregnant yet. Waiting till we can afford Hubby's SA. Every time AF shows I'm still gutted.

I am sorry to hear that mrsmac!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

had the hsg, just appointment on the 12th now, joined slimming world and slowly shedding the lb, can't wait for our holiday though!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Appointment went well no blockages husbands second sa came back amazing with a count of 112 million per ml though my ultrasound showed multiple cysts she was happy that it should return to normal once I lose some weight xx any news mrsmac or anyone else?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's good with hubby's sa and your hsg went well. I'm on countdown until Nov and it's going slow xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

how come you're WTT now myheart we go on holiday for a week on sunday and whens AF expected? yup right while we are on holiday so guess who has had to pack her menstrual cup!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Had a follow up scan today - foetal pole but no sign of a heartbeat. Measuring 5/6 w but should be nearly 9. They can't diagnose miscarriage until they have another measurement so I have to go back next week. Again. So fed up! 

Glad the scan and sa came back well ginge. Once recovered, I need to try and get healthy. I firmly believe my weight has played a part in all of this xx

ETA: thanks very much for asking x


----------



## Allelomimetic

Hey ladies. I'm hoping to join your thread, if you wouldn't mind having me? I'm ttc #2; we have been trying for 3 months now. I have a ds who is 4. Currently in my fertile window and I am praying that this is our month. 

Xo


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Allelomimetic said:


> Hey ladies. I'm hoping to join your thread, if you wouldn't mind having me? I'm ttc #2; we have been trying for 3 months now. I have a ds who is 4. Currently in my fertile window and I am praying that this is our month.
> 
> Xo

Welcome hun. Good luck &#9786;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mrsmac02 said:


> Had a follow up scan today - foetal pole but no sign of a heartbeat. Measuring 5/6 w but should be nearly 9. They can't diagnose miscarriage until they have another measurement so I have to go back next week. Again. So fed up!
> 
> Glad the scan and sa came back well ginge. Once recovered, I need to try and get healthy. I firmly believe my weight has played a part in all of this xx
> 
> ETA: thanks very much for asking x


I'm so sorry hun. It's horrid being in limbo :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

x-ginge-x said:


> how come you're WTT now myheart we go on holiday for a week on sunday and whens AF expected? yup right while we are on holiday so guess who has had to pack her menstrual cup!

We have a holiday booked in April/May so we are on hold for now.
That's typical hun. Have a lovely holiday &#9786;


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well if I take away the 'positive' opk as it wasnt quite positive I seemed to have missed it by a few hours, it moves ovulation to CD13 but if I leave it as positive its CD15, so I am not sure this month I did have some cramping around cD15 if its CD13 then I could come on as earlyy as tomorrow I hope i don't come on at all but thats unlikely xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hi ladies, quick update - finally got a diagnosis and it's a missed miscarriage. Baby didn't grow past 6w. 

Booked in for pills Saturday and Monday as its a two week wait for a D&C. 

Going to focus on my health for a fewonths then think about trying again x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mrsmac02 said:


> Hi ladies, quick update - finally got a diagnosis and it's a missed miscarriage. Baby didn't grow past 6w.
> 
> Booked in for pills Saturday and Monday as its a two week wait for a D&C.
> 
> Going to focus on my health for a fewonths then think about trying again x

I'm so so sorry :hugs:
I hope the coming days are easy as they can be on you :hugs: we are here for you xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thank you &#128536;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thinking of you Mrsmac xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

So sorry MrsMac life can be so cruel AF arrived after a near perfect cycle after a hsg, was quite impressed actually though i was on holiday at the time :( booo, never mind, getting excited for christmas and planning a christmas eve box for my monster who will be three this time!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry af showed hun. 
We do Christmas eve boxes the kids love them. I'm pretty sure they prefer them over Christmas day xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I never had anything like that so its fun planning it out of curiosity whats in yours?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Always have a new pair of pj's normally Xmas ones a new dvd to watch all together before bed something sweet and normally a few crafty things so we can leave santa a letter or drawing xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

great thankyou xx going to start collecting things for it soon x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyones ok? I'm still wttc xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Me too my heart, just waiting for my body to try and get back to normal after mc! 

Having some pain in the middle of my uterus, towards the left. Feels too low down to be o pain. I've had the all clear at a scan last week to see if there was any retained tissue. The lady looked at my ovaries and said the right looks fine but didn't have a luteum cyst so defo not ovulated from that side and she couldn't see the left as i had 'bowel gas' :blush: 

I just want to get back into the swing of things so we can TTC again :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies, all is good here, lost 2 n 1/2lb today at slimming world making 12lb loss total AF due anytime soon but gotten BFN so think shes coming!


----------



## Mrsmac02

Well done ginge, that's great! 

Hopefully next cycle is the lucky one! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

Still waiting for AF here but pre pregnancy weight now!! woop


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Well done for the weight loss gunge, slimming world is fab I think. Fx for next cycle hun.
Hopefully won't be long until o mrsmac xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

No AF yet, had my cup in and checked it earlier was a bit of brown and some stretchy red but CP check showed white cm soft cervix, but aching says shes teasing me :/ Grrr come on already I want to move on!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

AF arrived in extra full force this morning :/ Very painful and very upset as I have truly had enough now, almost 3 years of nothing but fucking heartbreak and disappointment! Back to contraception we go, Alek is clearly destined to be an only child, good luck ladies x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: I'm so sorry huni, ttc is shit xxx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oh ginge, so sorry she got you this month :cry: 

I really really hope you have some luck soon. Have you tried agnus castus? I swear I would not have DS if it weren't for those pills!! X


----------



## x-ginge-x

I do have agnus castus but its been misplaced in the house move, its around somewhere i have two bottles of it and soy iso too :/


----------



## Mrsmac02

Might be worth a shot if you can lay your hands on them? I got some on Amazon (uncoated tablets rather than capsules, so need to take them quick!), £11 for 200 one a day. 

Don't know what your circumstances are hormone wise but because I have PCOS and oestrogen dominance, the herbalist i was going to told me not to take soy at all (in fact she made me cut it out of my diet all together) as it counteracts the agnus castus, even if you take them a different points in your cycle xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

All good here myheart -CD10 in my first proper cycle post mc so waiting for ov! 

How are you? X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How's it going? I've not got long left now until we start ttc yay xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Soy didnt help I still ovulated as normal but AF arrived in full force, called time on ttc for now, I dont even want to anymore, good luck ladies


----------



## xxmyheartxx

x-ginge-x said:


> Soy didnt help I still ovulated as normal but AF arrived in full force, called time on ttc for now, I dont even want to anymore, good luck ladies

:hugs: huni xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Don't worry all I am still lurking, kinda, not tracking/stressing. Taking as we go :) though still testing early :facepalm:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's nice to see your back hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Shame theres only us here eh x Oh well, keep on trudging, hoping and :sex: haha


----------



## Mrsmac02

I'm still lurking too. A bit in limbo land at the mo but do keep popping by. Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's all we can do hun xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, after not tracking or trying as such I got this this morning,



and a 20miu this afternoon


----------



## Mrsmac02

Yay!!!! Congrats ginge! X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations huni! Just me now xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Everything crossed for you hun xx


----------

